# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  Das Leben ist voller Widersprüche:

## WinfriedW

Vielleicht kann mir mal jemand auf die Sprünge helfen:

Ich bin z. Zt. konfrontiert mit einem sehr scharfen PSA-Anstieg. Stellt sich die Frage, wo wächst es?

Mir wurden Initial im Skelettszintigramm Mehranreicherungen in den Sitzbeinen nachgewiesen. Dies wurde dann im MRT als osteosklerotische Metastasen bestätigt.

Unter Therapie wurden zwei weitere Skelettszintigramme, das letzte Anfang März diesen Jahres, angefertigt. Die waren frei von Mehranreicherungen bez. ohne path. Befund.

Am 27.09.06 organisierte mir die Uniklinik Erlangen bei PSA ca. 4,5ng/ml  ein F18-Fluorethylcholin-PET. Das war ebenfalls ohne path. Befund.

Am 31.10.06  ließ ich weiterhin ein C11-Cholin-PET/CT u. ein MRT in Ulm (Prof.Reske, PSA > 9ng/ml) anfertigen. Ich habe den Befund in mein Profil eingestellt. Dort wurden mir nun multible Knochenmetastasen nachgewiesen, die ich bisher nicht kannte und die mir auch keine Beschwerden bereiten -  alle ohne Cholin-Mehranreicherung.

Wie soll ich das nun interpretieren? Ruhen diese Metastasen? Wachsen sie ohne dabei Cholin anzureichern? Wenn sie ruhen, warum erfahre ich jetzt erst davon? Wurde bei der anfänglichen Untersuchung weniger genau hingeschaut? Ist der Ulmer Befund in Teilen falsch positiv?

Um der Sache auf den Grund zu gehen habe ich jetzt Ostase bestimmen lassen. Der Wert ist kleiner 2.0u/l und damit sehr niedrig. Das spricht eigentlich gegen Knochenaktivitäten. Oder?

Für qualifizierte Meinungen wäre ich dankbar.

Ach so, meine Ärzte  die geben sich bedeckt. Ist halt so!

WW

----------


## Carola-Elke

> .........
> 
> Dies wurde dann im MRT als *osteosklerotische Metastasen* bestätigt.
> 
> ....
> 
> Um der Sache auf den Grund zu gehen habe ich jetzt *Ostase* bestimmen lassen. Der Wert ist *kleiner 2.0u/l* und damit sehr niedrig. Das spricht eigentlich gegen Knochenaktivitäten. Oder?
> 
> Für qualifizierte Meinungen wäre ich dankbar.
> ...


Hallo Winfried,

ob meine Idee zu Deiner Fragestellung qualifiziert ist, sei mal dahingestellt, jedoch fällt mir folgendes auf:

Im Laborlexikon wird in Bezug auf die Ostase darauf hingewiesen, dass sie ein Marker für "osteoblastische", also mehranreichernde KM sei. 
In Deinem Befund steht zu lesen, es handelt sich bei Deinen KM um "osteosklerotische", somit um Knochen-abbauende Metastasen.

http://www.laborlexikon.de/Lexikon/I...e/o/Ostase.htm




> Das knochenspezifische Isoenzym weist als *reines Osteoblasten*-Produkt eine hohe Knochenspezifität auf.
> ...
> Marker für den Knochenaufbau (*Osteoblasten-Aktivität*)


Es könnte durchaus sein, dass in Deinem Fall die Messung der Ostase keinen Sinn macht, solange Du nicht nachgewiesene heterogene KM, also auch solche des osteoblastischen Typus hast.
Vielleicht sollte sich einer Deiner Ärzte mal dazu konkreter äußern.

Viel Glück und schöne Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## LudwigS

Dann wäre die andere Variante sinnvoll,

http://www.laborlexikon.de/Lexikon/I...ridinoline.htm

obwohl osteosklerotisch eigentlich Knochenaufbau bedeutet.

http://www.leben-mit-prostatakrebs.d...nt-124699.html

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## WinfriedW

> ...obwohl osteosklerotisch eigentlich Knochenaufbau bedeutet.


So sehe ich das. Die Begriffe* "osteoblastisch"* und  *"osteosklerotisch"* werden synonym gebraucht. Knochen abbauende Metastasen wären *"osteolytisch"* - oder? 

WW

----------


## LudwigS

Auch meine Meinung, aber mal die Pyrilinks im Urin bestimmen zu lassen, sind  bei deinen bisherigen Therapiekosten Peanuts.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Carola-Elke

> So sehe ich das. Die Begriffe* "osteoblastisch"* und  *"osteosklerotisch"* werden synonym gebraucht. Knochen abbauende Metastasen wären *"osteolytisch"* - oder? 
> 
> WW


Dann sage ich diesmal: "Asche auf mein Haupt", denn ich habe mich geirrt.

Hier ein weiterer Link zur Labor-Diagnostik der KM-en:
http://www.laborlexikon.de/Lexikon/T...ochenabbau.htm

Viele Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## WinfriedW

> ..."Asche auf mein Haupt", ...


Sei vorsichtig! Dafür gibt's, das ist meine Erfahrung, normalerweise die gelbe Karte vom Super-Moderator.

WW

----------


## LudwigS

> "Asche auf mein Haupt", ....
> Carola-Elke





> Sei vorsichtig! Dafür gibt's, das ist meine Erfahrung, normalerweise die gelbe Karte vom Super-Moderator.
> 
> WW


Nur wenn man anderen Asche aufs Haupt oder ins Gesicht streut.
Das ist meine Erfahrung.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## WinfriedW

> ..., sind bei deinen bisherigen Therapiekosten Peanuts.


Wie du siehst, seit ich krank bin wächst die Wirtschaft wieder. Die Arbeitslosigkeit fällt und der Finanzminister ist auch zufrieden.

Aber jetzt bitteschön etwas mehr Ernst. Vielleicht gibt's ja noch ein paar sachdienliche Hinweise zum ursprünlichen Thema. 

*Nur zu!*

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

vielleicht kann ich Dir mit meinen Erfahrungen zu meiner mehrfach, nachgewiesenen, unstrittigen, sklerotisierten / osteoblastischen Filie helfen.
Wie Du weisst, wurden meine Knochenmetastasen vor zwei Jahren festgestellt. Es wurde eine QCT-Untersuchung am 30.03.06 gemacht, mit dem Befund: Osteoporose (durch Metastasierung und HB). Es wäre zu überlegen, ob Du nicht auch diese Kontrolle vornehmen lässt. Einige Kontrollwerte, die ich als Nachweis meiner ruhenden Metastasen am 26.04.06 machen ließ, waren:
- Prolactin-Marker für die Osteoblasten-Aktivität (117,5 - Referenzwert 44,5 bis 375 uU/ml)
- Alkal. Skelett-Phosphatese (6,4 - Referenzwert <20 ug/l)
- beta-CrossLabs (0,07 - Referenzwert <0,71 ug/l)
- NTX (nmol BCE/mmol Krea) (6 - Referenzwert 13-78)
- fN-Telopeptide (NTx) i.U. (30 nmol BCE/l)
- Kreatinin im Urin (0,61 - Referenzwert 0,4 -2,6 g/l)
Vielleicht könnt Ihr mit den Werten was anfangen, mich haben sie beruhigt. Und meine Meinung, dass meine umfangreichen Metastasen ruhen, bestärkt.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg bei Deiner Suche.

Nach OP, Bestrahlung, Chemo ist doch davon auszugehen, dass Metastasen in den Lymphknoten und Knochen vorhanden sind. Dir alles Gute.

----------


## Günter Feick

Winfried,

die Knochenszintigramme haben eine Unschärfe bis zu ca. 1 cm. Du hast Dich regelmäßig und gut bedient mit gegen Metastasen wirkende Medikamenten. Die nicht sichtbare Anreicherung mit C-11 Cholin per PET/CT weist auf ruhende Metastasen, Wirkung der Medikation hin.

Ludwigs Vorschlag, mit Bestimmung der Pyrilinks im Urin weitere Sicherheit zu gewinnen, kann helfen. Es gibt neue Knochenumbaumarker, deren Namen ich nicht parat habe. Du wirst sie herausfinden. 

Gruß

Günter

----------


## WinfriedW

> - Prolactin-Marker für die Osteoblasten-Aktivität (117,5 - Referenzwert 44,5 bis 375 U/ml)


Ähm, was hat Prolactin mit Osteoblasten zu tun?




> - Alkal. Skelett-Phosphatese (6,4 - Referenzwert <20 ug/l)


*Bei mir <2.0!*




> Nach OP, Bestrahlung, Chemo ist doch davon auszugehen, dass Metastasen in den Lymphknoten und Knochen vorhanden sind. Dir alles Gute.


Da bin ich mir bei meinen Ausgangswerten keineswegs sicher!

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

> ...die Knochenszintigramme haben eine Unschärfe bis zu ca. 1 mm. Du hast Dich regelmäßig und gut bedient mit gegen Metastasen wirkenden Medikamenten. Die nicht sichtbare Anreicherung mit C-11 Cholin per PET/CT weist auf ruhende Metastasen, Wirkung der Medikation hin....


Ich komme selbst zunehmend zu der Auffassung, dass meine Knochenmetastasen ruhen. Wie kommt es aber, dass mir die Ulmer jetzt Knochenmetastasen nachweisen, die ich vorher nicht kannte? Mit der Unschärfe von Knochenszintigrammen lässt sich dies nur schwerlich erklären. Die Ulmer sehen die Metastasen ja nicht aufgrund dessen, dass sie den Cholin-Tracer anreichern. Sie sehen sie ganz einfach im CT u. im MRT. Ein CT u. ein MRT wurden bei mir jedoch im Rahmen der initialen Staging-Untersuchungen ebenfalls angefertigt. Das CT war damals ohne Befund. Im MRT wurden nur die im Skelettszintigramm gefundenen Mehranreicherungen in den Sitzbeinen als Knochenmetastasen bestätigt. Es bleiben Fragen!

*Und wo kommt nun mein PSA her?*

Ich war eben beim hiesigen Onkologen. Wenn ich mir meine PSA-Entwicklung mit Verdoppelungszeiten zwischen kleiner drei und sieben Wochen anschaue, dann habe dass Gefühl, dass ich dringend intervenieren müsste. Angesichts der Zahlenreihen in meinem Profil stehe ich, dafür werdet ihr Verständnis haben, unter erheblichem Druck. Was soll ich euch sagen, der Onkologe will in der jetzigen Situation nichts zusätzlich unternehmen. Ich habe vor 20 Tagen auf Flutamid umgestellt. Bisher kann ich nicht erkennen, dass es greift. Wenns nach dem Onkologen ginge, würden wir in 4-6 Wochen mal wieder PSA bestimmen, um zu sehen, ob Flutamid greift. In der Zwischenzeit hat sich dann mein PSA verdoppelt oder vielleicht auch verdreifacht. Erschwerend kommt hinzu, dass ich von kompetenter Seite aus diesem Forum den Hinweis erhielt, dass die Umstellung von Casodex auf Flutamid in den meisten Fällen nichts bringt.

Grundsätzlich hält der Onkologe Chemotherapie erst dann für angebracht, wenn sich Organmetastasen zeigen. Wenn ich dieser Philosophie folge leisten wollte, könnte ich die PSA-Kontrollen eigentlich ganz einstellen - oder?

Eine ernst zu nehmende Warnung höre ich allerdings auch immer wieder und zwar die, dass der Tumor irgendwann resistent wird gegen Taxotere. Nach Taxotere gibt es nichts mehr - nicht für Kassenpatienten und wenn überhaupt, dann nur experimentell und nicht mit diesem Onkologen.

*Was mache ich nun?*

WW

----------


## Günter Feick

Winfried 

das sind die neueren Marker für die Überwachung von Knochmetastasen - ICTP und PINP -

Günter

*ICTP:* Bei einer Knochenmetastasierung wird durch ein spezielles Enzym, MMP-9, die spezifische Bildung größerer Kollagenmoleküle, wie das ICTP, durch eine gesteigerte Osteoklastenaktivität (Abbau) indiziert. Östrogen und folglich auch die durch die Krebstherapie oder Postmenopause verursachenden hormonellen Veränderungen beeinflussen die Konzentration von ICTP  im Unterschied zu anderen Markern  nicht. Größere Kollagenabbauprodukte wie ICTP können daher spezifische Marker in der Früherkennung sowie der Verlaufskontrolle von Veränderungen des Knochenabbaus im Zusammenhang mit einer Metastasierung darstellen und den Knochenabbau spezifisch widerspiegeln. Mit Progredienz der Knochenmetastasen trotz CAF-Therapie stiegen die ICTP-Spiegel weiterhin an, während die Spiegel der BALP und des CA 15-3 unverändert blieben

*PINP:* Prokollagen Typ N-terminales Propeptid erhöht bei gesteigertem Knochenanbau; in Kombination mit erhöhtem CTX Hinweis auf gesteigerten Knochenumbau (high-turnover Osteoporose), z. B. bei postmenopausaler Osteoporose, urämische "high turnover" Osteodystrophie, M. Paget,  normal bis erniedrigt bei Osteoporose bedingt durch Androgenmangel.  Unter einer erfolgreichen Osteoporosebehandlung kommt es bei postmenopausalen Frauen zu einerdeutlichen Senkung der erhöhten PINP-Konzentration.

----------


## Günter Feick

Winfried,

zur Beantwortung Deiner Frage nach dem Grund für den PSA Anstieg ist der Befund positiver Lymphknoten plus evtl. Rezidiv in der Loge, nach Op. und Bestrahlung (so lese ich Deine PK Geschichte), ein wichtiger Hinweis.  Du setzt dagegen Profact und Avodart.  Das muß nicht ausreichen, auch an die Nebennieren denkend.  Sollte der PK androgenunabhängig sein, dann reicht es vom Grundsatz her nicht.  In diesem Fall würde ich an einen selektiven Östrogenrezeptor Modulator (SERM) denken - Raloxifen.  Dieses Mittel wäre gegen androgenunabhängigen PK experimentell, lediglich in vitro bisher geprüft.  Frauen erhalten dieses Medikament gegen Brustkrebs, und es wird auch eingesetzt gegen Osteoporose.  

Du hattest vor einigen Tagen nach Erfahrungen mit EGF und VEGF plus ihren Rezeptoren und gefragt.  Ich habe selber keine Erfahrungen damit, aber ich denke, daß die Immunstimulierungstherapien nur auf eigene Kosten oder in Studien möglich sind.  Solltest Du andere Informationen haben, bitte ich Dich um Mitteilung.

Setze Dich mit den Ärzten in Verbindung, die am meisten über die Biologie des PK wissen.  Das ist Deine beste Chance.

Günter

----------


## Hans (GL)

> Grundsätzlich hält der Onkologe Chemotherapie erst dann für angebracht, wenn sich Organmetastasen zeigen. Wenn ich dieser Philosophie folge leisten wollte, könnte ich die PSA-Kontrollen eigentlich ganz einstellen - oder?
> WW


Hallo Winfried,

mein Urologe erklärte beim letzten Besuch, daß insbesondere bei Weichteilen eine Chemo anspricht.

Grüße

Hans

----------


## Michael

> Setze Dich mit den Ärzten in Verbindung, die am meisten über die Biologie des PK wissen. Das ist Deine beste Chance.


Eine Frage am Rande, Günter, wie findet man diese spezielisierten Ärzte?
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## WinfriedW

> Eine Frage am Rande, Günter, wie findet man diese spezielisierten Ärzte?
> Gruß 
> Michael


Es gibt einen Namen, der hier immer wieder genannt wird, und das ist Dr. F. E.. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob er Kassenpatienten mag. Ich fände es schon gut, wenn die Auswahl etwas größer wäre. Wenn sich nur alle 30.000 in diesem Jahr neu erkrankten PK-Fälle in seiner Praxis träfen, dann herrschte dort ein ziemliches Gedränge.

Ich war heute beim Onkologen. Den Termin habe ich mir vor 2½ Wochen gemacht. Ich habe die Praxis verlassen und hatte mehr Fragen als Antworten. In Bezug auf Therapie ist rein gar nichts passiert.

Vielleicht sollte ich mal wieder mit Heidenreich reden? Wenn ich morgen dort anrufe, dann bekomme ich bestenfalls in 3 Wochen einen Termin. In der Zwischenzeit hat sich mein PSA verdoppelt.

WW

----------


## Guy/Guido

_Anscheinend frühere Entstehung als bis anhin vermutet_. Die gängige Theorie über die Bildung von Tochtergeschwülsten (Metastasen) bei Krebs besagt, dass sich zuerst ein Tumor bildet, dieser wächst und sich aus der Geschwulst dann entartete Zellen lösen, auswandern und an einer anderen Stelle im Körper eine Metastase bilden. Die Daten einer neuen Studie von deutschen Forschern stellen dieses Schema jedoch in Frage.

Damit aus einer gesunden Zelle eine Krebszelle wird, müssen verschiedene genetische Ereignisse eintreten. Denn nur wenn sich mehrere Fehler (Mutationen) im Erbgut ansammeln, entartet eine Zelle zur Krebszelle. Und nur wenn es dem Körper während dieser Zeit nicht gelingt, die Krebszelle als solche zu erkennen und zu eliminieren, kann sich ein Tumor, eine Ansammlung von Zellen mit den gleichen genetischen Defekten, bilden. Laut dem Standardmodell der Metastasenbildung muss eine Tumorzelle dann nochmals weitere Mutationen durchmachen, damit sie eine Metastase bilden kann. Deshalb haben, so die aus diesem Modell abgeleitete Vorhersage, Metastasenzellen dieselben genetischen Defekte wie die Tumorzellen, aber zusätzlich auch weitere, «eigene» genetische Defekte. Doch bei der Untersuchung von verschiedenen Tumorzellen von Brustkrebspatientinnen fanden Christoph Klein vom Institut für Immunologie der Universität München und seine Kollegen nicht das erwartete Muster an Mutationen. Krebszellen, die aus dem Primärtumor im Brustgewebe ins Knochenmark ausgewandert waren und Metastasenvorläufer darstellten, hatten deutlich weniger und andere genetische Fehler als die Krebszellen des Brusttumors. Daraus schliessen die Forscher, dass die Metastasenvorläuferzellen sich bereits in einem frühen Stadium der Tumorentwicklung aus der Geschwulst im Brustgewebe gelöst hatten und an andere Orte ausgewandert waren. Erst im Anschluss daran sammelten sie dort weitere genetische Defekte an und bildeten schliesslich eine Metastase. Diese neue Hypothese wird von weiteren Analysen bestätigt. Die aus den Metastasenvorläufern gebildeten Metastasenzellen wiesen nämlich deutlich mehr Defekte auf als die Vorläuferzellen. Die neuen Daten zur Entstehung von Metastasen könnten auch erklären, so schreiben die Forscher, warum bei manchen Patienten erst viele Jahre nach der operativen Entfernung eines Tumors Tochtergeschwülste entdeckt werden. Die ausgewanderten Krebszellen benötigen nämlich diese Zeit, um an ihrem neuen Aufenthaltsort die für die Bildung eines Tochtertumors nötigen genetischen Defekte anzuhäufen. Mit dem bis dato gängigen Modell zur Metastasenbildung war nicht befriedigend erklärbar, warum es solche sogenannten schlafenden Metastasen überhaupt gibt. Denn es ist biologisch nicht verständlich, warum Krebszellen, die schon viele genetische Defekte angehäuft haben, bevor sie aus dem Tumor auswandern, über längere Zeit «schlafen», bis sie eine Metastase bilden. Die Daten liefern jedoch nicht nur interessante biologische Erkenntnisse, auch die Diagnose und die Therapie von Tumorerkrankungen könnten von ihnen profitieren. So sollte bei der Therapie von Metastasen und ihren Vorläuferzellen in Betracht gezogen werden, dass diese Zellen andere genetische Defekte aufweisen als jene des Primärtumors. Dementsprechend müssen unter Umständen unterschiedliche Substanzen zur Bekämpfung von Primärgeschwulst und Tochtergeschwülsten eingesetzt werden. Laut Klein könnten die Ergebnisse auch die Diagnose von Brustkrebserkrankungen und möglicherweise auch jene von anderen Tumorarten verbessern. Gerade Brustkrebs bildet sehr oft Metastasen. Deshalb wird, vor allem in den Monaten und Jahren nach der Operation, intensiv nach Metastasen gefahndet. Klein und seine Mitarbeiter wollen für diese Suche nun ein neues Verfahren anbieten. Die in der Veröffentlichung präsentierte Methode zur Bestimmung der genetischen Defekte eigne sich nämlich auch als Testverfahren, erklärt Klein. Mit dem Verfahren könne man durch die Analyse einzelner Krebszellen aus dem Knochenmark - oder möglicherweise in Zukunft auch aus dem Blut - feststellen, ob eine Metastase vorliege oder nicht. Dafür müsse es allerdings noch standardisiert und an die im Klinikalltag erforderlichen Labormassstäbe angepasst werden. Quelle: PNAS 100, 7737-7742 (2003)."

----------


## WinfriedW

> ...mein Urologe erklärte beim letzten Besuch, daß insbesondere bei Weichteilen eine Chemo anspricht.
> ...


Womit wir uns im Kreise drehen. Der Beschluss lautet also, dass meine Knochenmetastasen ruhen und somit kein PSA produzieren? Hoffentlich halten sich meine Knochenmetastasen an den Beschluss.

Wenn mein PSA nicht aus den Knochen kommt, dann doch wohl aus den Weichteilen. Wenn man wüsste wo, könnte man vielleicht auch chirurgisch intervenieren?

Ganz so abwegig ist die Idee nicht. Die gabs hier schon auch. Aufgrund der Ulmer Befunde wurde das dann ad acta gelegt.

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

Danke, Gay, für den interessanten Artikel. Leider hilft es mir in meiner konkreten Situation rein gar nicht weiter. Ich habe schon des öfteren darüber nachgedacht, ob ich mich nicht einfrieren lassen sollte bis aus den vielen Forschungsansätzen Therapien geworden sind.

WW

----------


## Carola-Elke

> Womit wir uns im Kreise drehen. Der Beschluss lautet also, dass meine Knochenmetastasen ruhen und somit *kein PSA produzieren?* Hoffentlich halten sich meine Knochenmetastasen an den Beschluss.
> 
> Wenn mein PSA nicht aus den Knochen kommt, dann doch wohl aus den Weichteilen. ...
> 
> WW


Lieber Winfried,

mich erschüttert der fortschreitende Verlauf und die Ratlosigkeit, die Deine spezielle Situation auslöst, mal wieder sehr. 
Das PSA als Verlaufsmarker ist ja okay, bloss: Was ist denn nun als Konsequenz daraus zu entnehmen?

Allerdings bin ich der Ansicht, dass man wegen des steigenden PSA vorhandene KM nicht als völlig unschuldig ansehen darf. 
Woher hast Du diese Erkenntnis, nur aktive KM produzieren PSA und inaktive gar keins? Davon bin ich nicht überzeugt. Eher nehme ich an, das PSA verhält sich durchaus proportional zum Vorhandensein von KM, steigt bei Aktivität der KM jedoch steil an.
Dagegen denke ich aber auch, eine Chemo wird KM nicht wirklich langandauernd beeindrucken. Da Du zum Glück keine Beschwerden hast, wird man Dir derzeit nicht zu einer lokalen Bestahlung einzelner KM raten, so dass dieses Rätsel im Augenblick ungelöst erscheint.

Es ist ein Dilemma, - an Deiner Stelle würde ich H. anrufen; immerhin kennt er Deine Situation von Anfang an.

Dr. F.E. hat offiziell seine Kassenzulassung abgegeben - das bedeutet, dass man privat das Honorar akzeptieren (können) muss...

Alles Gute und viele Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Was ist denn nun als Konsequenz daraus zu entnehmen?


Die Konsequenz wird letztendlich Taxotere heißen, vielleicht in Kombination mit ...? Und es bleibt wenig Zeit herumzudiskutieren. Ich hätte gerne gestern Nägel mit Köpen gemacht. Es hat nicht sollen sein.




> Allerdings bin ich der Ansicht, dass man wegen des steigenden PSA vorhandene KM nicht als völlig unschuldig ansehen darf.


Wachsen sie nun oder nicht? Nachdem im Befund verschiedene Wirbelkörper benannt sind, entbehrt diese Frage nicht einer gewissen Brisanz. Hier, in unserem Siemens-Gebäude, wurde ganz aktuell eine Behindertentoilette eingebaut. Vielleicht ist die für mich?

Fakt ist, dass meine KM kein Cholin anreichern und Ostase unten ist - was immer das bedeuten mag. Die Ärzte halten sich bedeckt.




> ...Woher hast Du diese Erkenntnis, nur aktive KM produzieren PSA und inaktive gar keins? Davon bin ich nicht überzeugt. Eher nehme ich an, das PSA verhält sich durchaus proportional zum Vorhandensein von KM, steigt bei Aktivität der KM jedoch steil an. ....


Wie auch immer das ist. Mein PSA-Nadir lag bei 0,06ng/ml. Seither steigt der Wert steil. Ostase ist unten und Cholin reichern meine KM ebenfalls nicht an. Man könnte vermuten, dass der PSA-Anstieg eine ander Ursache hat.




> ... Dr. F.E. hat offiziell seine Kassenzulassung abgegeben - das bedeutet, dass man privat das Honorar akzeptieren (können) muss...


Ich bin zwar nicht verarmt, aber die Altersversorgung meiner Frau wollte ich nun auch nicht auf den Kopf hauen.

Gibt es eigendlich eine Studie oder zumindest reprospektive Betrachtungen, die belegen, dass Patienten von Dr. F.E. wirklich länger leben?

Grüße WW

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Winfried,


Zitat:
Fakt ist, dass meine KM kein Cholin anreichern 


ein laienhafter Hinweis, 

kann es sein dass durch die völlig anderen
deutlich langsameren Stofftransportvorgänge in den Knochen das Cholin 
erst garnicht bei den KM ankommt sondern vorher zerfällt. Damit wär einen
Aktivitätsnachweis über PET/Cholin nur eingeschränkt möglich.

Das könnte bedeuten, dass die Quelle des PSA-Anstiegs doch von
KM kommen kann und eine Therpie der KM PSA senkend wirken würde.

Alles alles gute
Wolfgang

----------


## WinfriedW

> ...kann es sein dass durch die völlig anderen deutlich langsameren Stofftransportvorgänge in den Knochen das Cholin 
> erst garnicht bei den KM ankommt sondern vorher zerfällt. Damit wär einen
> Aktivitätsnachweis über PET/Cholin nur eingeschränkt möglich.


Dem ist, nach allem was ich weiß, nicht so.




> ...eine Therapie der KM PSA senkend wirken würde.


Ich mache Zometa vierwöchentlich. Welche weitere Therapie würde dir einfallen?

WW

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Winfried,

da fällt mir als Laie nur die Bestrahlung der KM.

Was ist den m,it den Cholin postiven Bereichen LK(8mm) Anastemosnaht?.  

ALLes alles Gute
Wolfgang

----------


## Guy/Guido

> Dem ist, nach allem was ich weiß, nicht so.
> 
> 
> Ich mache Zometa vierwöchentlich. Welche weitere Therapie würde dir einfallen?
> 
> WW


Hallo Winfried,

Schauhe mal hir:
http://www.springerlink.com/content/k2423x65w2234428

Den Rest werde ich versuche dir direkt zu mailen da es immer wieder zu Fehlermeldungen kommt es seien zu viele Graphiken.

Guy

----------


## WinfriedW

> Hallo Winfried,
> 
> da fällt mir als Laie nur die Bestrahlung der KM.
> 
> Was ist den m,it den Cholin postiven Bereichen LK(8mm) Anastemosnaht?. 
> 
> ALLes alles Gute
> Wolfgang


Dass es Sinn macht, Knochmetastasen, die weder frakturgefährdet sind noch Beschwerden bereiten, zu bestrahlen, wird von Seiten der Experten eher verneint. Insbesondere eine Ganzkörperbestrahlung ist völlig ausgeschlossen.

Es gibt im Cholin-Bild keine wild leuchtenden Bereiche. Bei genauem Hinsehen erkennt man im Anastomosenbereich angedeutete Cholin-Mehranreicherungen aber keine eindeutige Weichteilvermehrung. Nun bin ich operiert und bestrahlt. Spez. der Anastomosenbereich hat 66,6Gy ab bekommen. Da hoffe ich mal, dass Ruhe ist.

Darüber hinaus gibt es offenbar um die Aorta herum (Retroperitoneal) ein paar kleinere verdächtige Lymphknoten. Diese liegen offenbar außerhalb des bestrahlten Feldes.

Wo ist eigentlich genau hilär?

Eine große Tumormasse ist das offenbar nicht, womit sich wieder mal die Frage stellt, wie ist der Zusammenhang zwischen PSA und Tumormasse.

Stellt sich die Frage, ob es möglich ist, diesen mutmaßlichen Lymphknotenbefall lokal zu behandeln. Bestrahlen scheidet vermutlich aus, weil man mit Rücksicht auf die Aorta dort keine onkologischen Dosen aufbauen kann. Operieren könnte man schon. Es wäre aber ein ziemlich großer Eingriff und es ist völlig unklar, ob der Patient davon profitiert. Richtig ist allerdings auch, dass es solche Überlegungen bei mir schon gab, die mit Blick auf die multiblen Knochenmetastasen erst mal auf Eis gelegt wurden.

WW

----------


## Hans-W.

> Wo ist eigentlich genau hilär?
> 
> WW


Hilär bezieht sich auf den Begriff "Hilus" - lat. hilum kl. Ding. Gemeint ist die Vertiefung der Oberfläche eines Organs, wo strangförmig Gefäße, Nerven, Ausführungsgänge ein- bzw. austreten. z.B. Lungenhilus.  In diesem Sinne kann man die Position von "etwas" in der Nähe vom Hilus beschreiben.
HW

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Winfried,
meinen Lage ist zum Glück nicht vergleichbar aber
die Frage die ich mir stelle würde ist, wenn sowohl die KM als auch die LKM
aktiv wären welche habe das grösser Risiko? 
Vermutlich die LKM? 
Oder mit welchen kann man älter werde?
Vermutlich mit den KM?

Mit dem Ansatz müsste man zunächst bei den LKM beginnen. Wenn zudem dann zu trifft, dass die KM ruhen könnte man dies nur beobachten.

Von der erfolgreichen LK entfernung an der Aorta bei einem Patienten nach PET/CT detektion hat mir mein Urologe berichtet.

Alles alles Gute
Wolfgang

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... welche haben das grösser Risiko? 
> Vermutlich die LKM? 
> Oder mit welchen kann man älter werde?
> Vermutlich mit den KM?


Gute Frage! Wenn dir halt ein Wirbel zusammenbricht, ist es auch irgendwie Mist. Aber dafür haben wir ja jetzt die rollstuhlgerechte Behindertentoilette.

WW

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Winfried,

Zitat:
Gute Frage! Wenn dir halt ein Wirbel zusammenbricht, ist es auch irgendwie Mist


klar ist alles Mist, die Frage ist wann dich /uns das ganz ,ob so oder so, einholt.
Und da denke ich könnte theoretisch die vorgeschlagene Strategie
der Weg der Wahl sein. 

Alles Gute
Wolfgang

----------


## Guy/Guido

Liebe Elke In Blau meine Kommentare,

mich erschüttert der fortschreitende Verlauf und die Ratlosigkeit, die Deine spezielle Situation auslöst, mal wieder sehr. 
Das PSA als Verlaufsmarker ist ja okay, bloss: Was ist denn nun als Konsequenz daraus zu entnehmen?
Unwissen ist in der Tat sehr schlimm. Daher sollte man immer vorher schon wissen wie die nächste Thearapie aussehen soll. Hierfür kann man in Pubmed www.pubmed.com sehr gut recherchieren. Oder aber in den Foren in den USA wie zum Don Colley wo auch Wil Mitglied war. Dazu noch einige andere gute Quellen wie www.psa-rising.com oder es ist mir egal wenn dies nicht erlaubt ist weiter zu geben ich hatte schon darauf hingewiesen http://www.kup.at/kup/pdf/5551.pdf#search='Ohlmann%20CH'

Allerdings bin ich der Ansicht, dass man wegen des steigenden PSA vorhandene KM nicht als völlig unschuldig ansehen darf. 
Woher hast Du diese Erkenntnis, nur aktive KM produzieren PSA und inaktive gar keins? Davon bin ich nicht überzeugt. Eher nehme ich an, das PSA verhält sich durchaus proportional zum Vorhandensein von KM, steigt bei Aktivität der KM jedoch steil an.
Leider ist es ja so dass bei hormonunsensibel oder unabhängigen PK der Marker PSA nicht mehr so wertvoll ist. Im Gegenteil der PSA Wert kann runter gehen und die Krankheit fortschreiten. Das kommt daher dass je undifferenzierter ne PK Zelle ist desto weniger PSA sie ausscheidet. Daher mehrere Marker benutzen
Dagegen denke ich aber auch, eine Chemo wird KM nicht wirklich langandauernd beeindrucken. Da Du zum Glück keine Beschwerden hast, wird man Dir derzeit nicht zu einer lokalen Bestahlung einzelner KM raten, so dass dieses Rätsel im Augenblick ungelöst erscheint.
Ein hervorragender Onkologe gibt nicht mehr als 12 Chemos um eine Chemoresistenz zu vermeiden und um später nochmals eine Chemo durchführen zu können. Nun welche ist die beste Chemo. Leider gibt es keine Testzeitschrift dafür. Jedoch kam die 3 Wochendosis Taxotere und Emycyt auf ein Resultat von 19 Monaten. Dann kam Hochdosis Rocaltrol mit Taxotere auch auf ein Resultat von 19 Monaten allerdings mit weniger Nebenwirkungen. Danach mit Hilfe von der neuen Vitamin D Pille von Novea oder so ähnlich kam man auf ein Resultat von 23,5 Monaten. Leider ist die NOVEA PILLE noch nicht zugelassen. Mit Taxotere Mitoxantron auf ein Resutat von 27,6 Monaten. Wenn Casodex nicht mehr wirkt soll es durch Nilutamid mögliche Nebenwirkung Lungenetzündung nach 6 Monaten. Daher wird Casodex eher durch Keto Hochdosis und Hydrocortison ersetzt oder durch Niedrigdosis Keto und Hydrocortison was auch den Testo runter haelt falls die Spritze weiter gegeben wird. Einige in Foren berichteten von einem Anhalten bis zu 2,5 Jahre. Wenn Keto resistent kann es durch Oestrogenpflaster ersetzt werden. Cytoxan zusätzlich genommen werden. Dann Chemo. Dies ist auch ein möglicher Weg wie man in Pubmed aktuel nachlesen kann

Es ist ein Dilemma, - an Deiner Stelle würde ich H. anrufen; immerhin kennt er Deine Situation von Anfang an.
Glaube ich auch.
viele Grüsse,

Guy

----------


## Carola-Elke

Lieber Guy,

mit Ratlosigkeit meinte ich eher das Verhalten der Ärzte, die Winfried derzeit raten, noch eine PSA Messung abzuwarten, ohne zusätzliche Diagnostik oder Therapie voranzutreiben.

Theoretisch wissen wir alle wohl eine Menge, doch wenn dann der Fall der Fälle eintritt und einem Betroffenen keine Behandlung angeboten wird, dann entsteht das Gefühl der Ohnmacht. Dies mag an unserem Gesundheitssystem liegen, das den Einzelfall zunehmend vernachlässigt und nur noch pauschale Standardbehandlungen toleriert, die wenig kosten dürfen oder erst in aussichtslosen Krankheitsstadien verordnet werden sollen.

Das Pub-Med ist mir auch gut bekannt, die Ketoconazol-Dexamethason-Kombination ebenfalls, der Östrogenapplikationsversuch bei androgenresistentem Stadium auch - Deine zusätzlich wertvollen und gut recherchierten Hinweise sollte man zur rechten Zeit als Betroffener ebenso ins Auge fassen.

Bei Winfried ist die Frage nach dem Nutzen des PSA-Verlaufs insofern interessant, weil er ihn allg. Empfehlungen gemäss verfolgt und seine PSA-Verdoppelungszeit seinen Angaben zufolge bei 3 Wochen liegt. Das ist beängstigend schnell und deutet auf einen akuten Prozess hin! 
Sieht man auf der anderen Seite das klinische Resultat der bisherigen Untersuchungsbefunde der Knochenmetastasen an, erkannte ich bis heute eine gewisse Diskrepanz, weil bis gestern nur von alten und neueren inaktiven KM die Rede war. 
Eine eindeutige Hormonresistenz und ein Nichtansprechen des PSA kann ich noch nicht interpretieren. Insofern war die passive Haltung von onkologischer Seite aus teilweise verständlich, doch schwer tolerierbar.

Heute kam allerdings ein klinischer Aspekt ins Gespräch, der mich sehr hellhörig werden liess:



> ...
> Darüber hinaus gibt es offenbar um die Aorta herum (Retroperitoneal) ein paar kleinere verdächtige Lymphknoten. Diese liegen offenbar außerhalb des bestrahlten Feldes.
> 
> Wo ist eigentlich genau hilär?
> 
> Eine große Tumormasse ist das offenbar nicht, womit sich wieder mal die Frage stellt, wie ist der Zusammenhang zwischen PSA und Tumormasse.
> 
> Stellt sich die Frage, ob es möglich ist, diesen mutmaßlichen Lymphknotenbefall lokal zu behandeln. Bestrahlen scheidet vermutlich aus, weil man mit Rücksicht auf die Aorta dort keine onkologischen Dosen aufbauen kann. Operieren könnte man schon. Es wäre aber ein ziemlich großer Eingriff und es ist völlig unklar, ob der Patient davon profitiert.


Dagegen muss man schnellstens etwas tun, nun hätte eine Chemo in meinen Augen auch Sinn, da diese Peritoneallymphknoten-Metastasen alles andere als harmlos sind. Diese "Tumormasse" kann sehr schnell wachsen.

*Hallo lieber Winfried: Diesen Befund konnte Dein Onkologe von gestern nicht etwa übersehen haben?*
Man fragt sich zwangsläufig: 
Wozu haben wir im Vergleich zu früher, heute eine stark verfeinerte Diagnostik von der man früher träumte, wenn trotzdem zu lange gewartet und zu spät konsequent behandelt wird?!
Abgesehen von der ungünstigen Lage macht chirurgisches Entfernen wenig Sinn, denn diese Lymphknoten breiten sich wie ein Teppich im gesamten Peritonealraum aus, es ist die größte Körperhöhle des Menschen, sind besonders gut durchblutet und mit Lymphkanälen überall hin versorgt  auch in die inneren Organe wie u.a. die Leber.
http://www.surgicaloncology.de/conte...bauchfell.html

Zu Diskutieren wäre evt. über die Möglichkeit einer lokale Chemo innerhalb der Bauchhöhle, wie man sie z.B. beim Ovarialkarzinom kennt - natürlich nur Off-Label und vorausgesetzt, es macht ein Arzt mit.

Daher würde ich mich an Deiner Stelle umgehend wegen dieses Befundes an Heidenreich und eine große Uniklinik wenden, in der auch Bauchraumchirurgie praktiziert wird und derartige Befunde routinemässig zum medizinischen Alltag gehören.
Deine heutige Offenbarung ist brisanter als es zunächst aussah, viel bedrohlicher als KM, und eine Therapie sollte gezielt darauf ausgerichtet werden, diesen Befund unter Kontrolle zu bekommen.

Alles Gute,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Carola-Elke

> ...
> Darüber hinaus gibt es offenbar um die Aorta herum (Retroperitoneal) ein paar kleinere verdächtige Lymphknoten. Diese liegen offenbar außerhalb des bestrahlten Feldes.
> 
> *Wo ist eigentlich genau hilär?*


Was steht genau im Befund, in Bezug auf Deine Frage?

"Hilär" wird abgeleitet von "Hilus"/ "Hilum" - s.hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hilus




> Das Hilum oder der Hilus ist der Ansatzpunkt an dem Blutgefäße und Nerven in ein Organ eintreten. Das Wort kommt aus dem Lateinischen und heißt wörtlich übersetzt Stiel.
> 
> Man spricht beispielsweise vom Leber-, Lungen-, Milz- oder Nierenhilus. Bei Organen, die eine Gefäßversorgung über mehrere Gefäße und an verschiedenen Stellen haben, gibt es keinen Hilus ( beispielsweise der Darm oder die Harnblase )


Carola-Elke

----------


## WinfriedW

> Was steht genau im Befund, in Bezug auf Deine Frage?


LK-Status: iliacal u. inguinal kein Nachweis v. path. Vergrößerten LK od. Cholin-Mehranreicherungen. Retroperitoneal unspez. vergrößerte Lk bis zu 1 cm Cholin-positiv. Nachweis eines 8mm gr. LK rechts *hilär* mit vermehrter Cholin-Aufnahme. Sonst keine suspekte LK-Vergrößerung.

Siehe auch Profil WW

----------


## Siegbert

Hallo Winfried,

in Deinem Profil habe ich noch keine Therapie mit HDK (Nizoral) und Cortison entdeckt. Mir hat das bei steigendem PSA-Wert nach Chemo für 8 Monate sogar in der niedrigen Dosis sehr geholfen. Für meine Zeit nach Taxotere peile ich das wieder an.

Grüße

Siegbert

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... in Deinem Profil habe ich noch keine Therapie mit HDK (Nizoral) und Cortison entdeckt. ...


Richtig, HDK (Nizoral) habe ich zwar auf meiner Liste stehen, meine Ärzte wollten da bisher nicht ran. Letztendlich ist auch das experimentell.

Letztendlich ist es aber interessant, dass ausgerechnet der Reha-Arzt des Rentenversicherers Ketoconazol ins Gespräch gebracht hat. Er hat es mir sogar ins Abschlussgutachten geschrieben.

Für mich ist erst mal wichtig, den strammen PSA-Anstieg abzufangen. Da ist vermutlich Taxotere erste Wahl, vielleicht in Kombination mit ...? Danach können wir dann weiter sehen.

Wer verscheibt bzw. verschrieb dir Nizoral? Auf Kasse?

Gruß Winfried

----------


## Siegbert

Hallo Winfried,

was ist kein Experiment in der Krebstherapie, insbesondere da jeder Betroffene anders auf die Therapien reagiert. Das gilt auch für Taxotere, das ganz sicher z.Z. erste Wahl ist, aber eben nicht endlos gegeben werden kann und vertragen wird. Ketoconazol mit Cortison ist da eine gute Ergänzung in den "Zwischenphasen". Bin Anfang 2005 durch Dr. F.E. im Forum darauf gestoßen.
Behandelt werde ich einer Tagesklinik in Ffm. Die Chefärztin kennst Du. Das Verschreiben von Nizoral über die GKV war kein Problem. Das gilt auch für viele sonstige Medikamente, die ich ganz sicher über einen niedergelassenen Arzt nie erhalten hätte. Das bestätigt mir leider immer wieder mein Urologe, dem ich primär wegen 2 Nierensteinen die Treue halte und über die parallel laufende onkologische Behandlung nur informiere. Er ist wohl sehr froh, dass ich sein Budget nicht belaste.

Alles Gute und Grüße


Siegbert

----------


## WinfriedW

Das mit dem Budget ist wohl das kleinere Problem. Wir Tumorpatienten unter antiandrogener oder Chemotherapie werden extrabudgetär abgerechnet. Das kann dir fs besser erklären als ich. Leider wissen das einige Ärzte, insbesondere Hausärzte nicht.

Für Chemotherapie fehlt einigen Urologen die Qualifikation bzw. Zulassung. Mein Urologe macht keine Chemotherapie. Schon habe ich ein Problem.

Ketoconazol mit Cortison ist auf jeden Fall Off Label. Budget hin oder her, da kann es auf jeden Fall Probleme bei der Abrechnung geben. Kommt auch drauf an, wie streitbar der Mediziner ist.




> ... Die Chefärztin kennst Du. ...


Die empfiehlt mir übrigens, noch abzuwarten, ob Flutamid greift  Nichts für schwache Nerven. Nächste Woche gibts einen neuen PSA-Wert.

Was mich halt auch umtreibt ist: Wenn Flutamid greift, dann wird es vermutlich auch nach Chemo greifen. In sofern wäre es auch ein gangbarer Weg, jetzt mit Taxotere den PSA-Progress stoppen zu versuchen und dann von mir aus auch mit Flutamid weiter zu machen  oder?

Chemo in der Frankfurter Tagesklinik ist bei mir schon auch eine Überlegung. Setzt voraus, dass es besagte Chefärztin gut heißt. Frankfurt ist zwar gut 200km weg, aber ich habe ja ein schnelles Auto

WW

----------


## HansiB

> ...Doch bei der Untersuchung von verschiedenen Tumorzellen von Brustkrebspatientinnen fanden Christoph Klein vom Institut für Immunologie der Universität München und seine Kollegen nicht das erwartete Muster an Mutationen. Krebszellen, die aus dem Primärtumor im Brustgewebe ins Knochenmark ausgewandert waren und Metastasenvorläufer darstellten, hatten deutlich weniger und andere genetische Fehler als die Krebszellen des Brusttumors. Daraus schliessen die Forscher, dass die Metastasenvorläuferzellen sich bereits in einem frühen Stadium der Tumorentwicklung aus der Geschwulst im Brustgewebe gelöst hatten und an andere Orte ausgewandert waren. Erst im Anschluss daran sammelten sie dort weitere genetische Defekte an und bildeten schliesslich eine Metastase. Diese neue Hypothese wird von weiteren Analysen bestätigt. Die aus den Metastasenvorläufern gebildeten Metastasenzellen wiesen nämlich deutlich mehr Defekte auf als die Vorläuferzellen...


So falsch sind dann vielleicht meine Überlegungen gar nicht, meine befallenen Lymphknoten zu ignorieren. Da zu den sichtbaren, bekannten LK-Metastasen auch noch nicht feststellbare vorhanden sind. Dann ist auch die prophylaktische LK-Entfernung zu hinterfragen. Ich habe am Wochenende eine mit Chemotherapie behandelte, ziemlich "ramponierte" junge Brustkrebspatientin kennengelernt. Bei der der befallene Wächterknoten und andere nicht befallene LK entfernt wurden. Diese junge Frau hat große Probleme, den Arm zu heben und schimpft lautstark auf ihre Chemotherapie. Die Frage für mich ist, ob die befallenen Lymphknoten noch ihre "Filterfunktion" haben.

----------


## WinfriedW

> So falsch sind dann vielleicht meine Überlegungen gar nicht, meine befallenen Lymphknoten zu ignorieren. ....


Ich denke, du hast mit deinen Befunden keine andere Chance als systemisch zu behandeln. Was machst du aber, wenn es irgendwann zum PSA-Progress kommt? Zuschauen?

Vermutlich wirst auch du dann zur Chemotherapie greifen und auf die damit verbundenen Nebenwirkungen schimpfen.

WW

----------


## Guy/Guido

So falsch sind dann vielleicht meine Überlegungen gar nicht, meine befallenen Lymphknoten zu ignorieren. 

Hallo Hans,
Um den PK systematisch zu behandeln scheint es auch Alternativen zu geben. Hierbei 2 aktuelle Artikel aus PUBMED in diesem Zusammenhang.
Guy
*The case for secondary hormonal therapies in the chemotherapy age.ffice*
*Small EJ*
*Ryan CJ* Urologic Oncology Program, University of California-San Francisco Comprehensive Cancer Center, University of California-San Francisco, San Francisco, California
PURPOSE Virtually all patients with high risk localized and metastatic prostate cancer who are treated with androgen deprivation therapy eventually have progressive clinical or biochemical disease despite this therapy. Despite this fact numerous therapies are available that target the interaction of androgen and androgen receptor in the castrate testosterone milieu and many clinical investigations are under way in this area. MATERIALS AND METHODS: This literature review focuses on the current clinical literature in support of secondary hormonal therapy. RESULTS Despite low androgen levels the androgen receptor remains active through the amplification, mutation or alteration of coactivator function. These observations suggest that secondary hormonal therapies remain a reasonable clinical approach. Such approaches can be receptor or ligand directed. Receptor directed approaches to secondary hormonal therapy are antiandrogen withdrawal, sequential use of antiandrogens and estrogenic compounds. Ligand directed therapies are adrenal cortex inhibitors, such as ketoconazole and others in clinical development. Furthermore, in the context of androgen independent tumor growth in patients with metastatic disease clinicians are now faced with the choice of using chemotherapy or secondary hormonal manipulations. Appropriate patient selection is a critical component to the effective use of these agents. CONCLUSIONS The modest activity of these secondary therapies challenges the notion that advancing prostate cancer uniformly becomes hormone refractory. It offers an alternative to the early use of chemotherapy in patients with androgen independent disease.
*Secondary hormonal therapy for advanced prostate cancer*
*Lam JS*,
*Leppert JT*
*Vemulapalli SN*
*Shvarts O*
*Belldegrun AS*
Department of Urology,California, USA
PURPOSE: Androgen ablation remains the cornerstone of management for advanced prostate cancer. Therapeutic options in patients with progressive disease following androgen deprivation include antiandrogen withdrawal, secondary hormonal agents and chemotherapy. Multiple secondary hormonal agents have clinical activity and the sequential use of these agents may lead to prolonged periods of clinical response. We provide a state-of-the-art review of the various agents currently used for secondary hormonal manipulation and discusses their role in the systemic treatment of patients with prostate cancer. MATERIALS AND METHODS: A comprehensive review of the peer reviewed literature was performed on the topic of secondary hormonal therapies, including oral antiandrogens, adrenal androgen inhibitors, corticosteroids, estrogenic compounds, gonadotropin-releasing hormone antagonists and alternative hormonal therapies for advanced prostate cancer. RESULTS: Secondary hormonal therapies can provide a safe and effective treatment option in patients with AIPC. The use of steroids and adrenolytics, such as ketoconazole and aminoglutethimide, has resulted in symptomatic improvement and a greater than 50% prostate specific antigen decrease in a substantial percent of patients with AIPC. A similar clinical benefit has been demonstrated with estrogen based therapies. Furthermore, these therapies have demonstrated a decrease in metastatic disease burden. Other novel hormonal therapies are currently under investigation and they may also show promise as secondary hormonal therapies. Finally, guidelines from the United States Food and Drug Administration Prostate Cancer Endpoints Workshop were reviewed in the context of developing new agents. CONCLUSIONS: Secondary hormonal therapy serves as an excellent therapeutic option in patients with AIPC in whom primary hormonal therapy has failed. Practicing urologists should familiarize themselves with these oral medications, their indications and their potential side effects.

----------


## Siegbert

Hallo Winfried,

habe heute in der Tagesklinik gehört, dass FLUTAMID neuerdings thematisiert wird. Nach Angaben gibt es aber  - wie denn auch -  in Ffm NW noch keine längeren Erfahrungen.
Wenn man die möglichen Nebenwirkungen im KISP unter Medikamente nachvollzieht, liest sich das nicht gerade beruhigend. Deckt sich das mit dem aktuellen Beipackzettel ?
Habe nach meinem 5. Taxotere-Zyklus (etwa 1.-2. Dezember-Woche) wegen dem von der behandelnden Ärztin in der TGK vorgeschlagenen Absetzen des 6. Zyklus ( primär wohl wegen Rückgang der Knochenmethasen) ein Gespräch mit der Frau Professor auch über möglche Zwischentherapien (bis zur nächten Taxotere-Runde oder) und vermute, dass mir dann auch FLutamid vorgeschlagen wird, da CASODEX zurückliegend meinen PSA-Wert angehoben hat und ich mich gegen eine neu Therapie mit CASODEX statt TRENANTONE geweigert habe. 
Bisher bringe ich aber auch wenig bis keine Begeisterung für FLUTAMID auf. 
Deine bisherigen Erfahrungen bezüglich der positiven Wirkungen scheinen ja auch nicht so ganz toll zu sein. 
Was machen die Nebenwirkungen oder ist die Therapiezeit noch zu kurz?  


Grüße und alles Gute


Siegbert

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... habe heute in der Tagesklinik gehört, dass FLUTAMID neuerdings thematisiert wird. Nach Angaben gibt es aber - wie denn auch - in Ffm NW noch keine längeren Erfahrungen.
> Wenn man die möglichen Nebenwirkungen im KISP unter Medikamente nachvollzieht, liest sich das nicht gerade beruhigend. Deckt sich das mit dem aktuellen Beipackzettel ? ...


Flutamid ist länger auf dem Markt als Casodex. Es ist billiger als Casodex, hat aber angeblich auch heftigere Nebenwirkungen. Der Beipackzettel liest sich dies bezüglich abenteuerlich. Ich selbst komme bisher mit den Nebenwirkungen gut zurecht. Allerdings habe ich auch noch keine Wirkung verzeichnet. Nächste Woche machen wir wieder PSA.

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

> .... Ich habe vor 20 Tagen auf Flutamid umgestellt. Bisher kann ich nicht erkennen, dass es greift. ...
> 
> *Was mache ich nun?*


Der Versuch mit Flutamid ist gescheitert. Mein PSA ist mit Blutabnahmedatum vom vergangenen Mittwoch auf 20,2ng/ml gestiegen.

Morgen machen wir Taxotere und zwar in besagter Tagesklinik in Frankfurt/a. M.

Soviel zum Gesundheitsstandort Erlangen.

WW

----------


## Siegbert

Hallo Winfried,

schade, dass Flutamid die Entwicklung des PSA-Wertes nicht stoppen konnte. Habe es befürchtet und mir in den letzten Tagen für mein Gespräch mit der Onkologin schon eine Argumentation gegen Flutamid zurecht gelegt. Vielleicht kommt der Flutamid-Vorschlag jetzt gar nicht mehr.
Deine sonstigen Blutbildwerte sehen ja ganz gut aus. 

Mit welcher Dosierung Taxotere wird eingestiegen?

Habe am 30.11. meine 3. Infusion des 5. Taxotere-Zyklus +  Zometa erhalten und vereinbart, dass auch der  6. Zyklus (wie geplant) nach zweiwöchiger Pause durchgezogen wird (Dosierung unverändert  30 mg/m²).
Die Tumormarker sind am 15.12.06 wieder dran. Hoffe auch noch auf eine stärkere Reduzierung des PSA-Wertes von zuletzt 5,1 in tiefere Regionen. 
Die Knochenszintigraphie hat eine weiterhin rückläufige Intensität der diffusen Skelettmetastasen ergeben und keine neu aufgetretenen Knochenstoffwechselaktivitäten. MR-Abdomen sieht auch gut aus.

Hoffe Ende Dezember 2006 die zweite Taxotere-Runde abschließen zu können und denke dann   bei wieder steigenden TM -  an eine Zwischentherapie mit Nizoral + Triamcinolon.

Erlangen  -  Ffm ist ja eine beachtliche Strecke. Der Klink-NW ist zwar ein Hotel angeschlossen, aber es muss doch möglich sein (gem. Vorgabe und weitere Betreuung durch die Onkologin in Ffm-NW) die Infusionen  in Erlangen durchführen zu lassen  oder?

Alles Gute

Siegbert

----------


## WinfriedW

> ...schade, dass Flutamid die Entwicklung des PSA-Wertes nicht stoppen konnte. Habe es befürchtet und mir in den letzten Tagen für mein Gespräch mit der Onkologin schon eine Argumentation gegen Flutamid zurecht gelegt. Vielleicht kommt der Flutamid-Vorschlag jetzt gar nicht mehr. ..


Wobei ich auch wieder nur ein Einzelfall bin und es bei einem anderen Patienten ganz anders laufen kann.

Das Leben könnte so schön sein, wenn ich meinen PSA-Verlauf nicht kennen würde. Meine anderen Blutwerte sind alle im grünen Bereich. Im Prinzip könnte jeder frei praktizierende Onkologe Taxotere machen. In Erlangen gibt es einen Onkologen, der weiter beobachten möchte. Manche Onkologen beobachten ihre Patienten zu Tode. Es gäbe evtl. am Krankenhaus Neustadt/Aisch eine stationäre Möglichkeit. Das wollte ich nicht, zumal es kein ausgewiesenes onkologisches Zentrum ist. Die Alternative wäre, hier von Arzt zu Arzt zu rennen - jeder meint etwas anderes.

Ich habe letzten Mittwoch Zometa und Blutabnahme gemacht. Mein Beschluss, und dabei werde ich von meinem Urologen unterstützt, war vorher schon, dass ich, wenn PSA weiter steigt, kurzfristig Taxotere mache. Mein Urologe macht Taxotere nicht selbst. Ich habe am Freitag bei Frau Prof. angerufen und den Termin für morgen vereinbart. Das war der schnellste Weg. Ich hoffe, dass wir das einigermaßen zügig über die Bühne bringen. Wie sind deine diesbezüglichen Erfahrungen. Danach setzte ich mich ins Auto und fahre nach Hause. Ich habe Taxotere-Erfahrung. Nebenwirkungen gibt es nach meiner Erfahrung direkt nach der Infusion nicht, sondern erst später. Deshalb habe ich diesbezüglich keine Bedenken. Ich brauche 2 Stunden plus 1/2 Stunde Stau in Frankfurt.





> ...Mit welcher Dosierung Taxotere wird eingestiegen?


Um ehrlich zu sein, ich habe es versäumt mich mit Frau Prof. darüber zu unterhalten. Ich gehe stillschweigend davon aus, dass es wieder 75mg/m² werden. Meine Blutwerte sind, wie du selbst bemerkt hast, i. O.. Es spricht also nichts dagegen.

Alles Gute

Winfried

----------


## Michael

> Morgen machen wir Taxotere und zwar in besagter Tagesklinik in Frankfurt/a. M.
> WW


Hallo Winfried,
alles Gute für die Docetaxel-Therapie, ich wünsche Dir, dass Du Dich dabei so gut fühlst wie ich, aber Du hast ja schon eine gewisse Erfahrung damit. 
Michael

----------


## Michael

> Mein PSA ist mit Blutabnahmedatum vom vergangenen Mittwoch auf 20,2ng/ml gestiegen.
> WW


Noch eine kleine Nebenbemerkung, leider sind auch niedrige PSA-Werte beispielsweise für mich keine Beruhigung.

Gruß
Michael

----------


## Siegbert

Hallo Winfried,

habe dir ein paar Infos zu Ffm N/W per private Nachricht geschickt.

Für morgen alles Gute

Siegbert

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... habe dir ein paar Infos zu Ffm N/W per private Nachricht geschickt.


Vielen Dank Siegbert. Habe gestern Abend noch meine aktuellen Blutwerte, Körpergröße und Gewicht nach Frankfurt gefaxt. Das war eine gute Idee. Als ich in der Tagesklinik eintraf, war meine Infusion (75mg/m² = i.S. 150mg) schon vorbereitet. Ich bin heute Punkt 8 Uhr los gefahren. Um 15.15 Uhr war ich wieder zu Hause. 7 Stunden 15 Minuten bei moderater Fahrweise incl. 1 Stunde warten auf die Ärztin (nicht Frau Prof. in Person) und incl. Stau auf der Autobahn fand ich noch in Ordnung.

Taxotere in der urologischen Klinik des Krhs. Martha Maria und das Gleiche in der onkologischen Tagesklinik Krhs. Ffm N/W ist schon ein Kontrastprogramm. Im Martha Maria war ich 3 Nächte stationär, was letztendlich damit zu tun hatte, dass das Martha Maria nicht ambulant abrechnen kann. Dort wurde dann, um den Patienten zu unterhalten, auch entsprechend großer Aufwand getrieben. Blutabnahme vor und am Tag nach der Infusion. Dexamethason-Tabletten ein Tag vor bis ein Tag nach und i.V. direkt vor der Infusion, Kühlhandschuhe und Dosierautomat sowie Wiegeprogramm wg. möglicher Ödeme. Braunüle stehen und Infusion anlegen darf nur der Arzt. Die Braunüle bleibt selbstredend über Nacht liegen, man könnte sie ja noch gebrauchen. Für die Blutabnahme am nächsten Morgen muss dennoch neu gestochen werden, weil dann die Braunüle schon zu lange liegt - na Prima! 

In der Frankfurter Tagesklinik findet alles dieses nicht statt. Dort ist Massenabfertigung. Es gab bei mir keine Blutabnahme. Man verlässt sich auf die Werte des Urologen. Dexamethason am Tag vor der Infusion und i.V. als Vorinfusion (die enthät in diesem Falle auch irgend etwas gegen Übelkeit), mehr nur bei Bedarf. Kühlhandschuhe, Dosierautomat sowie Wiegeprogramm entfällt. Man sitzt mit 15 anderen Chemo-Patienten in einem rel. kleinen Raum auf ein paar Gartenstühlen. Stechen darf die Schwester.

Ob das nun deshalb schlechter ist in Frankfurt, weiß ich nicht. Man hat dort augenscheinlich sehr viel Erfahrung mit Chemotherapie, viel mehr als im Martha Maria. Blutbild mache ich erst wieder in einer Woche beim Hausarzt. Wiegen kann ich mich selbst und dass ich heute Abend im eigenen Bett schlafe finde ich wirklich gut!

Zu Denken gibt mir die Sache mit den Kühlhandschuhen. Ob sie wirklich helfen, weiß ich nicht. Ich habe da meine persönlichen Zweifel. Mir wurde mal erzählt, dass die Kühlhandschuhe das Verbrennen der Nervenenden verhindern sollen. Da würde ich als Laie annehmen, dass die Hände bei der Infusion irgendwie warm werden. Dem ist aber nicht so. Nach der Infusion werden die Handschuhe wieder ausgezogen. Das Medikament bleibt gleichwohl im Blutkreislauf. Nebenwirkungen treten dann Tage später auf. Da kann man schon Zweifel bekommen. Ich würde sie nehmen, wenn man sie mir anböte. Darüber diskutieren kann ich in der Tagesklinik nicht. Vielleicht hilfts, wie so oft, auch nur, wenn man daran glaubt.

Zum Thema Schwachsinn im Gesundheitswesen: In der Frankfurter Tagesklinik muss man 15,-EUR zu den Medikamenten zuzahlen. Das muss man im Martha Maria nicht. Dafür muss man dort pro stationären Tag 10,-EUR zuzahlen bis zur Obergrenze von 28 Tagen/Jahr.

WW

----------


## Siegbert

Hallo Winfried,

nach Deiner Schilderung bist Du in der onkologischen Ambulance (EG-links) behandelt worden und nicht in der onkolog. Tagesklinik im Untergeschoss (immerhin 6 Betten, keine Gartenliegestühle, sondern recht unbequeme Normalstühle) behandelt worden. Zur Zeit wird mächtig gebaut und die Tagesklinik soll im Sommer 2007 umziehen und mehr Räumlichkeiten erhalten. In der Ambulance ist es recht hektisch und der Kontakt zur behandelnden Ärztin etwas schwieriger. 
Wenn Deine Uro-Blutwerte einigermaßen aktuell waren, ist das Vertrauen in die Werte nachvollziehbar und spart Zeit. Normalerweise beginnt es auch bei wöchentlicher Chemo immer mit einer Blutentnahme und dem Warten auf die Laborergebnisse.
Nach Kühlhandschuhen und Kühlhaube habe ich zurückliegend auch mal gefragt (TAXOTERE stellt die m. W. zur Verfügung). Die Durchblutung wird angeblich durch das Kühlen reduziert, was die braunen Fingernägel und den Haarausfall reduzieren soll. Man hat mir geantwortet, man müsse aus organisatorischen Gründen von Kühlhandschuhen etc. absehen. Nun, bei 60  80 Kunden pro Tag ist das Argument nicht ganz abwegig, aber wenn eine Kühlhaube die Haare erhalten würde, wäre das für den, der noch welche hat, ganz sicher nicht uninteressant und im Sommer noch zusätzlich angenehm.
Da in meiner zweiten Chemo-Runde Nagel- und Haarprobleme  nicht mehr gegeben waren, habe ich nicht mehr gefragt. 
Eis essen soll übrigens den Strohgeschmack reduzieren oder verhindern. Lass es Dir schmecken.
Dein Zeitaufwand für Chemo und Fahrt war ja sehr akzeptabel.

Weiterhin gute Fahrt und vor allem den gewünschten Erfolg !

Siegbert

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... nach Deiner Schilderung bist Du in der onkologischen Ambulance (EG-links) behandelt worden und nicht in der onkolog. Tagesklinik im Untergeschoss ...


So wirds wohl sein. Für die onkolog. Tagesklinik muss man vermutlich privat versichert sein? Aber mit den Gartenstühlen kann ich noch am ehesten leben! Wenn ich unbedingt den Kontakt zur Chefin hätte haben wollen, dann hätte ich ihn wohl auch bekommen.




> ...Nach Kühlhandschuhen und Kühlhaube habe ich zurückliegend auch mal gefragt (TAXOTERE stellt die m. W. zur Verfügung). ...


Die original Sanofi-Aventis-Kühlhandschuhe kenne ich vom Krhs. Martha Maria, die dazu passende Kopfhaube nicht.




> .... Nun, bei 60  80 Kunden pro Tag ist das Argument nicht ganz abwegig, aber wenn eine Kühlhaube die Haare erhalten würde, wäre das für den, *der noch welche hat*, ganz sicher nicht uninteressant und im Sommer noch zusätzlich angenehm. ...


Ich hätte noch bzw. nach Chemo wieder welche, sogar eine ganze Menge.

Eine leistungsfähige Kühltruhe wäre im Vergleich zu den Gesamtkosten ein kleiner Aufwand, zumal die 6080 Kunden pro Tag nicht alle Taxotere erhalten werden. Aber man spart ja heute in Krankenhäusern schon an einem Euro Mittagessen.




> ... Dein Zeitaufwand für Chemo und Fahrt war ja sehr akzeptabel. ...


*Ja!*

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

> ...Die Durchblutung wird angeblich durch das Kühlen reduziert, was die braunen Fingernägel und den Haarausfall reduzieren soll. ...


Die höchste Dosis Taxotere befindet sich am Ende der Infusion im Blutkreislauf. Genau in diesem Moment werden nach meiner Erfahrung aus dem Martha Maria dem Patienten die bis dahin nicht mehr ganz so kühlen Handschuhe ausgezogen.

Wie geht das zusammen?

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

> .... Manche Onkologen beobachten ihre Patienten zu Tode. ...


Ich hatte gestern noch einen Termin beim Erlanger Onkologen in meinem Terminkalender. Nachdem ich letzten Freitag die Reissleine gezogen habe und am Montag Chemotherapie machte, überlegte ich mir lange, ob ich mir diesen Termin nicht knicke. Ich bin dann aber doch hin gegangen. 

Was soll ich euch sagen, der Erlanger Onkologe hätte auch aufgrund des weiteren PSA-Anstiegs (siehe Profil) nichts weiter unternommem. "Wir behandeln Patienten und kein Papier", sagt er. PSA-Werte sind für ihn nur Papier.

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

> Noch eine kleine Nebenbemerkung, leider sind auch niedrige PSA-Werte beispielsweise für mich keine Beruhigung.
> 
> Gruß
> Michael


Hallo Michael,

mein Ursprüngliches Thema hieß ja: "*Das Leben ist voller Widersprüche"*

Interessant ist zunächst mal, dass wir beide den gleichen Gleason Score (4+4=8) haben. Ich kämpfe gegen sehr hohe und schnell steigende PSA-Werte, während dein PSA-Wert aus meiner Sicht sehr moderat ist. Im Gegensatz zu dir kenne ich so etwas wie Metastasen- oder Knochenschmerzen nicht, zu keiner Zeit.

Da stellt sich wieder mal die Frage, wie ist eigentlich der Zusammenhang zwischen PSA, Gleason Score und Tumorlast?

Mir wurden am 31. 10. in Ulm multible Knochenmetasen nachgewiesen, die aber alle kein Cholin anreichern und im Skelettszintigramm vermutlich ebenfalls negativ wären. Wie soll ich das verstehen. Ich habe Ostase ermitteln lassen. Mein Wert ist sehr weit unten. Auch die alkalische Phosphatase ist bei mir mit 46 U/l auf einem sehr niedrigen Niveau. Das spricht in meinem Falle eigentlich gegen Knochenaktivitäten - oder? Gleichwohl haben mir die Ulmer im CT u. MRT Knochenmetastasen nachgewiesen, die ich bisher nicht kannte. Wie geht das zusammen?

Bei dir ist, ich habe in dein Profil geschaut, die alkalische Phosphatase deutlich erhöht. Das passt immerhin zu deinen  Mehranreicherungen im Knochenszintigramm. Hast du mal Ostase bestimmen lassen?

Im Gegensatz zu dir habe ich schon ganz viel (17 mal bisher) Zometa in mich hinein geschüttet. Ich denke, dass vor allen Dingen Zometa die Knochenmetastasen aufhält.

Mir geht es übrigens nach Taxotere am Montag weiterhin gut. Ich wünsche Dir, dass es dir ähnlich gut geht. Wie viele  Zyklen Taxotere plant ihr?

Gruß Winfried

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried, hallo Michael,

noch interessanter wird es, wenn wir ein Trio bilden  :Blinzeln:  
Auch ich habe nur GS (4+4) 8, allerdings mit dem Ergebnis einer x-ploiden DNA-Zytometrie. Ich hatte, wie ihr wisst, nur vor zwei Jahren wahnsinnige Metastasenschmerzen.
(Mich würde interessieren, ob es hier noch andere PKler gibt, mit dem x-ploiden Ergebnis  könntet Euch ja mal bei mir melden.)

Gemeinsam haben wir einen systemischen PK. Bis auf Winfried sind wir mit unserer Therapie zufrieden. Alle drei haben wir Metastasen mit sehr unterschiedlicher Intensität.
Uns unterscheiden einige Dinge: Ich bin um einiges älter (reifer und geduldiger  :Blinzeln:  ), ich lehne bisher lokale Therapien ab und bin sehr zurückhaltend mit meinen Therapien. Ihr beide lehnt bisher Hilfen eines Heilpraktikers bzw. alternative, immunstimulierende Hilfsmittel und -stoffe ab. Meine ruhenden Metastasen sind vermutlich schon einige Jahre alt  Eure relativ jung. Mein AP war auch schon sehr hoch bei 338 (ich vermute eine Fehlmessung, evt. so auch bei Michael), ist aber auch seit der Zometa-Einnahme konstant um die 50 rum. Mit Taxotere habe ich keine Erfahrungen, aber auch mir geht es prächtig.

Ich wünsche Euch gute Therapieerfolge und Dir, Winfried, einen fallenden PSA.

----------


## Michael

> Hast du mal Ostase bestimmen lassen?
> Im Gegensatz zu dir habe ich schon ganz viel (17 mal bisher) Zometa in mich hinein geschüttet. Ich denke, dass vor allen Dingen Zometa die Knochenmetastasen aufhält.
> Mir geht es übrigens nach Taxotere am Montag weiterhin gut. Ich wünsche Dir, dass es dir ähnlich gut geht. Wie viele Zyklen Taxotere plant ihr?
> Gruß Winfried


Hallo Winfried,
natürlich habe ich die alkalische Phosphatase(AP) bestimmen lassen, wenn Du das mit Ostase meinst.
Allerdings handelt es sich bei mir um osteblastische Metastasen , also knochenaufbauend.

Bei mir sind 6 Zyklen Taxotere a 70 mg/m² geplant alle 3 Wochen. Der dritte Zyklus ist morgen um 9.30 Uhr fällig. Während der gesamten Chemo geht es mir auch überwiegend gut, wie bei  Dir auch erfreulicherweise, was ich auch unter "Metastasenschmerzen" regelmäßig berichte.

Weiterhin viel Glück, Erfolg, und Zversicht und versuche cool zu bleiben, denn alles andere ist, glaube ich, eine reine Energieverschwendung.
Michael

Hallo HansiB,
um die Zytometrie habe ich mich natürlich bei meiner Therapieentscheidung gar nicht gekümmert. Vielleicht war es ein Fehler, aber jetzt versuche ich einfach, eine Therapie zu Ende zu führen, um dann, je nach Ergebnissen, neue Strategien zu überdenken.
Auch ich bin seit meiner Verrentung vor 10 Monaten viel ruhiger und geduldiger geworden und genieße alle schmerzfreien Tage, die sich mir momentan bieten. Meine AP-Werte stehen im Profil und ich glaube nicht an Fehlmessungen, da die AP bei der Letzten Bestimmung am 23.11.06 um über 200 U/l gesunken ist, was wahrscheinlich meiner jetzigen Therapie zu verdanken ist. Immerhin schöpfe ich auch wieder neue Hoffnungen. 
Habe letzte Woche mal 6 Stunden Dienst auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt mit meiner Frau geschoben, an einem "terre des hommes"-Stand, was mir auch ziemlich gut getan hat.

Ich wünsche uns allen und vor allem uns drei Musketieren alles Gute
Michael

----------


## WinfriedW

> ...natürlich habe ich die alkalische Phosphatase(AP) bestimmen lassen, wenn Du das mit Ostase meinst. ...


Hallo Michael,

ich meinte schon die *Ostase*, also die *knochenspezifische* alkalische Phosphatase. Die Ostase gilt als Tumormarker bei osteoblastischen (osteosklerotischen) Knochenmetastasen, habe ich mir angelesen.

Hierzu auch diese Information: http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...ia_ostase.html

Die Uni Düsseldorf gibt bei Männern als Grenzwert für die Ostase 3,8 - 21,3µg/l an. Mein Wert ist < 2,0µg/l und damit alles andere als erhöht. Auch meine alkalische Phosphatase(AP) ist sehr niedrig (46 U/l). Soweit passt es zusammen.

Nicht ins Bild passt, dass mir die Ulmer Radiologen Knochenmetastasen nachgewiesen haben, die ich bisher nicht kannte. Ruhen die? Wenn ja, warum erfahre ich jetzt erst davon?

WW

----------


## Michael

> Die Uni Düsseldorf gibt bei Männern als Grenzwert für die Ostase 3,8 - 21,3µg/l an. Mein Wert ist < 2,0µg/l und damit alles andere als erhöht. Auch meine alkalische Phosphatase(AP) ist sehr niedrig (46 U/l). Soweit passt es zusammen.
> Nicht ins Bild passt, dass mir die Ulmer Radiologen Knochenmetastasen nachgewiesen haben, die ich bisher nicht kannte. Ruhen die? Wenn ja, warum erfahre ich jetzt erst davon?
> WW


Hallo Winfried,
ich hatte nur die AP gemessen, deren Erhöhug hat mir schon gereicht, was zum Knochenszinti führte.
Hier nochmal die Referenzwerte für die spezifische Ostase, die mit Deinen übereinstimmen.

Alkalische Knochenphosphatase (Ostase)

*Methode:* RIA
*Probenmat.:* Serum
*Referenzber.:*
0 - 3 Jahren 

20 - 100 µg / l 4 - 9 Jahren 

20 - 80 µg / l 10 - 14 Jahren 

20 - 140 µg / l 15 - 17 Jahren 

10 - 50 µg / l M

3,8 - 21, 3 µg / l

W

3,4 - 15,0 µg / l



Referenzwerte für die AP sind 40-129 U/l, was bei mir viel zu hoch war, was eigentlich nur wichtig für die Indikation für das Knochenszinti war.

Kannst Du mir erläutern. wie die Ulmer Deine Knochenmetastasen begründen, zumal Deine AP auf keinen erhöhten Knochenumsatz hindeutet? Die müssen doch einen anderen Hinweis auf Knochenmetastasen haben.

Habe vor einer Stunde meine dritte Chemo beendet und es geht mir gut.

Und jetzt gehe ich gemütlich ins Bett, weil ich die letzte Nacht nur drei Stunden geschlafen habe, wahrscheinlich wegen der Chemo.

Gruß
Michael

----------


## WinfriedW

> ...Mich würde interessieren, ob es hier noch andere PKler gibt, mit dem x-ploiden Ergebnis  könntet Euch ja mal bei mir melden. ...


Ich habe bisher keine DNA-Zytometrie erstellen lassen, weil sich mir bisher nicht erschlossen hat, welche therapeutische Konsequenz sich für mich daraus ergeben könnte.

Interessanter sind für mich Wachstumsfaktoren. Allerdings ist dies ein äußerst schwieriges Feld. Alle Therapien, die sich auf irgendwelche Wachstumsfaktoren beziehen, sind experimentell. Die in Frage kommenden Therapeutika sind teilweise ganz wahnsinnig teuer. Ich brauche dazu nicht nur einen Arzt sondern auch eine Finanzierung. Deshalb macht es auch keinen Sinn, jetzt mal aufs blaue hinaus Wachstumsfaktoren bestimmen zu lassen. Ich bin an dem Thema dran. In diesem Forum scheint es diesbezüglich wenig Erfahrung zu geben und das obwohl hier immer wieder die Forderung aufgestellt wird, man solle auf die Biologie des Tumors hören.




> ...Bis auf Winfried sind wir mit unserer Therapie zufrieden. ...


Na ja, Michael ließ sich in der Hoffnung auf eine kurative Lösung am 3.2.04 radikal operieren. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass er mit dem jetzigen Verlauf zufrieden ist.




> ...Uns unterscheiden einige Dinge: Ich bin um einiges älter (reifer und geduldiger  ), ich lehne bisher lokale Therapien ab und bin sehr zurückhaltend mit meinen Therapien. Ihr beide lehnt bisher Hilfen eines Heilpraktikers bzw. alternative, immunstimulierende Hilfsmittel und -stoffe ab. ...


Wenn du PSAVZen von 3 Wo. hättest, dann wäre auch deine Geduld auf einen harte Probe gestellt. 

Dass ich immun stimulierende Hilfsmittel ablehne, stimmt nicht ganz. Ich habe mir 130 mal Cefalektin gespritzt und es jetzt abgesetzt, weil ich mir nichts mehr davon verspreche. Ich habe es auch schon mit Vitamin C i.V. versucht und es wieder sein gelassen. Z. Zt. futtere ich MCP. Auch das Geld kann ich mir vermutlich sparen. Nicht zu vergessen Granatapfelsaft. Mir ist nicht ganz klar, was ein Heilpraktiker wissen könnte, was ein Arzt nicht weiß. Ich habe etwas Angst davor, Quacksalbern aufzulaufen. 

Meine Schwiegermutter ist an Gebärmutterhalskrebs gestorben. Da sind am Ende die Wünschelrutengänger durchs Haus gegangen und sie hat sich alle Zähne ziehen lassen, weil irgend ein Alternativheiler dies empfahl. Genützt hat es übrigens nichts. Dr. Max Brucker war damals das vorherrschende Thema. Genützt hat es übrigens auch nichts, wobei ich nun Dr. Brucker nicht als Quacksalber abtun will.

Ich ernähre mich zwar nicht nach Brucker, aber denke schon, dass ich mich ausgewogen, fleischarm und einigermaßen gesund ernähre, ohne in irgendwelche Extreme zu verfallen.




> ...Meine ruhenden Metastasen ...


Deine Knochenmetastasen ruhen. Meine auch?

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

> Kannst Du mir erläutern. wie die Ulmer Deine Knochenmetastasen begründen, zumal Deine AP auf keinen erhöhten Knochenumsatz hindeutet? Die müssen doch einen anderen Hinweis auf Knochenmetastasen haben.


Die Ulmer (Prof. Reske) sind ja Radiologen bzw. Nuklearmediziner. Die interessiern sich nicht wirklich für AP oder Ostase. Sie sehen meine Knochenmetastasen im CT und im MRT. Cholin reichern sie nicht an. Deshalb vermute ich, würde ich jetzt ein Skelettszintigramm anfertigen lassen, dieses negativ wäre.

Nun ist es so, dass ich initial schon einmal ein CT und ein MRT anfertigen ließ. Im Vergleich dazu weisen mir die Ulmer Knochenmetastasen nach, die ich bisher nicht kannte. Das passt nicht ins Bild.

Ruhen nun meine Knochenmetastasen oder nicht? Wenn sie ruhen, dann käme mein PSA-Anstieg wohl vom Lymphknotenbefall. Da stellt sich mir die Frage: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, diesen lokal zu therapieren? Und macht das Sinn?

WW

----------


## HansiB

> ...Na ja, Michael ließ sich in der Hoffnung auf eine kurative Lösung am 3.2.04 radikal operieren. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass er mit dem jetzigen Verlauf zufrieden ist...


Zumindest äußert er sich und würde es so wieder machen (was ich nicht verstehen kann).




> ...Deine Knochenmetastasen ruhen. Meine auch?...


Vermutlich schon. Warum Deine noch befallenen Lymphknoten nicht ruhen, weiss ich nicht. Alle meine befallenen Metastasen scheinen zu ruhen. Vielleicht ist die Entfernung von einigen befallenen Lymphknoten kontraproduktiv. Meine vorhandenen, befallenen scheinen bisher nicht zu schaden. Ich denke immer an die Filterfunktion der LKs. Vielleicht funktioniert mein Immunsystem wieder, das mich seit meiner Jugend Jahrzehnte lang nicht im Stich gelassen hat. Ich denke da an BioBran und meine Ernährungsumstellung.

----------


## WinfriedW

Ich erhielt am 29.12.06 meine zweite Taxotere-Infusion (75mg/m²). Die Nebenwirkungen sind weiterhin erträglich. Ich habe ca. die Hälfte meiner Kopfhaare verloren und es gehen immer noch Haare aus. Da ich von Natur her viele Haare auf dem Kopf habe, kann ich etwas zusetzen, ohne gleich zum Glatzenträger zu werden.

Meine Geschmacksnerven sind etwas beeinträchtigt. Der Neujahrssekt hat deshalb etwas fade geschmeckt. Probleme mit Übelkeit oder Verdauungsprobleme habe ich nicht.

Meine Leukozyten fahren Achterbahn:

Leukos vom 29.11.06, also vor Taxotere, normal: 9,0x10³/µL

1. Taxotere 75mg/m² am 4.12.06

Leukos vom 7.12.06: 5,1x10³/µL

Leukos vom 14.12.06 viel zu niedrig: 1,4x10³/µL, davon 36,2% Neutrophile, 37,5% Monozyten, 26,3% Lymphozyten

Leukos vom 19.12.06: 2,9x10³/µL, davon 53,9% Neutrophile, 30,8% Monozyten, 15,3% Lymphozyten

Leukos vom 27.12.06 etwas zu hoch: 12x10³/µL, davon 78% segmentkernige Neutrophile Granulozyten, 1% stabkernige Neutrophile Granulozyten, 1% Eosinophile Granulozyten, 12% Lymphozyten, 8% Monozyten

2. Taxotere 75mg/m² am 29.12.06

Zu Taxotere wird begleitend Dexamethason gegen. 8mg Dexamethason bewirken, dass sich die Zahl der Leukozyten über Nacht verdoppelt bis verdreifacht. Das ist hier nicht dokumentiert. Wir haben am 4.12.06 und am 29.12.06 keine Leukos gezählt. Die Leukozyten lagern sich teilweise an den Gefäßwänden an. Unter Kortison setzen sie sich spontan in Bewegung.

Bei meinen früheren Taxotere-Zyklen vor einem Jahr, bekam ich eine 8mg Tablette Dexamethason am Abend vor der Infusion. Am Tag der Infusion und am Tag danach erhielt ich jeweils morgens und abends eine 8mg Tablette Dexamethason, insgesamt 5 Tabletten. Außerdem gab es direkt vor der Infusion 8mg Dexamethason intravenös.

Am 4.12.06 nahm ich am Abend vor der Infusion und am nächsten Morgen 8mg Dexamethason, also nur 2 Tabletten. Außerdem gab es direkt vor der Infusion 8mg Dexamethason intravenös.

Am 29.12.06 nahm ich nur noch am Abend vor der Infusion 8mg Dexamethason. Außerdem gab es wieder 8mg Dexamethason intravenös.

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

Apropos: *Das Leben ist voller Widersprüche.*

Ich bin jetzt in Behandlung in der *onkolog. Ambulanz des Krhs. Ffm N/W*. Ich nehme diesen Weg hauptsächlich deshalb, weil ich beim hiesigen Onkologen, nachdem mein PSA bei PSAVZ = 3Wo. (siehe Profil) am 29.11.06 auf 20,2ng/ml gestiegen war, abgeblitzt bin. Mir liegt jetzt der schriftliche Bericht des Onkologen an den Urologen vor. Das muss man gelesen haben:




> *Beurteilung: Nach Therapie mit Docetaxel für 3 Zyklen* _(Anmerkung: damit sind die 3 Zyklen gemeint, die ich vor einem Jahr erhielt), einer rad. Prostataektomie und anschließender Bestrahlung des Prostatabettes , jetzt erneut Anstieg des PSA. Unser Patient ist hierdurch beunruhigt._
> 
> _Ich empfahl zunächst eine Kontrolle des PSA in ca. 4 Wochen (Anmerkung: Nachdem mein PSA über 7 Monate stramm stiegt, wäre ich ohne Taxotere 4 Wochen später, also jetzt, irgendwo bei PSA=50ng/ml). Sollte es zu einem weiteren Anstieg kommen, wäre aus meiner Sicht ein erneuter hormoneller Beeinflussungsversuch anzuraten. Eine Indikation zur Durchführung einer systemischen Chemotherapie besteht bei nicht vorhandenen Metastasen parenchymatöser Organe nicht. Zur Osteoprotektion empfiehlt sich der Einsatz von Bisphosphonaten bei gesicherten Knochenmetastasen._


Eigentlich habe ich mit dem Onkologen abgeschlossen. Was mich aber doch noch mal interessieren würde ist, was er ganz konkret im Sinn hat, wenn er schreibt: *Sollte es zu einem weiteren Anstieg kommen, wäre aus meiner Sicht ein erneuter hormoneller Beeinflussungsversuch anzuraten.* Das hat er mir nicht erzählt.

WW

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Winfried,

Zitat:

*Sollte es zu einem weiteren Anstieg kommen, wäre aus meiner Sicht ein erneuter hormoneller Beeinflussungsversuch anzuraten. Eine Indikation zur Durchführung einer systemischen Chemotherapie besteht bei nicht vorhandenen Metastasen parenchymatöser Organe nicht.Zur Osteoprotektion empfiehlt sich der Einsatz von Bisphosphonaten bei gesicherten Knochenmetastasen.* 

Ich würde das so interpretieren, dass er davon ausgeht das bei Dir ausschliesslich Knochenmetastasen vorliegen auf die eine Chemotherapie nur gring bis garnicht wirken. Kennt er den den Befund aus dem PET/CT Anreicherung im Bauchraum? (Haben wir vor längerem diskutiert). 


Die Chemo wirkt danach vorallem auf Metastasen in parenchymatösen Organen.  Wenn dies so ist und die Chemo bei Dir seine Wirkung zeigt, müssten man daraus schliessen, dass Dein PSA-Anstiege nicht aus den Knochenmetastasen kommt.  

Und dies war ja Deine Augangsfrage 


Gruß und alles Gute auch weit über 2007 hinaus  

Wolfgang

----------


## WinfriedW

> ...Ich würde das so interpretieren, dass er davon ausgeht das bei dir ausschliesslich Knochenmetastasen vorliegen auf die eine Chemotherapie nur gering bis gar nicht wirkt. ...


Woher stammt eigentlich die Behauptung, dass Chemotherapie auf Knochenmetastasen nur gering bis gar nicht wirkt? Ich lese das hier jetzt zum wiederholten Male. Die mich behandelnden und beratenden Ärzte sehen das nicht so!




> Kennt er den den Befund aus dem PET/CT Anreicherung im Bauchraum? (Haben wir vor längerem diskutiert).


Er kennt selbstverständlich alle Befunde.




> Die Chemo wirkt danach vor allem auf Metastasen in parenchymatösen Organen. Wenn dies so ist und die Chemo bei Dir seine Wirkung zeigt, müssten man daraus schliessen, dass Dein PSA-Anstiege nicht aus den Knochenmetastasen kommt.


Wie gesagt, die mich behandelnden Ärzte glauben, dass Taxotere auch die Knochenmetastasen erreicht. Schau dir *Michael* an. Der bekommt, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, Taxotere vorwiegend, um damit die von den Knochenmetastasen ausgehenden Schmerzen zu therapieren. Seine Ärzte glauben offenbar auch, dass Taxotere bei Knochenmetastasen Wirkung zeigt. 

Und ich schaue mir nun mit großer Spannung meine hoffentlich weiter fallenden PSA-Werte an. 

WW

----------


## Michael

> Schau dir *Michael* an. Der bekommt, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, Taxotere vorwiegend, um damit die von den Knochenmetastasen ausgehenden Schmerzen zu therapieren. Seine Ärzte glauben offenbar auch, dass Taxotere bei Knochenmetastasen Wirkung zeigt. 
> WW


Es stimmt und ich glaube zumindest momentan an den  Erfolg.
Michael

----------


## Siegbert

Hallo Michael, Winfried und Wowinke !

Knochenmetastasen waren/sind bei mir das primäre Problem.
Durch die Chemo mit Taxotere sind nicht nur die Schmerzen sofort gestoppt worden. Die Knochenscintis wiesen auch einen starken Rückgang der Metastasenentwicklung nach. 


Grüße

Siegbert

----------


## Michael

> Durch die Chemo mit Taxotere sind nicht nur die Schmerzen sofort gestoppt worden.
> Siegbert


Hallo Siegbert.
erfreust Du Dich einer völligen Schmerzfreiheit?
Ich nehme immer noch 3x20 Tr. Tramadol am Tag ein, da es mir sonst nicht so gut geht bzw. nach längerer Abstinenz(1 Tag) die Schmerzen zunehmen. Allerdings deutlich schwächer als vor der Chemo mit Taxotere.
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

vermutlich bin ich der böse Bube. Die Behauptung stammt von mir. In der Regel bereichte ich aus eigenen Erfahrungen oder zitiere für mich seriöse Äußerungen von Spezialisten. So auch da, siehe: 



> ...Eine Chemotherapie hat den Nachteil, daß sie den Knochen mangels Durchblutung praktisch nicht erreicht...


Daher bin ich, wir sprachen ja schon öfter darüber, skeptisch über eine Chemotherapie für meine ruhenden Metastasen, die ich lieber weiterhin ruhen lasse und nur mit Zometa, Calcium und Vitamin D3 behandle.

Kann es nicht auch sein, dass diese Metastasenbehandlung auch für die Schmerzreduzierung und die Reduzierung der Knochenmarker verantwortlich íst. Bei mir ruhen die Metastasen auch schon ohne Zometa und Chemo, seit ca. 1,5 Jahren. Kann es nicht sein, dass Ihr Euch da was vormacht, ich möchte Euch nicht Eure Illusionen nehmen.


Hallo Siegbert,

trotz Deiner Chemo 8/2004 stieg Dein PSA (Abbruch wegen steigendem PSA und ossärer Filiae). Damals warst Du noch anderer Meinung über Chemo. Zometa nimmst Du länger als ich. Dein Knochen-AP 9,5 (Referenzwert <20) ist nicht schlecht, meiner am 26.04.06 war 6,4, nur unter Zometa, also keine Osteoblasten-Aktivitäten mit sicherlich umfangreicheren und älteren Knochenmetastasen. Daher meine Meinung, dass die Chemo, wenn überhaupt, nur einen geringen Anteil an der Aktivitätsminderung hat.

----------


## Siegbert

Hallo Michael,

meine Knochenmetastasen haben vor der Chemo mit Taxotere ziemliche Schmerzen verursacht, obwohl Zometa (alle 4 Wochen) zur regelmäßigen Therapie gehörte und auch noch heute gehört.

Tramadol ist ja ein ziemlicher Hammer aus der Gruppe der Opioide. 
Ein zurückliegender Anwendungsversuch nach Verschreibung durch den Hausarzt hat mich in eine Art Dämmerzustand versetzt. Vielleicht lag das ja auch an Wechselwirkungen mit anderen Medikamenten ?
Meine Onkologin riet mir dann zu Voltaren Resinat in Kombination mit Palldon retard 4 mg oder 8 mg (auch ein Hammer). Die Kombination half auch bei starken Kn.-Schmerzen recht gut, konnte aber nach Beginn mit der Taxotere-Therapie abgesetzt werden. 

Habe heute manchmal in der Taxotere-Pause geringfügige Schmerzen in den Rippen, die ich bereits  recht gut mit Voltaren Dolo 12,5 mg (Diclofenac-Kalium) in den Griff bekomme. 
Meine letzte TaxotereInfusion (18. Infusion, erhofftes Ende des 6. Zyklus meiner zweiten Taxotere- Runde) musste ich wegen schlechter Blutwerte (Leukozyten und Neutrophilen) verschieben. 
Hatte heute ein leichtes Ziehen in den Rippen, dass nach einer Voltaren 12,5 mg-Kapsel verschwand.

Hallo HansiB,

Habe Anfang 2004 eine Chemo mit 5FU bekommen, die wirkungslos war. Danach habe ich einen Versuch mit Nizoral (Ketokonazol) und Hydrocortison unternommen, mit durchaus gutem Erfolg für ca. 8-9 Monate. Dann stiegen die Tumormarker leider wieder an und es wurden auch Knochenmetastasen festgestellt. 
Erst die Taxotere-Chemo (ab Januar 2006) hat zu einem Rückgang der Stoffwechselintensität in den Knochen geführt.
Meine Onkologin hat eine Menge "Vergleichsfälle" und bestätigte, dass Taxotere nicht in allen Fällen so gut auf Knochenmetastasen wirkt. Jeder Mensch reagiert halt anders auf das Gift.
Ich bin über die günstige Wirkung auf mein Skelett nicht unfroh. Was denn sonst, außer vielleicht wieder Nizoral für ein paar Monate?

Grüße und alles Gute


Siegbert

----------


## WinfriedW

Im Unterschied zu Michael und Siegbert bin ich mit und ohne Taxotere schmerzfrei und ich wünsche mir, dass es lange so bleibt. Vor diesem Hintergrund sagt der Erlanger Onkologe Dr. med. E. zu mir: *Wir behandeln Patienten und kein Papier*.

Tatsächlich ist es so, dass wir einen Laborwert therapieren.

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

Ich habe die Ausgangsfrage dieses Threads auch den Ulmer Experten gestellt. Das war die Frage, ob ich aufgrund der Tatsache, dass meine Knochenmetastasen kein Cholin anreichern, davon ausgehen kann , dass diese ruhen. Weiterhin fragte ich, ob ich nach diesem Ergebnis davon ausgehen könne, dass, würde ich heute ein Skelettszintigramm anfertigen lassen, dieses ebenfalls negativ wäre. Ich habe etwas verspätet mit der heutigen Post eine Antwort erhalten:


> Sehr geehrter Herr ...,
> 
> herzlichen Dank für Ihre e-mail vom 10.12.2006. Endlich finde ich die Gelegenheit, Ihre vielen Fragen zu beantworten.
> 
> Dass Ihre Knochenmetastasen kein Cholin anreichern, ist nicht ungewöhnlich, im Gegenteil, bei sklerotischen Metastasen ist es häufig der Fall, dass sie kein Cholin anreichern. Die Cholin PET/CT ist sensitiver als das Skelettszintigramm, so dass eine Aussage über das Ergebnis eines Knochenszinti-gramms so nicht gemacht werden kann. Eine Aussage über die Aktivität ist bei fehlender Cholin-Speicherung aus der Bildgebung alleine nicht möglich.
> 
> Wir verfügen in unserer Abteilung über gute Geräte, die jedoch nicht sensibler sind als die unserer Kollegen. Aufgrund unserer Erfahrung mit der Cholin PET/CT seit 2002, in der wir das PET und die CT gemeinsam auswerten können, haben wir einen gewissen Vorteil gegenüber den Untersuchungs-modalitäten alleine.
> 
> Wir haben Ihnen bei Ihren Fragen hoffentlich weitergeholfen.
> ...


Wie Ärzte so sind, mit der Antwort stellen sich neue Fragen:_ Die Cholin PET/CT ist sensitiver als das Skelettszintigramm, ...._ Liege ich denn richtig, wenn ich sensitiv mit sensibel übersetze? Dann würde ich daraus lesen, dass, wenn die Knochenmetastasen kein Cholin anreichern, das weniger sensible Skelettszinti-gramm erst recht negativ wäre. Oder?

Andererseits schreiben sie: _... so dass eine Aussage über das Ergebnis eines Knochenszintigramms so nicht gemacht werden kann._

Ist das nun ein Widerspruch? Wären von einem Skelettszintigramm weitergehende Erkenntnisse zu erwarten?

_Eine Aussage über die Aktivität ist bei fehlender Cholin-Speicherung aus der Bildgebung alleine nicht möglich._ Welche weitergehenden Untersuchungen wären zweckmäßig, um eine solche Aussage machen zu können?

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Dein Knochen-AP 9,5 (Referenzwert <20) ist nicht schlecht, meiner am 26.04.06 war 6,4, nur unter Zometa, also keine Osteoblasten-Aktivitäten ...


Meine Ostase im Serum ist < 2,0µg/l. Da könnte man glauben, dass meine Knochenmetastasen ruhen. Nur habe ich, obwohl ich diese Frage immer wieder stelle, bisher keinen Arzt gefunden, der mir dies bestätigt. Bei der Beantwortung dieser Frage eiern die Ärzte alle herum. Spannend ist in diesem Zusammenhang, dass Reske Knochenmetastasen gesehen haben will, die ich bisher nicht kannte und das trotz sehr niedriger Ostase.

WW

----------


## PeterP

Hallo Winfried und Mitstreiter,
zum Thema Chemo, Knochenmetastasen und "Durchblutung" der Knochen. Ich glaube, einmal gelesen zu haben, daß sich Metastasen nur bilden können, wenn sich Krebszellen irgendwo festsetzen und es ihnen gelingt, Blutgefäse anzulocken. Nur durch die Blutversorgung gelingt es den Zellen, zu überleben und zu wachsen.
Wenn da jemand behauptet, das die Chemopräparate die Knochenmetastasen nicht erreichen, weil es dort keine Blutversorgung gäbe, redet er nach meinem logischen Verständnis Unsinn - egal welchen Titel er vor seinem Namen hat. 
Welche Wirkung die Präparate beim einzeln zeigen, steht natürlich wieder auf einem anderen Blatt. Die ist wohl so vielschichtig wie unsere Krankheit selbst.
Euch allen auch von mir ein erfolgreiches gutes neues Jahr, vor auch Winfried einen guten Therapieerfolg in seinem neuen Zyklus
PeterP

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,
die Zometaeinnahme mag für das Ruhen der Knochenmetastasen und der niedrige Knochen AP-Wert bei Dir und sicher auch mir eine große Rolle spielen, wahrscheinlich auch die Masse der Metastasen stelle ich mir als Laie vor. Ich kann ja mal bei meinen Laborärzten nachfragen. Ein anderer Knochenmarker die Alkalische Ph (Osteoblastenaktivität - Ref. 40 - 130 U/l) war bei meinem Knochenstaging im Januar 2005 bei 338 (Grund evtl. der Stagingstress)  war ohne Stress 182, dann 77 und pendelt seit Zometa zwischen 60 und jetzt 47. Auch andere Werte wie beta-Cross Laps (Knochenabbau) NTX ? sind im unteren Bereich. Auch der niedrige PSA, keine Knochenschmerzen, auch das letzte Skelettzitigramm zeigte "weitgehend Befund konstant" im März 2006 sind für mich eindeutige Hinweise auf ruhende Metastasen. Wie gesagt ohne Chemo und sonstige Gifte. Mein bester privater Marker sind Schmerzen im linken Fuß bei Aktivität der Knochenmetastasen, die sind seit Ende 2004 nicht mehr vorhanden. 

Hallo PeterP,
ob unser logisches Verständnis da ausreicht ist fraglich. Ein Chemo Arzt ist in diesem Fall für mich kompetenter als wir Laien mit unseren bescheidenen Erfahrungen. Wer traut sich mal ohne Zometa nur die Chemo zu testen um zu sehen was die Metastasen machen, wenn die Wirkung so groß ist? 

Warum hast du deine Chemo begonnen, wegen GS 8 und den neuroendokrinen Strukturen? Das systemische konnte man doch schon seit 11/2005 vermuten oder wegen der primären Androgenresistenz die dir bescheinigt wurde? Welche Therapieänderungen haben die sonstigen Nachuntersuchungen bei Prof. Bonkhof gebrachtd, Winfried hat ja auch schon öfters danach gefragt.
Alles Gute Euch bei Euren Therapien

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Mein bester privater Marker sind Schmerzen im linken Fuß bei Aktivität der Knochenmetastasen, ...


Der Marker geht mir natürlich ab.




> ... Ein Chemo Arzt ist in diesem Fall für mich kompetenter als wir Laien mit unseren bescheidenen Erfahrungen. Wer traut sich mal ohne Zometa nur die Chemo zu testen um zu sehen was die Metastasen machen, wenn die Wirkung so groß ist?


*Dr. Hennesser* ist ein Experte, Frau *Prof. Dr. med. Elke Jäger* vermutlich keine schlechtere Expertin. Wem willst du nun glauben.

Fakt ist, dass es Männer gibt, die unter Therapie mit Zometa einen im Skelettszintigramm darstellbaren Progress ihrer Knochenmetastasen erleben. In vielen Fällen gelingt es mit Taxotere diesen Progress zumindest zeitlich befristet zu stoppen. Leider ist aber auch Taxotere kein Wundermittel und nicht die Lösung aller Probleme. Es funktioniert in der Regel eben nur zeitlich befristet. Das ist die Drohung!

Noch mal zum Erlanger Onkologen, der kein Papier behandelt und nach weiterer vierwöchiger Beobachtungszeit und fortschreitendem PSA-Anstieg einen erneuten hormonellen Beeinflussungsversuch anrät: Ohne Taxotere wäre ich heute vermutlich bei PSA = 50ng/ml. Unternähmen wir jetzt einen wie auch immer gearteten hormo-nellen Beeinflussungsversuch und scheiterte dieser, dann wäre ich in drei Wochen bei PSA = 100ng/ml. Ich glaube, der Mann spielt mit meinem Leben!

Wenns nach mir gegangen wäre, hätten wir viel früher mit Taxotere begonnen, von mir aus auch direkt nach der OP, wie es Urologe fs geraten hatte. Dazu braucht man einen Arzt. Meine Ärzte wollten nicht. Frau Prof. Jäger wollte bei PSA ca. 10ng/ml einen erneuten hormonellen Beeinflussungsversuch mit Flutamid unter-nehmen, der leider versagte. Nun ist sie der Meinung, dass sich durch das vierwöchige Zuwarten und die Verdoppelung meines PSA-Wertes in diesem Zeitraum, meine Prognose nicht verschlechtert hat. Ihr Wort in Gottes Ohr! Einen PSA-Wert von 10ng/ml muss ich mir erst mal wieder erarbeiten.

WW

----------


## wowinke

hallo Peter,

Zitat,
 Nur durch die Blutversorgung gelingt es den Zellen, zu überleben und zu wachsen.
Wenn da jemand behauptet, das die Chemopräparate die Knochenmetastasen nicht erreichen, weil es dort keine Blutversorgung gäbe, redet er nach meinem logischen Verständnis Unsinn 

Nach meiner Auffassung erfolgt der Stofftransport und damit die Versorgung der Zellen in den Kochen durch Diffusion die Geschwindingkeit des Vorgangs und die sich einstellende Konzentration in den Zellen ist abhängig vom Stoffdurchgangskoeffizeinten und dem Konzentrationsgefälle. Es ist damit nicht die Frage onb die Chemopräperate dort an kommen sonder ab die erforderlich Konzentration erreicht wird.   

Ich gehe davon aus, dass bei Zellverbänden die sich durch Angiogines an den Blutktreislauf angeschlossen haben, der Stoffttransport deutlich schneller abläuft und und ein deutlich höher Gleichgewichtskonzentration in den Zellen erreicht wird.  

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## WinfriedW

*Hierzu: Leitlinien der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Orthopädie und Orthopädische Chirurgie und des Berufsverbandes der Ärzte für Orthopädie (BVO)*

*Knochenmetastasen*




> Indikation zur konservativen Therapie bei fehlender Operationsindikation (s.u.). Therapiemöglichkeiten:
> 
> - Lokale Radiatio 
> *- Systemische Chemotherapie* 
> - Hormontherapie 
> - Ggf. Embolisation von Tumorgefäßen 
> - Prinzipiell: Interdisziplinäre Therapieplanung!


WW

----------


## WinfriedW

Ähm  :Stirnrunzeln: 




> ...Nach meiner Auffassung erfolgt der Stofftransport und damit die Versorgung der Zellen in den Kochen durch Diffusion ...


*Hierzu: knochenstark.de*




> *Was passiert im Knochen eines Tumorpatienten?*
> 
> Die entarteten Zellen eines Tumors können sich lösen, über die Blut- oder Lymphgefäße im Körper verteilen und in andere Gewebe einwandern. Dort setzen sie sich fest, wachsen und bilden so Metastasen. Die Knochen, besonders *die gut durchblutete Knochenmarksräume*, bieten ideale Wachstumsbedingungen für die Krebszellen. Knochenmetastasen können zu erheblichen Komplikationen führen.


WW

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Winfried,
Danke für die Info . 

wenn das so ist und die Metastesen dort sitzen (gut durchblutete Kochensäume) dann sollte es keinen Grund geben weshalb,
dort nicht auch die Substanzen in ausreichender Konzentration hinkommen sollten. 

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## WinfriedW

> ...wenn das so ist und die Metastasen dort sitzen (gut durchblutete Kochensäume) dann sollte es keinen Grund geben weshalb, dort nicht auch die Substanzen in ausreichender Konzentration hinkommen sollten.


Nicht Kochensäume sondern Knochen*mark*s*r*äume! Meine Knochen sind ungesäumt. Es ist überraschend aber wahr, das Knochenmark ist gut durchblutet. Nicht nur das, es beinhaltet sogar das blutbildende System. Genau dort sitzen auch die Metastasen.

Knochenmetastasen sind Fernabsiedelungen eines malignen Primärtumors in einem Knochen. Sie entstehen als Folge hämatogener Tumorzellaussaat. Die Veränderungen des betroffenen Knochens sind Folge der Fähigkeit von Tumorzellen, ortsständige Osteoklasten (osteolytische Metastasen) oder Osteoblasten (osteoblastische Metastasen) zu aktivieren, die ihrerseits Knochensubstanz entweder auflösen oder neu bilden. Die Tumorzellen selbst sind mit wenigen Ausnahmen nicht in der Lage, Knochen zu zerstören oder neu zu bilden.

Zometa greift in den Knochenstoffwechsel ein. Es hemmt die Reifung, Funktion und Rekrutierung von Osteoklasten sowie die Produktion Knochen abbauender Zytokine und Wachstumsfaktoren. 

Im Gegensatz dazu greift Taxotere sich teilende Tumorzellen und nicht nur diese direkt an. Es greift u. A. auch die sich häufig teilenden Zellen des blutbildenden Systems im Knochenmark an, weshalb Patienten unter Chemotherapie regelmäßig unter mehr oder weniger ausgeprägter Blutarmut leiden.

WW

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Winfried,
Danke, den Fehler Knoch "marks" räume hatte ich auch entdeckt aber zu spät, war schon abgeschickt.

Deine Ausführungen finde ich zum Verständnis der Dinge hervorragend. Ich lerne immer gern dazu. Danke.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## LudwigS

> Im Gegensatz dazu greift Taxotere sich teilende Tumorzellen und nicht nur diese direkt an. Es greift u. A. auch die sich häufig teilenden Zellen des blutbildenden Systems im Knochenmark an, weshalb Patienten unter Chemotherapie regelmäßig unter mehr oder weniger ausgeprägter Blutarmut leiden.
>  WW


Auch dagegen ist schon ein Kraut gewachsen.

http://www.roche.com/de/home/diseases/dis_anae.htm

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## WernerS

Hallo Michael und Winfried, aber auch an alle anderen:

Ende der Chemo am 19.10.06

PSA am 31.10.06: 0,11
PSA am 02.01.07: 0,07
Nächste Messung am 15.02.07

Ausgangsbasis Mitte 2006:

PSA 4,43
3 Lymphknoten- und 2 Knochenmetastasen
Weitere Angaben stehen im Profil

Macht doch Hoffnung !!!!?

Gruß
Werner

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Werner

das siht doch recht gut aus, Gratulation, wir sehen uns?

Hallo Winfried

da kannst du direkt fragen, die OP war nicht so toll, trotz Spezialist!

----------


## PeterP

Hallo Hansi, Wilfried und Mitstreiter,
immer wieder wurde jetzt die Frage nach dem Nutzen der Bonkhoff´schen Untersuchungen für die Therapieentscheidung gestellt: Für die Grundsatzentscheidung, ob für eine ADT noch eine günstige Prognose besteht oder nicht, sind sie z.B. sehr wichtig. Ein hoher Gleason- oder PSA-Wert besagt lediglich, daß die Möglichkeit einer frühen Hormonresistenz besteht, aber nicht, das sie schon besteht. Mir konnte kein anderer vorher genau sagen, ob mein üngenügender PSA-Abfall nicht durch adrenales Testosteron hervorgerufen wurde. Mein DHEAS war z.B total überhöht.
Ebenso kann Bonkhoff klare Aussagen über das Rezidivrisiko treffen, während man mit dem normalen Grading und Gleason lediglich eine tabellarische Wahrscheinlichkeit ermitteln kann. 
Ich hatte einen CGA-Wert von über 300 erreicht, was von meinen Ärzten damals als unspezifisch abgetan wurde. Nur durch Bonkhoff erfuhr ich, daß tatsächlich neuroendokrine Zellen in einer Probe waren. Worauf ich also in Zukunft auch mein Augenmerk richten muß, ist damit klar. 
Die genauere Kenntnis um die Beschaffenheit des PCA´s erleichtert z.B. auch die Entscheidung, ob noch eine secondline Hormontherapie in Erwägung gezogen werden kann. Diese Frage hatte mich auch gequält. Ich habe mich dann aufgrund der Diagnose von Prof. Bonkhoff zu der agressiveren Chemo entschlossen.
Ebenso hat sie auch für die spätere Entscheidung zur Radatio beigetragen. Allerdings nur unter dem Aspekt, daß zuerst eine systemische Bekämpfung durchgeführt wurde.
PeterP

----------


## WinfriedW

> Ende der Chemo am 19.10.06
> 
> PSA am 31.10.06: 0,11
> PSA am 02.01.07: 0,07
> Nächste Messung am 15.02.07
> 
> Ausgangsbasis Mitte 2006:
> 
> PSA 4,43
> ...


Ja, macht Hoffnung! Was tust du, um einem Wiederanstieg vorzubeugen?

Was bringt die Umstellung von Trenantone auf Elligard 22,5 mg?

WW

----------


## WernerS

> Ja, macht Hoffnung! Was tust du, um einem Wiederanstieg vorzubeugen?
> 
> Was bringt die Umstellung von Trenantone auf Elligard 22,5 mg?
> 
> WW


Hallo Winfried,

ich sollte nach der Messung des PSA-Wertes am 02.01.07 mit einer Erhaltungstherapie mit dem Wirkstoff Cyclophosphamide (bspw. Endoxan) beginnen. Aufgrund des nicht erwarteten guten Wertes wurde diese Maßnahme vorerst bis zur erneuten Messung am 15.02.07 verschoben.
Die anfängliche Tagesdosis des oral eingenommenen Mittels soll 50 mg/Tag betragen. 

Elligard ist nach Meinung des Urologen doppelt so wirksam. Außerdem soll es billiger sein. Im Forum wurde meines Wissens nach schon darüber berichtet. 

Gruß Werner

----------


## WernerS

Ich habe noch eine Ergänzung zu meinem vorstehenden Beitrag:

Unter "Forumextrakt" ---->"Medikamente" wird in der Beschreibung von Eligard auf den Unterschied zu Trenantone hingewiesen.

Gruß Werner

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Unter "Forumextrakt" ---->"Medikamente" wird in der Beschreibung von Eligard auf den Unterschied zu Trenantone hingewiesen. ...


Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann war es in deinem Falle offenbar nicht so, dass Trenantone nicht oder nicht ausreichend wirkte. Oder war dein Testosteron zu hoch?

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

bei mir hat der Wechsel von Trenantone zu Eligard im Dez. 05, zumindest beim PSA keine Vorteile gebracht. Erst das Absetzen von 150 Casodex im Februar 06 und trotz der Verdoppelung von Proscar zum starken PSA Abfall bis im Nov. geführt. T bei 0,36 dann 0,26, LH kleiner 0,1 DHT momentan 19. Auch der Wechsel auf Flutamid nach einigen Monaten brachte keinen Nachteil. Ich werde wenn PSA weitersteigt evtl. Flutamid absetzen (Versuch). Montag ist wieder Zometatag mit Messungen wenn der Onko gnädig ist. PSA wird leicht steigen vermute ich, Fuß kribbelt etwas stärker.

----------


## WernerS

> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann war es in deinem Falle offenbar nicht so, dass Trenantone nicht oder nicht ausreichend wirkte. Oder war dein Testosteron zu hoch?
> 
> WW


Ich teile deine Auffassung. Der zuletzt gemessene Wert war am 13.07.06 <0,1 ng/ml. Den Abschlussbericht nach der Chemo habe ich mir nochmals durchgelesen und folgenden Satz gefunden, der in unsere Diskussion passt:

"Bei weitgehend rückläufigem PSA-Wert ist deshalb zunächst eine Therapiepause vertretbar." 

Nach meiner Auslegung würde das bedeuten, daß bei ungünstiger PSA-Entwicklung eine weitere Chemo, ob niedrig- oder hochdosiert, möglich ist.

Gruß Werner

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Wener,

Therapiepause ist sicher kein Fehler, vor lauter Therapien kann man manchmal die PSA Entwicklung gar nicht beurteilen. Bei dieser Entwicklung sollte man auch die sonstige Einnahme von Medikamenten berücksichtigen.

Gruß Hans

----------


## Siegbert

Hallo Werner,
mein hauptsächliches Nebenwirkungsproblem in Verbindung mit Trenantone ( 7 Jahre lang gespritzt) war/ist die Muskelschwäche und eine leichte Atemnot (u.U. auch auf Taxotere-Chemo zurückzuführen).

Habe Trenantone vor 4 Wochen ganz abgesetzt, unter enger Beobachtung der Testesteronewerte.

Während im Trenantone-Beipackzettel auf die Muskelschwäche als Nebenwirkung hingewiesen wird, steht dazu im Eligard-Beipackzettel meines Wisses nichts, so dass dann Eligard für mich u.U. auch eine Alternative zum völligen Absetzen des LHRG-Analgons wäre. So ganz wohl ist mir dabei nicht.
Hast Du dazu eine Erfahrung bezüglich Eligard?
Ich vermute allerdings, dass auch Eligard mit der Nebenwirkung Muskelschwäche bei langfristiger Anwendung verbunden ist, da ja wohl die Testesteron-Reduzierung die eigentliche Ursache ist - oder?

Grüße

Siegbert

----------


## JürgenS

> ......
>  Elligard ist nach Meinung des Urologen doppelt so wirksam. Außerdem soll es billiger sein. Im Forum wurde meines Wissens nach schon darüber berichtet. 
> 
> Gruß Werner


Hallo Werner,

da Eligard doppelt soviel Leuprorelin Acetat enthält wie Enan/Trenantone könnte man meinen, dass es auch doppelt so wirksam ist (Lupron in den USA enthält auch doppelt so viel). Ich habe meinen Urologen diesbezüglich gefragt. Er meinte, dass die Wirksamkeit gleich wäre, es sei alles genau ausgetestet. Lediglich die Freisetzung ist unterschiedlich. Bei Trenantone sind es winzige Kügelchen die unter die Haut gespritzt werden, bei Eligard eine ölige Substanz. Vielleicht ist die Abgabe aus dem Depot bei Trenantone konstanter. Es muss ja einen Grund geben, warum Trenantone so viel verwendet wird. In meiner Urologenpraxis bekommen etwa 70-80% der Patienten Enan/Trenantone. Sind die Urologen nun Gewohnheitstiere, ist Enan/Trenantone besser, oder bekommen sie  vielleicht kleine Geschenke von den Japanern? 
Wenn allerdings Eligard wirklich doppelt so wirksam ist, wollen die Urologen dann vielleicht nur noch einen der besagten Pfeile im Köcher haben, den sie uns dann irgendwann stolz präsentieren können?
Wenn man dann einen Medikamentenwechsel vornimmt, wäre es vielleicht sinnvoll, einen anderen Wirkstoff als Leuprorelin Acetat zu wählen, z.B. Goserelin.
Ich höre immer wieder, dass Eligard doppelt so wirksam sein soll wie Enan/Trenantone. Aber Beweise habe ich noch keine gesehen.
Ich glaube, dass doppelte Menge nicht immer auch doppelte Wirkung bedeutet.
Eligard ist etwas billiger als Enan/Trenantone, das stimmt. Hoffentlich dankt es Dir Deine Krankenkasse.

Gruss
Jürgen

----------


## WernerS

Hallo Hans, Jürgen und Siegbert,

ich habe keine langjährige Erfahrung mit diesen Mitteln. Trenantone bekam im Febr. 2005 zum ersten mal, Eligard bekomme ich am 25.01.07 zum zweiten mal. Vorstellbar ist ein Zusammenhang zwischen Testosteronentzug und Muskelschwäche bei langer Anwendung schon.

Nachdem sich die Umsetzung der Behandlungsvorschläge meines Urologen 
bisher als vorteilhaft für mich erwiesen haben, konnte ich ihm schlecht bei dem Vorschlag widersprechen, das Medikament zu wechseln. So ganz logisch erschien es mir bei meinem T-Wert (<0,1 ng/ml) allerdings nicht.

Mein Hinweis auf die im Abschlußbericht genannte "Therapiepause" sollte in die Rubrik "macht Mut" eingeordnet werden. 

Mir liegt eine englischsprachige Studie aus dem Jahr 2004 über den Einsatz von niedrig dosiertem Cyclophosphamide bei hormonrefraktärem PC vor. Weiterschicken kann ich sie aber nur, wenn ich die e-Mail-Adresse habe.
Bei Privatnachricht habe ich keine Möglichkeit gefunden, einen Anhang mitzuschicken.

Gruß Werner

----------


## Berntt

Meinst Du folgende Studie ? Gruss Berntt
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/q...&dopt=Abstract

----------


## WernerS

Hallo Berntt,

sie ist es. Vielen Dank für Deine Aufmerksamkeit.

Gruß Werner

----------


## WinfriedW

> "Bei weitgehend rückläufigem PSA-Wert ist deshalb zunächst eine Therapiepause vertretbar."


Was heißt in diesem Zusammenhang Therapiepause? Heißt das auch LHRH-Analogon (Elligard) absetzen?

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

> Habe Trenantone vor 4 Wochen ganz abgesetzt, unter enger Beobachtung der Testesteronewerte.


Taxotere hast du auch beendet. Welche Medikamente nimmst du z. Zt., um den PSA-Wert unter Kontrolle zu halten?

Du nimmst tägl. 2mg Triamcinolon (Delphicort). Was bringt das in Bezug auch deine Muskelbeschwerden? Sie wird sich dadurch wohl kaum verbessern - oder? Hast du Muskelschmerzen? In Bezug auf den Prostatakrebs hat Triamcinolon vermutlich keine therapeutische Wirkung? Was nimmst du noch?

Es wird vermutlich monatelang dauern, bis dein Testosteron ansteigt, wenn überhaupt. Äußerst spannend ist, ob dein PSA dann im gleichen Maße steigt. Möglicherweise steigt aber dein PSA völlig unabhängig vom Testosteron. Die Frage, ob der Testosteronentzug in einer hormonrefraktären Situation überhaupt noch etwas bringt, finde ich äußerst spannend. Wenn nicht, dann könnte und sollte ich es auch sein lassen. Vielleicht haben andere  Forumsteilnehmer diesbezüglich Erfahrung?




> Während im Trenantone-Beipackzettel auf die Muskelschwäche als Nebenwirkung hingewiesen wird, steht dazu im Eligard-Beipackzettel meines Wisses nichts, so dass dann Eligard für mich u.U. auch eine Alternative zum völligen Absetzen des LHRG-Analgons wäre. So ganz wohl ist mir dabei nicht. 
> Hast Du dazu eine Erfahrung bezüglich Eligard?
> Ich vermute allerdings, dass auch Eligard mit der Nebenwirkung Muskelschwäche bei langfristiger Anwendung verbunden ist, da ja wohl die Testesteron-Reduzierung die eigentliche Ursache ist - oder?


Ich denke auch, das eigentliche Problem ist der Testosteronmangel. In sofern bringt der Umstieg auf Eligard vermutlich nichts. Wir machen so eine Art Antidoping. Nicht umsonst spritzen sich die Rennradprofis Testosteron. Vermutlich ist auch dein Hämoglobin-Wert und damit der Sauerstofftransport im Blut nach Chemo nicht optimal.

WW

----------


## WernerS

> Was heißt in diesem Zusammenhang Therapiepause? Heißt das auch LHRH-Analogon (Elligard) absetzen?


Nein, am 25.01.07 bin ich mit Eligard wieder dran. Die Medikamente Thalidomide, Proscar und Celebrex nehme ich auch weiter ein.

Werner

----------


## WinfriedW

> Nein, am 25.01.07 bin ich mit Eligard wieder dran. Die Medikamente Thalidomide, Proscar und Celebrex nehme ich auch weiter ein.


Thalidomide und Celebrex hast du auch schon parallel zur Chemo genommen? Oder jetzt erst danach?

WW

----------


## WernerS

> Thalidomide und Celebrex hast du auch schon parallel zur Chemo genommen? Oder jetzt erst danach?


Beginn der Chemo: 13.07.06
Celebrex 1-0-1: 17.07.06
Thalidomide 0-0-1: 07.08.06

Ich habe gleich die Einnahmeempfehlungen des Arztes dazugeschrieben.

Gruß Werner

----------


## HansiB

Hallo,

das ist genau das was ich andeuten will, bei den zusätzlichen Therapien, ist es meiner Meinung nach nicht möglich, den schönen PSA-Abfall zuzuordnen.

Bei mir ist der PSA in einem Monat ohne Chemo, allerdings noch mit allem drin, von 3,71 auf 1,08 gefallen. Prozentual noch viel höher, in etwas mehr als 3 Monaten von 4,91 auf 0,6. Ich kann die Reduzierung nicht zuordnen, es wurde Casodex abgesetzt, Celebrex genommem nach 2 Monaten ohne, Flutamid genommen. Leider gab es nie eine Bewertung. Ich möchte nicht unken und pessimistisch erscheinen, aber alle Therapien die miteinander gemacht werden, sollten berücksichtigt werden. 

Leider rede ich oft nur an eine Wand (man gewöhnt sich dran), es sind nur zerstörende Therapien gefragt, aber das ist evtl. besser als mit den Therapien vieler, an die Wand zu fahren. Das Leben ist wirklich voller Widersprüche.

----------


## Siegbert

Hallo WW und Mitkämpfer,

es bleibt spannend. 
Weil meine Neutrophilen am 4.01. in den Keller gerutscht waren (0,93 /nl), musste ich die geplante letzte Taxotere-Chemo (6. Zyklus) auf den 11.01.07 verschieben. 
Die Tumormarker werden erst am 18.01. ermittelt und dann wird darüber nachgedacht, was für einen weiterhin möglichst niedrigen PSA-Wert getan werden kann.
Sollte der 6. Taxotere-Zyklus zu einer weiteren deutlichen Reduzierung des PSA-Wertes geführt haben, wird auch ein 7. Zyklus mit 3 weiteren Infusionen erwogen.
Da ich Trenantone wegen der Muskelschwächeprobleme vor gut 4 Wochen abgesetzt habe, wird es ansonsten wirklich spannend. Ob das Absetzen des GNRH-Analoga mit dem Ziel der Testesteronanhebung praktikabel und sinnvoll ist (wieviel anheben ? welche Auswirkungen hat das auf die sicherlich überwiegend hormonfrektären Krebszellen ?), ist noch offen.

Ist ein Antiandrogen (z.B. Androcur) u.U. als Ersatz des GNRH-Analoga hilfreich? Oder ist nach der Chemo nun doch Ketokonazol mit Triamcinolon an der Reihe, was aber wiederum zu einer Testosteronreduzierung führen würde und damit zu einer Verschlechterung der Muskelschwäche. 
Proskar und Avodart nehme ich täglich weiterhin. Wie lange stabilisieren die beiden den PSA-Wert?

Delphicort hilft z.Z. durchaus etwas gegen die Muskelschwäche und Kurzatmigkeit. Mindestens 4 mg müssen es aber täglich sein, besser 6 mg.

*WW* Du hast richtig vermutet. Der Hämoglobin-Wert ist mit 10,8 g/dl recht niedrig. Ich versuche es seit gestern wieder mit ERYPO FS 40.000 I.E./ml (sprich EPO). Beunruhigend ist allerdings, dass Erythropoetine gem. Beipackzettel Tumorwachstum-Potential haben. Das muss ich am kommenden Donnerstag mit der verschreibenden Ärztin besprechen.
Wie gesagt, ein spannendes Frühjahr und trotz guter ärztlicher Betreuung Fragen, Fragen und Fragen.

*HansiB:* ohne Chemo und Kampfmittel mit Negativwirkungen wäre mir auch lieber, aber das klappt bei mir leider nicht mehr.

Grüße

Siegbert

----------


## WinfriedW

> Leider rede ich oft nur an eine Wand (man gewöhnt sich dran), es sind nur zerstörende Therapien gefragt, aber das ist evtl. besser als mit den Therapien vieler, an die Wand zu fahren. Das Leben ist wirklich voller Widersprüche.


Nein, HansiB, du redest nicht an die Wand. Ich denke durchaus über Celebrex nach, auch über Thalidomide, neuerdings nehme ich sogar Fischöl (igitt). Mein wichtigster Marker ist PSA und PSAVZ. Casodex und Flutamid tut leider nicht (mehr).

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

> Beginn der Chemo: 13.07.06
> Celebrex 1-0-1: 17.07.06
> Thalidomide 0-0-1: 07.08.06


Welche Auswirkung hatte Bonkhoffs Zweitgutachten auf diese Empfehlung? Oder ist es so, wie ich vermute, man probiert halt mal ob's wirkt?

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

Hallo Siegbert,

du nimmst gleichzeitig Proscar und Avodart. Ist das sinnvoll? Hast du es mit den Frankfurter Ärzten abgesprochen? Oder nimmst du es eigenmächtig?

Hast du denn mal mit den Frankfurter Ärzten über solche Dinge wie Cytoxan, Thalidomide, Celebrex etc. gesprochen? Und, was sagen die dazu?

WW

----------


## Siegbert

Hallo WW,

Die Einnahme von Proskar und Avodart ist auf eine schon etwas länger zurückliegende Auskunft von Christian Ligensa hier im Forum zurück zu führen.
Hast Du Bedenken gegen die Einnahme beider Medikamente?

Über Cytoxan etc. hatte ich noch kein Gespräch in Frankfurt, aber ich werde es am Donnerstag versuchen.

Siegbert

----------


## Siegbert

Hallo WW,  
habe den Beitrag von Cligensa gefunden und nachfolgend kopiert"  *"Siegbert fragte am 24.4.2006:* aufgrund einiger Hinweise im Forum bin ich vor ca. vier Wochen von Proscar auf Avodart umgestiegen. Es gibt Betroffene, die darüber berichten, dass sie täglich sowohl Proscar als auch Avodart einnehmen. Gibt es nachvollziehbare Gründe für die Einnahme beider Medikamente? Haben sich dadurch Vorteile ergeben? Sind auch Nachteile denkbar? *Christian L antwortete einen Tag später:* nach den Erfahrungen von Dr. Leibowitz gibt es immer noch keine eindeutige Aussage zum optimalen Effekt bezüglich Proscar allein, Avodart allein oder beider Medikamente zusammen. Er hat alle drei Gruppen bei seinen Patienten. Einen positiven Effekt bei Proscar und Avodart zusammen kann er nicht ausschließen. Hier die Übersetzung einer Studienauswertung zu diesem Thema. _Übersetzung_ *Effekt des dualen 5alpha-Reduktase Hemmers Dutasterid auf Marker der Tumor-Regression beim Prostatakrebs* Andriole GL, Humphrey P, Ray P, Gleave ME, Trachtenberg J, Thomas LN, Lazier CB, Rittmaster RS.
Division of Urologic Surgery, Washington University School of Medicine, 660 S. Euclid, St. Louis, MO 63110, USA. andrioleg@msnotes.wustl.edu support@msnotes.wustl.edu *Zweck:* Testosteron wird in der Prostata in Dihydrotestosteron (DHT) umgesetzt, und zwar durch die Enzyme 5alpha-Reductase (5alphaR) der Typen 1 and 2 (5alphaR1 and 5alphaR2). Eine Unterdrückung des DHT durch die Verhinderung von 5alphaR könnte bei einer frühen Therapie oder bei der Vermeidung von Prostatakrebsen (PK) sich positiv auswirken. Obwohl 5alphaR2 das vorherrschende Enzym in der Prostata ist, hat sich herausgestellt, dass 5alphaR1 bei einigen PK mit zusätzlicher Wirksamkeit eingreift. Das lässt darauf schließen, dass die zweifache Hemmung des Isoenzyms bei PKBehandlung und vorsorgliche Verhinderung effektiver sein könnte, als allein die Unterdrückung von 5alphaR2. In dieser Kurzzeit-Studie haben wir den Effekt der zweifachen 5alphaR-Hemmer Dutasterid auf Tumor-Regressionsmarker untersucht. *Material und Methoden:* Insgesamt wurden 46 Männer mit einem PK der Klassifikation T1 und T2 per Zufallsauswahl in zwei Gruppen eingeteilt und erhielten entweder 5 mg Placebo oder Dutasterid über 6 bis 10 Wochen vor einer radikalen Prostatektomie. Das entnommene Gewebe wurde analysiert, um den Effekt von Dutasterid auf das Ausmaß intraprostatischer Androgene herauszufinden und Anzeichen von Apoptose (Zelltod) und die Auswirkung auf die Mikrogefäßdichte (MVD) bei bösartigem Gewebe sowie auch das Ausmaß der Rückbildung von gutartigem Gewebe zu bestimmen. *Ergebnisse:* Die Behandlung mit Dutasterid bewirkte bei 97 % eine Verringerung des intraprostatischen DHT und wurde begleitet von einem Trend in Richtung zunehmender Apoptose. Bei Patienten, die 45 Tage oder länger das Medikament eingenommen hatten, wurde ein signifikanter Anstieg der Apoptose und ein Trend in Richtung abfallende Mikrogefäßdichte (MVD) im PK-Gewebe beobachtet. Die Behandlung mit Dutasterid war auch begleitet von einem 18-prozentigen Abfall der mittleren Breite bei den gutartigen Epithelzellen verglichen mit der Placebogruppe (p < 0,0001). *Schlussfolgerung:* In dieser Pilotstudie hatte die Behandlung mit Dutasterid eine fast vollständige Unterdrückung des intraprostatischen DHT, eine erhöhte Apoptose und einen Trend zu einer Verringerung der MVD als Ergebnis. Diese Erkenntnisse weisen darauf hin, dass eine Kurzzeitbehandlung mit Dutasterid eine Regression bei einigen Prostatakrebserkrankungen zur Folge haben kann. PMID: 15310997 [PubMed - in process "

----------


## WernerS

> Welche Auswirkung hatte Bonkhoffs Zweitgutachten auf diese Empfehlung? Oder ist es so, wie ich vermute, man probiert halt mal ob's wirkt?
> WW


Von Prof. Bonkhoff habe ich 2 Gutachten vorliegen:
histopathologisches aus Schnittpräparaten vom 16.08.2005 (steht in meinem Profil) undTumormarkerbestimmung aus Paraffinblöcken vom 21.06.2006 (steht ebenfalls im Profil)Im Komentar des Zweitgutachtens aus 2005 steht (ich zitiere): "Es besteht eine eindeutige R1 Situation........Aufgrund des hohen Tumorvolumens auf der linken Seite, der geringen Differenzierung (Gleason 4+4) und den nachweisbaren Lymphspalteneinbrüchen besteht ein hohes Risiko auf eine systemische Tumorerkrankung. In den entfernten Lymphknoten fanden sich jedoch keine Hinweise auf Mikrometastasen oder disseminierte Tumorzellen. Dennoch wird emfohlen den Lymphknotenstatus mit spezifischen Verfahren (USPIO, Cholin-PET) weiter abzuklären."

Aus meiner Sicht war das Gutachten auch für mich als medizinscher Laie recht aussagefähig. Auf die Empfehlung im letzten Satz habe ich in 2006 reagiert (steht im Profil).

Nun zum 2. Gutachten in 2006. Ich zitiere wieder: "Beurteilung: Das Prostatacarcinom zeigt keine nennenswerte neuroendokrine Differenzierung. Auch Bcl und P53 sind negativ. Aufgrund der beschriebenen Markerkonstellation ergibt sich keine Option auf eine Therapie mit Somatostatinanaloga (Somatostatinrezeptor negativ), Herzeptin (HER2/ neu negativ), Iressa (EGFR nur herdförmig positiv). Es besteht eine Option für eine Therapie mit Orlistat (FAS positiv), COX2-Inhibitoren (COX2 positiv). Es findet sich eine überwiegend starke und homogene Expression des Androgenrezeptors. Der Befund spricht für das Vorliegen eines hypersensitiven Rezeptors. Die hohe Proliferationsaktivität (bis 30 %) ist ein Risikofaktor für eine systemische Tumorerkrankung."

Für FAS habe ich das Medikament Xenical. Ich vertrage es schlecht (Durchfallneigung) und habe es deshalb im Moment nicht auf meinem Einnahmeplan. Wegen COX2 positiv nehme ich Celebrex.

Ich glaube, daß beide Gutachten mir doch einiges gebracht haben.

Gruß Werner

----------


## WernerS

> Hallo,
> 
> das ist genau das was ich andeuten will, bei den zusätzlichen Therapien, ist es meiner Meinung nach nicht möglich, den schönen PSA-Abfall zuzuordnen................
> 
> Leider rede ich oft nur an eine Wand (man gewöhnt sich dran), es sind nur zerstörende Therapien gefragt, aber das ist evtl. besser als mit den Therapien vieler, an die Wand zu fahren. Das Leben ist wirklich voller Widersprüche.


Hallo Hans,

Deine Hinweise halte ich grundsätzlich für richtig. In meiner Situation wirst Du sicher verstehen, dass ich jetzt nicht das Konzept wechseln kann, selbst wenn ich wollte. Was längerfristig geschieht, wird sich ergeben. Im Moment muß ich auf der Giftlinie bleiben. Es gilt: Lieber an die Wand reden als an die selbige zu fahren. Nichts für ungut.

Wir sehen uns noch diese Woche.

Gruß Werner

----------


## WinfriedW

> Hallo WW,
> 
> Die Einnahme von Proskar und Avodart ist auf eine schon etwas länger zurückliegende Auskunft von Christian Ligensa hier im Forum zurück zu führen.
> Hast Du Bedenken gegen die Einnahme beider Medikamente?


Nein ich habe keine Bedenken. Ich bin selbst Anfang September 06 von Proscar auf Avodart umgestiegen. Ob's mir etwas gebracht hat, ist fraglich. Beides zusammen zu nehmen erscheint mir noch fraglicher.

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Werner,

um Gottes Willen, ich spreche allgemein, nicht von deiner Therapieänderung, ich weise nur auf die Problematik der Beurteilung hin. 

Du weißt wie skeptisch ich bei radikalen Therapien für mich selber bin. Bei mir gab es wegen des weiten Fortschritts PK nur die HBund ich habe seitdem viel dazugelernt. Bei anderen mit höherem PSA (muß ja nicht so hoch wie bei mir sein) und auch hohem GS 8 (4+4) oder gar 9 (5+4) ist für mich eine OP ohne weitere Untersuchungen zuvor unverantwortlich .
Du siehst das ja für dich ähnlich. Wobei meiner laienhaften Meinung nach die HB nach OP und Bestrahlung nur bedingt hilft. Dann kommt die obligatorische von manchen immer empfohlene Chemo, oft nach erschreckend kurzer Zeit. Hätte man, ich plaudere mal wieder, wenn man daran glaubt gleich die Chemo geben können. Oder besser gleich die stärkste HB wie es anfänglich zu schwach bei mir geschah?  Ich beziehe mich nicht auf deine Therapie und frage die so stummen Erfahrenen. Denkt nicht nur an Studien sondern studiert die Geschichten von einigen aus dem Forum. Ich bin heute nicht mehr zu sprechen, ich gehe auf die CMT.

Hallo Winfried, 

auch ich nehme seit einiger Zeit Avodart anstatt Proscar, glaube aber nicht, daß eine Änderung für uns sichtbar oder feststellbar wird. Ich habe noch Proscar und Casodex in Reserve für eigene "Studien". Beide werden mir großzügigerweise mitlerwile verschrieben (wenn es sich eingespielt hat).

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Du weißt wie skeptisch ich bei radikalen Therapien für mich selber bin. ...


Na ja, Hormonblockade ist auch ein ziemlich radikaler Eingriff. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die Nebenwirkungen der Hormonblockade längerfristig geringer sind als die von Taxotere. Vielleicht hätte ich die Hormonblockade auch ganz sein lassen sollen, denn auch hierzu gibt es *kritische Stimmen*. Ich bin mir keineswegs sicher, dass Hormonblockade das Leben verlängert. Vielleicht ist es auch nur PSA-Kosmetik?  

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

ihr macht doch fast alle auch eine HB zur OP, Bestrahlung, Chemo und du sprichst vom radikalen Eingriff. Deine radikalen Eingriffe bestehen wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe aus 5. So wie du suchst bei den bösen, egoistischen Profs. werden es noch mehr werden.

Wer traut sich denn, wenn die Chemo so toll ist, den ach so radikalen Eingriff der HB weg zu lassen, ich habe schon einmal danach gefragt.

Ich bin mit meiner Lebensverlängerung recht zufrieden und die radikalen Nebenwirkungen sind kein Thema. Vielleicht wärst du mit nur HB so wie ich, genau so weit wie heute, oder sogar noch besser dran und müsstest nicht auf die Privatpatienten und Kliniken schimpfen.

Mir stinkt die obligatorische Empfehlung der Ärzteschaft, "lassen Sie sich operieren, dann sind Sie geheilt", oder aus dem Forum "mache eine Chemo, dann wird alles gut". Immer von Leuten die noch nie eine gemacht haben und auch keine brauchen. Wenn man so die Geschichten liest, nimmt die Chemotherapie stark zu. Mir hat man auch eine angeboten, ich habe nicht mal dankend abgelehnt. 

Du wirst doch nicht ernsthaft behaupten wollen, ich hätte auf die HB verzichten sollen und mir hätte deine Therapie besser geholfen, wegen der PSA Kosmetik. Was ist mit nicht funktionierender OP, Bestrahlung, Chemo, ist das oft keine PSA Kosmetik? Bis mein PSA wieder dort ist wo er vor zwei Jahren war, muß noch viel Wasser den Neckar runterfließen. Bei vielen ist der aPSA schnell erreicht und überschritten.

----------


## WinfriedW

@HansiB

Nun lasse uns mal die Diskussion versachlichen. Die HB ist schon ein sehr radikaler Eingriff und ich wäre sehr froh, wenn ich davon zumindest zeitweise runter käme. Im Gegensatz zur Chemo ist HB für uns eine Dauertherapie. Chemo macht man mal ein paar Zyklen und dann ist wieder gut.

Ob mir die OP etwas gebracht hat, ist nicht ganz klar. Jedenfalls bin ich kontinent und habe keine Miktionsprobleme. Ein weiter fortschreitender Tumor kann in diesem Bereich auch erhebliche Probleme bereiten. Ich hoffe, dass mir wenigstens das erspart bleibt.

Vordergründig hat mir die Bestrahlung vor allen Dingen einen schlechten Hämoglobin-Wert gebracht. Rückblickend würde ich das nicht mehr machen. Irgendjemand sprach hier mal vom Las-Vegas-Effekt.

Zur Chemo sehe ich z. Zt. bei zuvor stramm steigendem PSA keine Alternative. Aber ich bin für jeden realisierbaren Vorschlag offen. 






> ... Wer traut sich denn, wenn die Chemo so toll ist, den ach so radikalen Eingriff der HB weg zu lassen, ich habe schon einmal danach gefragt. ...


Gute Frage! Zum Stand der Diskussion habe ich mich *hier* geäußert.




> ... Ich bin mit meiner Lebensverlängerung recht zufrieden und die radikalen Nebenwirkungen sind kein Thema. ...


Dass unter HB bei sinkendem PSA auch die Krankheitssymptome zunächst geringer werden, ist unbestritten. Das ist ja auch schon mal etwas. Vor diesem Hintergrund hatten wir alle beide wohl keine andere Wahl, als zunächst auf HB zu setzen. Ob's auch das Leben verlängert ist aus meiner Sicht eher unklar. Mir wurde prophezeit, eine längerfristige Tumorkontrolle durch Hormondeprivation sei bei hohem Gleason Score nicht zu erwarten. Vor dieser vorhergesagten Situation stehe ich jetzt. 

Ärzte reden mit ihren Patienten ungern über Prognosen. Dennoch hat einer vor mir die Katze aus dem Sack gelassen und mir 4 Jahre gegeben. Seither sind 1½ Jahre vergangen. Klar ist, dass es bei diesen statistischen Angaben immer um medianes Überleben geht. Da gibt es welche wie Mitterand oder dich, die sehr viel länger leben, und auf der anderen Seite welche wie *Dieter Domenik*.




> ... Vielleicht wärst du mit nur HB so wie ich, genau so weit wie heute, ...


Vielleicht auch nicht und unter der Erde wie Dieter - alles Spekulation!




> ... und müsstest nicht auf die Privatpatienten und Kliniken schimpfen.


Ich schimpfe nicht auf Privatpatienten. Ich mache nur darauf aufmerksam, dass es einen Kreis von Gutverdienern und Beamten gibt die sich unter den wohlwollenden Blicken des Gesetzgebers aus dem solidarisch finanzierten System verabschiedet haben und dass es auf der andern Seite immer mehr Geringverdiener gibt, die dieses solidarisch finanzierte System belasten. Und dann stelle ich fest, dass es auf den Gehaltslisten unserer mit öffentlichen Mitteln finanzierten (Uni-) Kliniken Ärzte und Professoren gibt, die sich mehr für die Kassenzugehörigkeit als für die Befunde der Patienten interessieren. Damit habe, um ehrlich zu sein, ein mentales Problem. Es ist nicht meine Absicht, Professoren zu beschimpfen. Der Gesetzgeber hat dieses System, freilich unter dem Druck der einschlägigen Lobby, geschaffen. Nur der er kann eine Änderung herbeiführen. Dazu fehlt ihm die Kraft.




> Mir stinkt die obligatorische Empfehlung der Ärzteschaft, "lassen Sie sich operieren, dann sind Sie geheilt", oder aus dem Forum "mache eine Chemo, dann wird alles gut". Immer von Leuten die noch nie eine gemacht haben und auch keine brauchen. Wenn man so die Geschichten liest, nimmt die Chemotherapie stark zu. Mir hat man auch eine angeboten, ich habe nicht mal dankend abgelehnt.


Ich teile deinen Eindruck nicht. Klar ist, dass Chemotherapie bei PK zunimmt. Taxotere ist erst seit ca. 2½ Jahren gegen PK zugelassen.




> .. Du wirst doch nicht ernsthaft behaupten wollen, ich hätte auf die HB verzichten sollen und mir hätte deine Therapie besser geholfen, wegen der PSA Kosmetik. ..


Das habe ich ja auch nie getan! In deinem Falle gibt's definitiv keinen Weg für eine lokale Therapie. Ob und ab wann du von einer Chemotherapie profitieren würdest, vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen, aber die Gefahr, dass dein PSA irgendwann in nicht zu ferner Zukunft zum Steilflug abhebt, ist auch in deinem Falle keineswegs gebannt. Ich wünsche es dir nicht.

WW

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo HansiB. Ich bin einer von denen, die auch die Chemotherapie empfehlen ohne sie selber gemacht zu haben. Mit grossem Interesse habe ich Deine PK-Geschichte im Profil studiert. Den von Winfried oben gegebenen Hinweis "Kritische Stimmen", d.h. die von Tribukait/Böcking veröffentlichte Studie zur Hormontherapie habe ich ebenfalls gelesen und die Schlussfolgerungen hieraus mir schon seit einiger Zeit zu eigen gemacht. In Deinem Fall würde ich auch wieder sagen, dass Du mit der Hormontherapie nicht gut fährst und früher oder später einen Progress haben wirst, der Dich zur Chemotherapie dann zwingen wird. Und je später diese einsetzt, umso weniger nachhaltig könnte  ihre Wirksamkeit sein. Es wäre schon interessant zu erfahren, wieso Du das alles ganz anders siehst.
Das Schrifttum, auf welches Prof.Böcking sich bezieht, ist Dir wahrscheinlich bekannt. Es handelt sich primär um die hier bereits mehrmals diskutierte GEK-Broschüre sowie die detaillierteren Aufsätze von u.a. Tribukait im Experten-Symposium an der Universität Bremen vom 12.Mai 2005. Ich halte die Ergebnisse dieser Studien  für ganz wichtig und bahnbrechend. So schreibt auch D.Hebel, der Vorstandsvorsitzende der GEK Gmünder Ersatzkasse: "Den Medizinern, die sich mit bildzytometrischen Verfahren beschäftigen und die uns sagten, sie könnten mit ihren Methoden  bessere und genauere Aussagen zur jeweiligen Bösartigkeit des Prostatakrebses machen, haben wir zunächst nicht geglaubt. . . Aber je länger wir uns Beleg um Beleg aus der internationalen Literatur vorlegen und erklären liessen, desto sicherer sind wir geworden, dass hier ein Schatz zugunsten einer qualitativ besseren Patientenversorgung zu heben ist. Darin haben uns auch die Urologen bestärkt, denen wir das Material vorgelegt haben."
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## WinfriedW

Ich habe gestern die dritte Ladung Taxotre (75mg/m²=150mg absolut 3-wöchentlich) erhalten und zwar so wie die ersten beiden Male in besagter Ambulanz in Frankfurt.

Über meinen 1. Termin habe ich *hier* und über meinen 2. *hier* und *dort* berichtet.

Gestern war zum ersten Mal meine Frau dabei. Sie wollte auch mal nach Frankfurt, weite Welt und Großstadt schnuppern - ihr versteht schon.

Habe wieder meine Blutwerte vorweg geschickt, nur diesmal war meine Infusion nicht vorbereitet. Irgendwer hatte es verbummelt und niemand wollte schuld sein. Somit war ich nicht wie beim letzten Mal um 12 sondern erst um 13.15 Uhr fertig. Während der Infusion verspeiste ich mein mitgebrachtes Obst. Danach war ich mit Frau beim Türken, um dort mit Appetit Döner plus Pommes und Salat zu essen. Dabei dachte ich an HansiB und hatte ein schlechtes  Gewissen. Selbst schuld, wenn ich früh in die Kiste muss. Anschließend Einkaufsbummel über die Zeil und danach auf die Autobahn nach Hause.

Ich habe diesmal überhaupt kein orales Dexamethason zu mir genommen. In der Frankfurter Ambulanz wird routinemäßig vor Taxotore eine Vorinfusion (250ml Kochsalzlösung) gegeben. Da sind drin 8mg Dexamethason, 1 Ampulle Vergentan (gegen Erbrechen und Übelkeit) und 1 Ampulle Fenistil (gegen allergische Reaktionen). Danach dann Taxotere.

Ich glaube, ich könnte auf die Vorinfusion ganz verzichten. Im Martha Maria Krankenhaus wurde weder Vergentan noch Fenistil verabreicht, dafür aber mehr orales Dexamethason. So macht jeder seinen eigenen Stiefel. Ich glaube ich könnte auf alles verzichten. 

Heute Morgen war mein Gesicht, wie immer am Tag nach der Infusion, leicht gerötet. Das hat sich in der Zwischenzeit gegeben.


*Mein PSA-Verlauf:*

Eigentlich ist es vernünftig, PSA immer im selben Labor machen zu lassen. In der Praxis lässt sich das nicht umsetzen, denn jeder will mal ran.

Labore:
(1) Krankenhaus
(2) AHB Bad Wildungen
(3) Urologe vor Laborwechsel
(4) Urologe anderes Labor nach Laborwechsel
(5) Reha Bad Brückenau
(6) Onkologe in Nürnberg
(7) Hausarzt  

05.04.06 PSA=0,12ng/ml | (2)
21.04.06 PSA=0,06ng/ml PSAVZ=-16Tg Nadir | (2)
18.05.06 PSA=0,09ng/ml PSAVZ=41,0Tg | (3)
13.06.06 PSA=0,23ng/ml PSAVZ=19,2Tg | (3)
11.07.06 PSA=0,64ng/ml PSAVZ=19,0Tg | (3)
10.08.06 PSA=1,65ng/ml PSAVZ=22,0Tg | (3)
01.09.06 statt Proscar 1 Kapsel/Tg. Avodart 
08.09.06 PSA=2,70ng/ml PSAVZ=40,8Tg | (4) /* ich war in Urlaub */
14.09.06 PSA=3,16ng/ml PSAVZ=26,4Tg | (5)
15.09.06 Casodex (150 mg/Tag) abgesetzt
25.09.06 PSA=4,32ng/ml PSAVZ=24,4Tg | (5)
09.10.06 PSA=5,25ng/ml PSAVZ=49,8Tg | (5) /* Interessant - Reha */
24.10.06 PSA=9,06ng/ml PSAVZ=19,1Tg | (4) 
31.10.06 plus Flutamid (3 x 250mg)
15.11.06 PSA=12,5ng/ml PSAVZ=47,9Tg | (4)
29.11.06 PSA=20,2ng/ml PSAVZ=20,2Tg | (4)
01.12.06 Flutamid abgesetzt
04.12.06 1. Taxotere 75mg/m²
07.12.06 PSA=18,7ng/ml PSAVZ=-71,9Tg | (6)
27.12.06 PSA=13,7ng/ml PSAVZ=-45,6Tg | (7)
29.12.06 2. Taxotere 75mg/m²
02.01.07 PSA=14,6ng/ml PSAVZ=65,4Tg | (4) /* So ein Sch... */
17.01.07 PSA=12,8ng/ml PSAVZ=-79,0Tg | (6)
19.01.07 3. Taxotere 75mg/m²

Die durchschnittliche PSAVZ vom 13.06.06 (PSA=0,23ng/ml (3)) bis 29.11.06 (PSA=20,2ng/ml (4)) betrug 
26,2 Tage.

Bei genauem Hinsehen könnte man vermuten, dass der Urologe(4) systematisch höhere Werte ermittelt als Onkologe(6) und Hausarzt(7). Dann wäre der PSA-Abfall zwischen dem 29.11.06 und dem 07.12.06 tatsächlich weniger groß als es in der Tabelle erscheint. Ich halte es auch für unwahrscheinlich, dass PSA zwischen 27.12.06 und 02.01.07 wirklich gestiegen ist. Die Erklärung sind die unterschiedlichen Labors. Das Ganze dient nur dazu, den Patienten zu beunruhigen. 

PSAVZ vom 07.12.06 (PSA=18,7ng/ml (6)) bis 17.01.07 (PSA=12,8ng/ml (6)) betrug -75,0 Tage
PSAVZ vom 29.11.06 (PSA=20,2ng/ml (4)) bis 02.01.07 (PSA=14,6ng/ml (4)) betrug -72,6 Tage

Ich finde es ärgerlich, dass ich so spät mit Taxotere begonnen habe. Tatsächlich lag es nicht an mir sondern an den Ärzten, die nicht oder nur zögerlich wollten. Am 31.10.06 war ich bei PSA ca. 10ng/ml. Anstatt 
nun endlich mit Taxotere zu beginnen haben wir auf Flutamid umgestellt. Am 29.11.06 war ich dann bei PSA=20,2ng/ml. Nach 6 Wo. Taxotere habe ich noch nicht einmal den Wert vom 31.10.06 wieder erreicht. 
Im Gegensatz zu meinen Onkologen befriedigt mich das nicht. 

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

Ich hatte vorgestern meine 20. Zometa-Infusion ohne nenneswerte Nebenwirkungen.

Gestern hatte ich meine 5. Taxotere-Infusion. Im Großen und Ganzen geht's mir gut. Ich habe heute eine leichte Röte im Gesicht. Das ist erfahrungsgemäß morgen wieder weg.

Meine Blutwerte werden von Zyklus zu Zyklus schlechter. Ich hatte *hier* berichtet.

*Mein PSA-Verlauf:*

Eigentlich ist es vernünftig, PSA immer im selben Labor machen zu lassen. In der Praxis lässt sich das nicht umsetzen, denn jeder will mal ran.

Labore:
(1) Krankenhaus
(2) AHB Bad Wildungen
(3) Urologe vor Laborwechsel
(4) Urologe anderes Labor nach Laborwechsel
(5) Reha Bad Brückenau
(6) Onkologe in Nürnberg
(7) Hausarzt 

05.04.06 PSA=0,12ng/ml | (2)
21.04.06 PSA=0,06ng/ml PSAVZ=-16Tg Nadir | (2)
18.05.06 PSA=0,09ng/ml PSAVZ=41,0Tg | (3)
13.06.06 PSA=0,23ng/ml PSAVZ=19,2Tg | (3)
11.07.06 PSA=0,64ng/ml PSAVZ=19,0Tg | (3)
10.08.06 PSA=1,65ng/ml PSAVZ=22,0Tg | (3)
01.09.06 statt Proscar 1 Kapsel/Tg. Avodart 
08.09.06 PSA=2,70ng/ml PSAVZ=40,8Tg | (4) /* ich war in Urlaub */
14.09.06 PSA=3,16ng/ml PSAVZ=26,4Tg | (5)
15.09.06 Casodex (150 mg/Tag) abgesetzt
25.09.06 PSA=4,32ng/ml PSAVZ=24,4Tg | (5)
09.10.06 PSA=5,25ng/ml PSAVZ=49,8Tg | (5) /* Interessant - Reha */
24.10.06 PSA=9,06ng/ml PSAVZ=19,1Tg | (4) 
31.10.06 plus Flutamid (3 x 250mg)
15.11.06 PSA=12,5ng/ml PSAVZ=47,9Tg | (4)
29.11.06 PSA=20,2ng/ml PSAVZ=20,2Tg | (4)
01.12.06 Flutamid abgesetzt
*04.12.06 1. Taxotere 75mg/m²*
07.12.06 PSA=18,7ng/ml PSAVZ=-71,9Tg | (6)
27.12.06 PSA=13,7ng/ml PSAVZ=-45,6Tg | (7)
*29.12.06 2. Taxotere 75mg/m²*
02.01.07 PSA=14,6ng/ml PSAVZ=65,4Tg | (4) /* So ein Sch... */
17.01.07 PSA=12,8ng/ml PSAVZ=-79,0Tg | (6)
*19.01.07 3. Taxotere 75mg/m²*
23.01.07 Avodart abgesetzt, plus Celebrex 2 x 200mg
30.01.07 PSA=12,2ng/ml Testosteron=0,19ng/ml | (4)
07.02.07 PSA=13,0ng/ml | (6)
*09.02.07 4. Taxotere 75mg/m²*
28.02.07 PSA=7,73ng/ml | (6)
*02.03.07 5. Taxotere 75mg/m²*

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

War gestern zur 6. Taxotere-Infusion in Frankfurt.

So richtig glücklich bin ich nicht. Insbesondere würde ich mir einen stärkeren PSA-Abfall wünschen.

*Mein PSA-Verlauf:*

Labore:
(1) Krankenhaus
(2) AHB Bad Wildungen
(3) Urologe vor Laborwechsel
(4) Urologe anderes Labor nach Laborwechsel
(5) Reha Bad Brückenau
(6) Onkologe in Nürnberg
(7) Hausarzt 

05.04.06 PSA=0,12ng/ml | (2)
21.04.06 PSA=0,06ng/ml PSAVZ=-16Tg Nadir | (2)
18.05.06 PSA=0,09ng/ml PSAVZ=41,0Tg | (3)
*18.05.06 Beginn Radatio d. Prostataloge, Sitzbeine, Lymphabflussgebiet*
13.06.06 PSA=0,23ng/ml PSAVZ=19,2Tg | (3)
11.07.06 PSA=0,64ng/ml PSAVZ=19,0Tg | (3)
*11.07.06 Ende Perkutane Radatio* /* das war wohl nichts */
10.08.06 PSA=1,65ng/ml PSAVZ=22,0Tg | (3)
01.09.06 statt Proscar 1 Kapsel/Tg. Avodart 
08.09.06 PSA=2,70ng/ml PSAVZ=40,8Tg | (4) /* ich war in Urlaub */
14.09.06 PSA=3,16ng/ml PSAVZ=26,4Tg | (5)
15.09.06 Casodex (150 mg/Tag) abgesetzt
25.09.06 PSA=4,32ng/ml PSAVZ=24,4Tg | (5)
09.10.06 PSA=5,25ng/ml PSAVZ=49,8Tg | (5) /* Interessant - Reha */
24.10.06 PSA=9,06ng/ml PSAVZ=19,1Tg | (4) 
31.10.06 plus Flutamid (3 x 250mg)
15.11.06 PSA=12,5ng/ml PSAVZ=47,9Tg | (4)
29.11.06 PSA=20,2ng/ml PSAVZ=20,2Tg | (4)
01.12.06 Flutamid abgesetzt
*04.12.06 1. Taxotere 75mg/m²*
07.12.06 PSA=18,7ng/ml PSAVZ=-71,9Tg | (6)
27.12.06 PSA=13,7ng/ml PSAVZ=-45,6Tg | (7)
*29.12.06 2. Taxotere 75mg/m²*
02.01.07 PSA=14,6ng/ml PSAVZ=65,4Tg | (4) /* So ein Sch... */
17.01.07 PSA=12,8ng/ml PSAVZ=-79,0Tg | (6)
*19.01.07 3. Taxotere 75mg/m²*
23.01.07 Avodart abgesetzt, plus Celebrex 2 x 200mg
30.01.07 PSA=12,2ng/ml Testosteron=0,19ng/ml | (4)
07.02.07 PSA=13,0ng/ml | (6)
*09.02.07 4. Taxotere 75mg/m²*
28.02.07 PSA=7,73ng/ml | (6)
29.02.07 PSA=9,8ng/ml Testosteron=0,27ng/ml | (4)
*02.03.07 5. Taxotere 75mg/m²*
09.03.07 NeoRecormon 30 000 IE /* Erythropoetin(EPO) */
16.03.07 NeoRecormon 30 000 IE /* Erythropoetin(EPO) */
21.03.07 PSA=7,62ng/ml | (6)
*23.03.07 6. Taxotere 75mg/m²*


Ich war nun zum sechsten Mal wg. Taxotere in der onkologischen Ambulanz in Frankfurt. Ich habe den Auftrag, wöchentlich mein Blut untersuchen zu lassen. Das mache ich in aller Regel am MVZ-Martha Maria in Nürnberg. Zometa macht der Urologe und bei dieser Gelegenheit auch schon mal Blutwerte.

Bisher war ich mit der Behandlung in Frankfurt ganz zufrieden und es ist mir normalerweise auch ganz angenehm, mit unterschiedlichen Ärzten zu sprechen. In Frankfurt ist allerdings jetzt folgende Situation eingetreten: Bei den ersten drei Termine hatte ich es jeweils mit der selben Ärztin zu tun. Die letzten drei Male stoße ich jedes Mal auf eine andere völlig unvorbereitete Ärztin. Erschwerend kommt hinzu, dass diese Ärztinnen zwar eine onkologische Ausbildung haben, aber keine Prostatakrebsspezialisten sind. Mir sind die Gespräche sehr wichtig, aber auf diese Sorte Arztgespräche kann ich getrost verzichten.

Meine PSA-Verlauf befriedigt mich nicht. Die Ärztin hat dazu keine Meinung. Ich beabsichtige Thalidomid einzunehmen, habe auch ein Rezept (vom MVZ), nur ist das Medikament noch immer nicht geliefert. Ich hätte mich gerne über Thalidomid und Thromboserisiko unterhalten. Von Thalidomid beim Prostatakarzinom hat die Ärztin leider noch nie etwas gehört. So mache ich nun die Fortbildung für junge Ärztinnen. Das ist etwas mühsam, wenn man bei jedem Termin auf eine andere stößt, dann wieder bei Null anfängt und erst mal die ganze Krankengeschichte vorträgt.

Die Ärztin machte nun etwas Stress mit mir. Sie will unbedingt neue Bilder, ein MRT und ein Skelettszintigramm. Ob mir das nun neue Erkenntnisse bringt, weiß ich nicht. Aber wenns der größte Wunsch ist, dann mache ich das halt. Vom Ergebnis dieser Bilder will sie es nun abhängig machen, ob es weitere Taxotere-Zyklen gibt.

Ich überlege mir derweil, ob ich die Therapie nicht am MVZ-Martha Maria in Nürnberg fortführen sollte, zumal ich dort ohnehin regelmäßig zur Blutuntersuchung bin. Vielleicht sollte ich mich auch um einen Termin in Frau Prof. Jägers Sprechstunde bemühen, um das weitere Vorgehen abzusprechen.

WW

----------


## Michael

> Die letzten drei Male stoße ich jedes Mal auf eine andere völlig unvorbereitete Ärztin. Erschwerend kommt hinzu, dass diese Ärztinnen zwar eine onkologische Ausbildung haben, aber keine Prostatakrebsspezialisten sind. Mir sind die Gespräche sehr wichtig, aber auf diese Sorte Arztgespräche kann ich getrost verzichten.
> WW


Hallo Winfried,
während der gesamten Chemo habe ich den Onkologen nur drei Mal gesehen, zu Beginn, mitten drin und zum Abschlußgespräch und ich muß sagen, es hat gereicht, obwohl er sehr nett und ruhig war, aber ich konnte keine Wunder von ihm erwarten.
Was erwartest Du denn von einer jungen und unerfahrenen Ärztin. Ich bin sicher, dass viele von uns auf unserem Gebiet viel mehr wissen, als die Mediziner bzw. Onkologen u.ä, die nicht nur PK-Patienten behandeln. Die Onkologie allgemein ist schon ein riesiges Gebiet, gechweige denn die gesamte Medizin und unsere Mediziner sind auch nur Menschen. 
Wir wissen beide, dass es bei uns leider nur noch eine palliative Behandlung gibt, die uns einigermaßen relativ gutes, möglichst schmerzloses Leben ermöglichen soll. Durch die totale ED ist unsere Lebensqualität sowieso schon sehr stark reduziert.

Deine PSA-Wertentwicklung könnte auch wirklich positiver ausfallen, aber vielleicht nehmen wir alle die PSA-Werte viel zu wichtig. Ich weiß, dass ein niedriger PSA-Wert beruhigt, aber schaue Dir meinen Verlauf an, mein Knochenszinti war nicht sehr positiv, gegen meine Schmerzen muss ich permanent Tramadol bzw. Tilidin einnehmen, trotz der günstigen PSA-Werte. Also ist der PSA-Wert nicht alles, auch wenn sein Gefälle, muß ich schon ehrlich zugeben, ziemlich beruhigt.
Alles Gute
Michael
PS: Übrigens meine PSA-Werte werden von Anfang an immer vom demselben Urologen gemessen.

----------


## WinfriedW

> Was erwartest Du denn von einer jungen und unerfahrenen Ärztin. Ich bin sicher, dass viele von uns auf unserem Gebiet viel mehr wissen, als die Mediziner bzw. Onkologen u.ä, die nicht nur PK-Patienten behandeln.


So wird's wohl sein. Wir bräuchten also Zentren und Onkologen, die sich auf diesem Gebiet spezialisieren, in Teams zusammenarbeiten und die aktuelle Studienlage überblicken.

Wie unter #124 berichtet, möchte die Frankfurter Ärztin die weitere Therapie vom Ergebnis der bildgebenden Untersuchungen abhängig machen. Habe ich sie gefragt, wie wir denn fortfahren wollen, wenn nicht mehr mit Taxotere. Ihre Antwort war: "Dann machen wir etwas anderes". Na prima, da hätte sie auch sagen können: Ich habe keine Ahnung und keinen Plan und das nächste Mal hat sowieso wieder eine andere Ärztin Dienst. Soll die das doch entscheiden.

Ich mache jetzt seit Monaten wg. Thalidomid  rum. Meine ursprüngliche Überlegung zu dazu war, dass ich Thalidomid im Rahmen einer wie auch immer gearteten Erhaltungstherapie nach Taxotere einnehmen wollte. Wirklich beunruhigend ist in meinem Falle ja nicht der aktuelle PSA-Wert, beunruhigend sind die PSA-Verdoppelungszeiten, die ich vor der Chemotherapie hatte. Meine Sorge ist, dass Taxotere alsbald nicht mehr greift und ich dann mit den gleichen PSA-Verdoppelungszeiten konfrontiert werde, wie vor der Therapie. Dann hätte ich verloren.

Am 22. Januar habe ich mich mit Prof. Heidenreich über Thalidomid unterhalten. Er erklärte mir, dass seiner Meinung nach Thalidomid am ehesten in Kombination mit Taxotere wirksam sei. Seither versuche ich Thalidomid durchzusetzen. In Frankfurt ist das offenbar nicht durchsetzbar. Den Mut, ein nicht zugelassenes Medikament zu verabreichen, bringt dort kein Arzt auf. Ich habe in der Zwischenzeit ein Rezept von der Onkologin im MVZ in Nürnberg. Dieses liegt in der Apotheke und die hat Lieferschwierigkeiten. In der Zwischenzeit diskutiert die Frankfurter Ärztin mit mir über die Fortführung der Taxothere-Behandlung. Ist das nicht verrückt?

NeoRecormon 30 000 IE (EPO) nehme ich auf Empfehlung der Onkologin im MVZ. Von Seiten der Frankfurter wäre diesbezüglich nichts passiert. Nun bin ich wegen des *Berichtes in der Ärztezeitung* etwas gebremst. Gleichwohl empfahl mir nun die Frankfurter Ärztin am vergangenen Freitag, NeoRecormon weiterhin zu spritzen. Ich habe es dennoch bisher nicht getan. Ich finde mein aktuelles Hämoglobin mit 11,6g/dl ist ein akzeptabler Kompromiss. 

Stelle ich doch hier mal die Fragen, die ich hätte: Die Gabe von Erythropoese-stimulierenden Medikamenten geht mit einem erhöhten Thromboserisiko einher. Die Einnahme von Thalidomid geht ebenfalls mit einem erhöhten Thromboserisiko einher. Wenn ich jetzt demnächst zusätzlich Thalidomid einnehme, wäre es dann nicht angesagt, Thromboseprophylaxe zu betreiben, zumal niedermolekulares Heparin neben der Prophylaxe gegen Thrombose und Lungenembolien angeblich auch den Fortschritt der Erkrankung vermindern soll.

Gibt es denn hier jemanden, der sich Heparin mit der Intension spritzt, den Fortschritt der Erkrankung zu bremsen?

Diesbezüglich gibt es offenbar eine *Studie in Mannheim*. Gibt's hier jemanden, der daran beteiligt ist und berichten kann?

WW

----------


## RuStra

> Ich mache jetzt seit Monaten wg. Thalidomid  rum.  ...
> 
> Am 22. Januar habe ich mich mit Prof. Heidenreich über Thalidomid unterhalten. Er erklärte mir, dass seiner Meinung nach Thalidomid am ehesten in Kombination mit Taxotere wirksam sei. Seither versuche ich Thalidomid durchzusetzen. In Frankfurt ist das offenbar nicht durchsetzbar. Den Mut, ein nicht zugelassenes Medikament zu verabreichen, bringt dort kein Arzt auf. Ich habe in der Zwischenzeit ein Rezept von der Onkologin im MVZ in Nürnberg. Dieses liegt in der Apotheke und die hat Lieferschwierigkeiten.


Hallo Winfried,
selbst ich hatte von meinem Onko letzten Herbst schon die Thalidomid-Rezeptierung, die 300 , die ich selbst hätte aufbringen müssen, haben mich abgeschreckt. Nicht hinnehmbar, dass das nicht zum Arsenal der Frankfurter Ärzte gehört.




> NeoRecormon ...
> Ich finde mein aktuelles Hämoglobin mit 11,6g/dl ist ein akzeptabler Kompromiss. 
> Stelle ich doch hier mal die Fragen, die ich hätte: Die Gabe von Erythropoese-stimulierenden Medikamenten geht mit einem erhöhten Thromboserisiko einher. Die Einnahme von Thalidomid geht ebenfalls mit einem erhöhten Thromboserisiko einher. Wenn ich jetzt demnächst zusätzlich Thalidomid einnehme, wäre es dann nicht angesagt, Thromboseprophylaxe zu betreiben, zumal niedermolekulares Heparin neben der Prophylaxe gegen Thrombose und Lungenembolien angeblich auch den Fortschritt der Erkrankung vermindern soll.
> 
> 
>  Gibt es denn hier jemanden, der sich Heparin mit der Intension spritzt, den Fortschritt der Erkrankung zu bremsen?


kenne ich auch nicht, ich selbst habe gerade 3 wochen Clexane hinter mir - und immer einen gewissen vorrat zu hause. aber wg. meiner (herzklappen-)marcumarisierung u. -im falle eines eingriffs, wie neulich brustdrüsen-op- muss ich gelegentlich heparinisieren. auch hier ist nicht hinnehmber, dass niedermolekulares heparin nicht im rahmen einer onkologischen behandlung eingesetzt wird: die thrombose-prophylaxe, die ohnehin in jedem fall angesagt ist, kommt zusammen mit dem auch noch posititiven anti-krebs-effekt. abgesehen davon, dass weitere behandlungen, die Dich evtl. noch erwarten, ebenfalls thrombose-risiken mit sich bringen.





> Wirklich beunruhigend ist in meinem Falle ja nicht der aktuelle PSA-Wert, beunruhigend sind die PSA-Verdoppelungszeiten, die ich vor der Chemotherapie hatte.



ja, die sind beunruhigend, da ist ein heftiges geschehen, das aufgehalten werden muss.





> Meine Sorge ist, dass Taxotere alsbald nicht mehr greift und ich dann mit den gleichen PSA-Verdoppelungszeiten konfrontiert werde, wie vor der Therapie. Dann hätte ich verloren.



Du hättest verloren, wenn die Verdoppelungszeiten noch kürzer würden, weil die Taxotere-Chemo super-aggressive Klone selektiert hat, die dann auch "anders" nicht mehr aufzuhalten sind. Taxotere wird das heftige geschehen, das aus den PSA-VZ abzulesen ist, aufhalten, das schon; aber ob die entscheidende stabilisierung auf basis einer Taxotere-Chemo gelingen wird, muss sich noch zeigen - vorläufig ist das so. Also ist aktuell zu klären, was kannst du machen, um die wirkung des Taxotere zu stützen, zu verlängern, synergistisch zu ergänzen und was kannst du machen, um komplementäre ansätze hinzuzufügen.


Aber wann der Kampf "verloren" ist, ist immer auch Entscheidungs-Sache, von einem selbst, von den Ärzten, skandalöserweise auch vom Portomonnaie. Gestern rief mich ein alt-bekannter schwer Betroffener, auch hier aus dem Forum, an und meinte, in 4 Wochen sei er tot. Ich möchte jetzt alles tun, um diese Aussage, die ja auch ein Stück weit Entscheidung ist, widerlegen zu helfen - es gibt nur das Leben.





> Wir bräuchten also Zentren und Onkologen, die sich auf diesem Gebiet spezialisieren, in Teams zusammenarbeiten und die aktuelle Studienlage überblicken.



Das ist genau auch für Deinen Kampf  das, was wir alle  zusammen fordern und durchdrücken müssen. Warum machen wir nicht, wenn Du schon in der Mitte der Republik mit Frankfurt und Nürnberg Deinen in aller Öffentlichkeit verfolgbaren Kampf führst, eine Aktion mit diesem Ziel? Günter hat ja immer wieder über seine diesbezüglichen Bemühungen berichtet.
Ein Beginn könnte sein, dass wir uns aus der Selbsthilfeszene weiter "in Szene" setzen, mit den behandelnden Ärzten Kontakt aufnehmen, ein virtuelles Konsil einrichten, wo  dann die diversen Vorschläge, Dich und Deine Situation betreffend, offen debattiert werden können?  Wenn Du die rechtlichen Probleme wg. Schweigepflicht klärst, wenn "die Szene" selbst deutlich macht, dass es nicht um die Anschwärzung von weniger gut hantierenden Ärzten geht, sondern um die Bekämpfung metastasierten PKs, wenn wir die Unterstützung von diesem oder jenem bekannten Prof. bzw. Dr. dafür bekämen, wäre das nicht ein Weg?

Nun kann man einwenden, dass das ja schon alles existiert, in den vielfältigen Beiträgen im Forum hier und anderswo. Aber ich meine, es ist an der Zeit, dass wir mehr Ärzte in  die öffentliche Debatte, was zu tun ist, einbeziehen. Die Zeiten, in denen die Unversöhnlichkeit von Disziplinen zu Lasten der Patienten jeden nächsten  Schritt blockierten, sollten wir  als  beendet  erklären. Und jedem Arzt, ders nicht glaubt, Beispiele erzählen, wo  gerade die interdisziplinäre Zusammenarbeit den Fortschritt gebracht hat. Und eins dieser Beispiele wird dann auch die Stabilisierung Deiner Situation sein. 

Gestern habe ich nochmal den Vortrag von Prof.Ricke bei den Magdeburger PK-Gesprächen letzten Juni (s. BPS-homepage, Videothek) mir angeschaut - der Arzt betont, dass nur durch die Zusammenarbeit dreier Disziplinen der Fortschritt der "Mikrotherapie" möglich war. Usw.

grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## Harro

Hallo Winfried,

Zitat *Winfried* : Diesbezüglich gibt es offenbar eine *Studie in Mannheim*. Gibt's hier jemanden, der daran beteiligt ist und berichten kann?

Ich habe gerade versucht, Hansjörg von unserer SHG-Rhein-Neckar telefonisch zu erreichen. Aber leider ständig besetzt. Hansjörg könnte Dir sicher etwas sagen Telefon 0621/721422. Prof. Michel genießt übrigens hier einen sehr guten Ruf und ist gerade ausgezeichnet worden. Würdest Du denn nicht die Kriterien erfüllen, um an dieser Heparin-Studie teilzunehmen. Vielleicht könntest Du ja auch bei einem Gespräch vor Ort Antworten auf Deine Fragen bekommen.

*"Wo es Liebe regnet, wünscht keiner einen Schirm"  * (Dänisches Sprichwort)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## JosefJ

*Hallo Winfried,*
*natürlich brauchst Du eine Thromboseprophylaxe, wenn Du zu Taxotere Thalidomid nimmst. Siehe den unteren Artikel.* 
*Ich an Deiner Stelle würde Thalidomid erst nach Beendigung der Taxotere-Chemo nehmen. Die Kombi-Studie zeigt zwar einen Benefit, aber so groß ist der auch wieder nicht und die Nebenwirkungen von höher dosiertem Thalidomid sind sehr belastend.* 
*Ich selbst nehme Thalidomid schon seit Juni 2003 ununterbrochen mit tgl. 50 mg. In dieser niedrigen Dosierung sind die Nebenwirkungen gut zu ertragen.*
*Bei Deinen vermuteten PSA-Verdopplungszeiten (nach Wegfall von Taxotere) reicht Dir Thalidomid alleine nicht mehr, selbst mit einer Tagesdosis von 200 mg. Ich an Deiner Stelle würde es kombinieren mit COX-2 Hemmung (das tust Du eh schon oder?) und mit einem Targetmedikament, siehe dazu meinen Forumsbeitrag vom 17. 12. 06.*
*Wenn Dir die Frankfurter Onkologie unter der Prof. Jäger so wenig entgegenkommt, dann such Dir einen Onkologen, der mit Dir diesen Weg geht  und wenn Du 50 Onkologen abklappern mußt. Ich weiß das sagt sich so leicht. Ich krieg da immer so eine Wut, wenn ich das höre: geht nicht, weil experimentell. .   . grad mit Thalidomid müßten doch die Onkologen genung Erfahrung haben!?  Deine Krankenkasse verklagst Du zur Zahlung, falls sie die Medikamente nicht übernimmt. In Nürnberg gibts doch auch eine internationale Apotheke (für Thalidomid)?*
*Ein Hämoglobinwert von 11,6 unter den von Dir geschilderten Umständen reicht aus und ich würde momenten nicht weiterspritzen.* 
*Alles Gute*
*Josef*



Hormonunabhängiges Prostatakarzinom
Docetaxel + Thalidomid  ein interessanter Ansatz
Für Thalidomid ist eine Antitumorwirkung bei verschiedenen Malignomen nachgewiesen, so auch beim hormonrefraktären Prostatakarzinom. In einer randomisierten Phase II-Studie wurde nun untersucht, ob Docetaxel + Thalidomid besser wirksam ist als Docetaxel alleine.
  
Bis vor kurzer Zeit war für die Chemotherapie des hormonunabhängigen Prostatakarzinoms lediglich eine palliative, aber keine lebensverlängernde Wirkung nachgewiesen. Die im Rahmen des ASCO Meetings 2004 vorgestellten Phase-III-Studien (TAX 327 und SWOG 9916/Intergroup) konnten nun aber erstmals zeigen, dass Docetaxel im Vergleich zur Standardchemotherapie (Mitoxantron) nicht nur die Ansprechrate verbessert, sondern auch das Gesamtüberleben. Diese Ergebnisse sind als wichtiger Fortschritt zu sehen. Der absolute Unterschied zwischen Mitoxantron und Docetaxel (TAX 327) bzw. Docetaxel + Estramustin (SWOG 9916) im Gesamtüberleben betrug aber nur 2 Monate. 

Eine Verbesserung der Ergebnisse mit Docetaxel-basierter Chemotherapie wird auf unterschiedlichen Wegen angestrebt. Als vielversprechende Möglichkeit wurde u.a. die Kombination von Docetaxel mit Thalidomid ins Auge gefasst. Thalidomid hat vor allem wegen seiner anti-angiogenetischen Eigenschaften Interesse gefunden. Die erfolgversprechenden Erfahrungen mit Docetaxel und Thalidomid gaben Anlass für eine randomisierte Phase-II-Studie, um die Kombination beider Substanzen mit Docetaxel alleine zu vergleichen. 

*Design und Patienten* 

Im Rahmen der Studie wurden 74 evaluierbare Patienten mit hormonunabhängigem Prostatakarzinom randomisiert im Verhältnis 2:1 der Kombinationstherapie Docetaxel und Thalidomid (DT) oder Docetaxel (D) alleine zugeordnet. Docetaxel wurde in beiden Gruppen wöchentlich in einer Dosis von 30mg/m2 (x3) gegeben, gefolgt von einer einwöchigen Pause. Thalidomid wurde oral in einer Tagesdosis von 200mg verabreicht. Eingeschlossen wurden Patienten mit metastasierter Erkrankung, die nach kombinierter Androgen-Blockade progredient waren. Als Haupteinschlusskriterien waren gefordert: metastasierte Erkrankung; steigendes PSA trotz suffizienter Androgen-Blockade (Testosteron<50ng/ ml) und/oder neue Läsionen im Knochen-Scan, und/oder sich vergrößernde Weichteilmetastasen; zwei konsekutiv nachgewiesene PSA-Erhöhungen (PSA >=5,0ng/ml). Die Patienten hatten einen mittleren PSA-Wert von ca. 60ng/ml. Der mittlere Gleason-Score bei Diagnosestellung war 8. 

*Wirksamkeit* 

Die PSA-Response (Anteil der Patienten mit Reduktion >50%) war im DT-Arm signifikant höher als im D-Arm (53% versus 37%; Tab.). Ein Ansprechen der Weichteilläsionen war unter Docetaxel bei 27%, unter der Kombinationstherapie bei 35% der Patienten nachweisbar. Eine Normalisierung im Knochen-Scan war bei keinem einzigen Patienten zu erheben. Das mediane progressionsfreie Überleben (PFS) lag bei 3,7 Monaten im D-Arm, verglichen mit 5,9 Monaten im DT-Arm. Die Überlebensrate nach 18 Monaten betrug 43% im D-Arm, hingegen 68% unter der Kombinationstherapie. Die mediane Überlebensdauer lag bei 14,7 bzw. 28,9 Monaten. 

*Toxizitäten* 

Toxizitäten waren in beiden Gruppen meist milder Natur. Allerdings wurde im DT-Arm eine Häufung an Thromboembolien berichtet. Unter den ersten 43 Patienten kam es in 12 Fällen zu einer thromboembolischen Komplikation (9x venöse Thrombose, 3x TIA oder ischämischer Schlaganfall). Daraufhin wurde den Patienten im DT-Arm eine Thromboseprophylaxe mit niedermolekularem Heparin angeboten. Weitere thrombotische Ereignisse wurden dann nicht mehr beobachtet (es wurden aber nur 6 Patienten unter NMH-Schutz behandelt). 

*Angiogenetische Wachstumsfaktoren* 

Nachdem Thalidomid ein Angiogenesehemmer ist, wurden bei einem Teil der Patienten (je 15 pro Gruppe) die Plasmaspiegel von VEGF und bFGF untersucht. Die Spiegel der Wachstumsfaktoren wurden weder durch die Therapie mit Docetaxel, noch durch die Kombination mit Thalidomid beeinflusst. Daher konnte die Korrelation zwischen Veränderung der Wachstumsfaktoren und PSA-Response nicht wie geplant untersucht werden. 

*Kommentar von Univ.-Prof. Dr. Michael Krainer* 

Präklinische Untersuchungen haben mehrfach gezeigt, dass die Angiogenese für die Ausbreitung des Prostatakarzinoms große Bedeutung hat. Ohne Angiogenese bleibt ein primäres Prostatakarzinom auf eine Größe von 1 bis 2mm beschränkt. In Gewebsproben von Patienten mit klinisch manifestem Prostatakarzinom konnte eine reiche Vaskularisierung nachgewiesen werden. Wurde das Prostatakarzinom hingegen zu Lebzeiten nicht diagnostiziert, zeigte sich in post mortem Untersuchungen nur eine spärliche Vaskularisierung. 

Im Vergleich zum umgebenden gesunden Prostatagewebe (einschließlich Hyperplasie) wurde in Prostatakarzinomen eine erhöhte mikrovaskuläre Dichte (MVD) beobachtet. Die MVD hat sich in weiterführenden Studien als prädiktiver Faktor erwiesen, was pathologisches Tumorstadium und klinischen Verlauf anbelangt. 

Die offensichtlich wichtige Rolle der Angiogenese für die Tumorausbreitung führte zu der Überlegung, einen Angiogenesehemmer wie Thalidomid in der Behandlung des hormonrefraktären Prostatakarzinoms einzusetzen. Für Thalidomid wurden eine anti-angiogenetische Wirkung, eine Induktion der Apoptose und eine Senkung angiogenetischer Wachstumsfaktoren (VEGF, bFGF) nachgewiesen. Worauf die klinisch beobachtete Wirksamkeit von Thalidomid bei hormonrefraktärem Prostatakarzinom zurückzuführen ist, bleibt unklar. In der vorliegenden Studie wurde der Plasmaspiegel von VEGF und bFGF durch Thalidomid nicht reduziert. Dies könnte darauf zurückzuführen sein, dass der Plasmaspiegel nicht sensitiv genug ist, um antiangiogenetische Effekte nachzuweisen. 

Die vorliegende Studie konnte für die Kombination von Docetaxel + Thalidomid vielversprechende Ergebnisse zeigen. Der klinische Stellenwert dieser Therapie wird aber erst in künftigen Studien zu definieren sein. Besonderes Augenmerk wird auch auf die Sicherheit dieses Schemas zu legen sein. Die unter Docetaxel + Thalidomid beobachteten Thromboembolien sind ein ernst zu nehmendes Risiko. So lange nicht geklärt ist, wie das Nutzen/Risikoverhältnis dieser Kombinationstherapie zu beurteilen ist, darf eine Anwendung nur unter kontrollierten Bedingungen einer klinischen Studie erfolgen (und das nur unter Heparin-Prophylaxe). 

Docetaxel gilt nach Veröffentlichung zweier Phase-III-Studien (TAX 327, SWOG 9916)  mit Nachweis eines signifikanten Überlebensvorteils gegenüber Mitoxantron  als neue Standardtherapie des hormonunabhängigen Prostatakarzinoms. Neue Therapieoptionen müssen an diesem Standard gemessen werden (einschließlich Nachweis eines Überlebensvorteils). Derzeit befinden sich für die Chemotherapie des hormonunabhängigen Prostatakarzinoms verschiedene Therapiekonzepte in klinischer Entwicklung. Einer der Schwerpunkte ist die Evaluierung Docetaxel-basierter Kombinationen (so wird etwa an unserer Klinik die Kombination von Docetaxel und Vitamin D untersucht). Ob und mit welchem Schema ein Vorteil gegenüber Docetaxel in Monotherapie zu erzielen ist, bleibt abzuwarten. 

Belebt wird die klinische Forschung auf dem Gebiet des hormonunabhängigen Prostatakarzinoms auch durch neue biologisch ausgerichtete Therapieprinzipien (Biologicals). Angesichts der großen Bedeutung der Angiogenese erschiene der Einsatz des anti-VEGF-Antikörpers Bevacizumab (Avastin) erfolgversprechend. Aussagekräftige Studien beim Prostatakarzinom gibt es aber weder mit Bevacizumab, noch mit anderen Biologicals.
*Autor:*
Bericht: Dr. Oskar Pichelmayer 
Kommentar: Univ.-Prof. Dr. Michael Krainer, Univ.-Klinik für Innere Medizin I, Klin. Abteilung für Onkologie, 1090 Wien
*Quelle des Artikels Docetaxel + Thalidomid  ein interessanter Ansatz:*
Dahut W. et al. J Clin Oncol 2004;22:2532-2539

----------


## WinfriedW

> *Deine Krankenkasse verklagst Du zur Zahlung, falls sie die Medikamente nicht übernimmt. ...*


Das kann ich schon tun, fragt sich nur, ob ich bei der Schlagkraft deutscher Gerichte das Urteil noch erlebe.

Gibt's denn sonst jemanden mit ähnlicher Indikation, der diesen Weg schon mal gegangen ist?




> *... In Nürnberg gibts doch auch eine internationale Apotheke (für Thalidomid) ...*


Weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Ich hab's dummerweise in der Frankenthaler Apotheke, deren Adresse hier ab und an kursiert, bestellt und da stellt sich nun heraus, dass sie nicht lieferfähig ist. Jedenfalls habe ich das Medikament noch immer nicht erhalten. Das ist etwas nervig.

Vielen Dank für deinen Beitrag, JosefJ.

Ich dir alles Gute, Gruß Winfried

----------


## wernerp

Hallo Leute, vor Monaten habe ich bei "Fährhaus Pharma" (http://web2.cylex.de/firma-home/faeh...bh-422622.html) Tel. 40 61171819 wegen Lieferung von Thalidomid vorgesprochen. Bezug nur gegen Rezept ca. 500 Euro / 28Stck. Ob das jetzt noch gilt, weiß ich nicht.
Es grüßt
Werner

----------


## Michael

> Bezug nur gegen Rezept ca. 500 Euro / 28Stck.


Natürlich ist hier nur ein Privatrezept gemeint. Oder kann man Thalidomid zu Lasten der GKV rezeptiert bekommen? Vielleicht habe ich da etwas übersehen.
Michael

----------


## WinfriedW

> Hallo Leute, vor Monaten habe ich bei "Fährhaus Pharma" (http://web2.cylex.de/firma-home/faeh...bh-422622.html) Tel. 40 61171819 wegen Lieferung von Thalidomid vorgesprochen. Bezug nur gegen Rezept ca. 500 Euro / 28Stck. Ob das jetzt noch gilt, weiß ich nicht.
> Es grüßt
> Werner


Natürlich gibt Thalidomid nur gegen Rezept. Darüber hinaus veranstalten, weil Thalidomid nicht zugelassen ist, Arzt und Apotheke u. U. ein ziemliches Tänzchen und lehnen jede Haftung ab. Ich habe diesbezglich alles mögliche Papier unterschrieben.

Bei den Preisen, die dir genannt werden, spielt natürlich nicht nur die Stückzahl sondern auch die Dosis / Kapsel eine Rolle. Es gibt Thalidomid 50mg/Kapsel oder auch 100mg/Kapsel.

500 Euro / 28Stck ist ein Wucherpreis. Es gibt Thalidomid zum Bruchteil dieses Preises.

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Oder kann man Thalidomid zu Lasten der GKV rezeptiert bekommen? ...


Nein, kann man nicht! Man kann allerdings bei der Krankenkasse einen Kostenübernahmeantrag stellen, den diese dann mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ablehnt. Dann kann man sich mit ihr streiten. 

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob hier schon mal jemand Thalidomid bei seiner Kankenkasse durchgesetzt hat.

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

Habe heute dem Wunsch der Frankfurter Ärztin folgend ein Skelettszintigramm anfertigen lassen. Dieses ist unauffällig. Das ist erfreulich aber andererseits nicht wirklich überraschend. Mein letztes Skelettszintigramm war vor 13 Monaten und ebenfalls ohne Befund. Zwischenzeitlich wurde am 27.09.06 ein F18-Fluorethylcholin-PET angefertigt - ebenfalls ohne Befund.

Am 31.10.06 war ich bei Prof. Reske. Dort wurde ein C11-Cholin-PET/CT gemacht. Dieses war zwar nicht ganz ohne Befund jedoch ohne Mehranreicherungen in den Knochen. 

Kann ich nun davon ausgehen, dass meine Knochenmetastasen ruhen?

Bleibt die Frage: Wo kommt mein PSA her?

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried, 

sie scheinen zu ruhen, aber wo kommt der relativ hohe PSA her.
Ich werde auch wieder ein SK versuchen zu bekommen, mal sehen wies ausschaut.

Ich hoffe wir haben Recht Gruß Hans

----------


## Michael

> Bleibt die Frage: Wo kommt mein PSA her?
> WW


 
Ich könnte fragen: wo bleibt mein PSA?
Ist schon fast makaber.
Oder kennst Du sonst noch so gegensätziche Verläufe?

Gruß
Michael

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Michael, er wird steigen, ich würde mir da keine Sorgen machen. Bei mir wurde auch vermutet, Reinardo ist da Spezialist, das mein PK keinen oder nur wenig PSA produziert. Nach ein paar Monaten fing er wieder an zu steigen. Es sieht so aus, als hätte ich den PSA wieder im Griff. Die Metastasenkontrolle über meine Neuropathie im linken Fuß bestätigt das, durch eine Abschwächung. Ich bin etwas euphorisch über rundum gute Nachrichten.

Mach dir keine unnötigen Sorgen Gruß Hans

----------


## Michael

> Ich bin etwas euphorisch über rundum gute Nachrichten.
> Mach dir keine unnötigen Sorgen Gruß Hans


Hallo Hansi,
ich freue mich sehr über Dein Befinden und wünsche Dir Kontinuität.

Verstehe mich nicht falsch, aber ich bin nicht geil nach höheren PSA-Werten. Mir reicht jetzt schon alles, auch ohne PSA.
Alles Gute
Michael

----------


## WinfriedW

Habe gestern den *höchsten Kirchturm der Welt* bestaunt und mir auf dem Weg dort hin, den Wunsch der Frankfurter Ärztin erfüllend, die Innenansicht eines eine *Kernspintomographen* angetan.

Einen schriftlichen Befund habe ich naturgemäß noch nicht, habe mir aber zusammen mit dem Radiologen die Bilder angesehen. Seit meiner letzten Untersuchung am 31.10.2006 hat sich auf den Bildern eigentlich nichts getan. Bei der Untersuchung am 31.10.2006 wurden mir ausgedehnte Knochenmetastasen in der Beckenregion, Sitzbeine etc. sowie einige versprengte kleine Spots an verschiedenen Wirbelkörpern bescheinigt.

Geändert hat sich das Vokabular des Radiologen. Er spricht jetzt lieber von sklerotischen Knochenarealen als von Knochenmetastasen. Im Becken sind diese Areale sehr scharf abgegrenzt, was möglicherweise auf die Strahlentherapie zurück zu führen ist. Man hat einfach in diesem Bereich den Knochen abgetötet.

An den Wirbelkörpern sind ein paar weiße Spots zu sehen, die der Radiologe ebenfalls als sklerotisch einstuft. Zur Zeit scheint dort aber nichts zu wachsen. Es gibt auch keine Raumforderungen. 

Die sklerotischen Knochenareale fallen im MRT wegen ihrem hohen Kalk- und niedrigen Wasseranteil auf. Der Radiologe ist schon der Meinung, dass es sich dabei um Knochenmetastasen handelt oder dass es zumindest Knochenmetastasen waren. Insofern sprechen die Befunde nicht gegen den Erfolg der bisherigen Therapie. Der Knochen ist in diesen Bereichen einfach tot und verkalkt. Damit könnte ich leben.

Auch im Weichteilgewebe gibt es auf den ersten Blick keine Befunde.

Damit könnte ich zufrieden sein, wenn mein PSA nicht wäre. Dafür gibt es keine Erklärung. Die Lymphknoten, die man im MRT sehen kann, sind unauffällig. Insbesondere erklären sie kein PSA von 7,62ng/ml. 

Nun habe ich ja Profact, welches vor 3 Monaten fällig gewesen wäre, abgesetzt. Gestern diskutierten wir, nun den Anstieg des Testosterons abzuwarten und dann weitere PET-Untersuchungen, sowohl mit F18-Fluorethylcholin als auch mit C11-Cholin, durchzuführen. 

Dieser Plan wird, wegen der weiter steigenden Therapiekosten, unseren LudwigS beunruhigen. Ich kann dich beruhigen, Ludwig, denn ich habe soeben die Laborwerte der letzten Woche beim Urologen abgeholt. Mein Testosteron ist nach wie vor bei 0,18ng/ml. Es wird also vorerst nichts werden mit weiterer PET-Untersuchung.

Positiv bleibt anzumerken, dass ich dank meiner Erkrankung nun endlich die schönen Ecken Deutschlands kennen lerne  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch): .

WW

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo Winfried!

Ich freue mich sehr, mal wieder etwas Erfreuliches von Dir lesen zu können. Deinen elenden PSA wirst Du auch noch in den Griff bekommen!!

Herzliche Grüße nach Franken von

Schorschel

----------


## WinfriedW

> Ich freue mich sehr, mal wieder etwas Erfreuliches von Dir lesen zu können. Deinen elenden PSA wirst Du auch noch in den Griff bekommen!!


Ja, Schorschel, es sieht so aus, als würden meine Knochenmetastasen z. Zt. ruhen. Das ist besser als umgekehrt. Dennoch hält sich meine Euphorie in Grenzen, denn nach wie vor ist mein PSA äußerst beunruhigend hoch. Vor dem Hintergrund wäre mir ein chirurgisch oder durch Bestrahlung therapierbarer Befund angenehmer.

WW

----------


## Schorschel

Lieber Winfried,

ich bin ja medizinisch nicht so'n großer Crack, wie Du weißt.

Dennoch traue ich mich zu fragen: Ist es ausgeschlossen, dass irgendein entzündlicher Prozess irgendwo "da unten" bei Dir rumspukt?

Müsste eine Nicht-Knochen-Metastase, die so einen PSA-Anstieg produziert, nicht erkennbar und auffindbar sein, wenn es sie denn gäbe?

Viele Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## WinfriedW

> Dennoch traue ich mich zu fragen: Ist es ausgeschlossen, dass irgendein entzündlicher Prozess irgendwo "da unten" bei Dir rumspukt?


Nachdem ich keine Prostata mehr habe, wüsste ich nicht, welches nicht maligne Gewebe entzünden und PSA produzieren könnte.

Ich habe eine viel beunruhigendere Vorstellung. Mich treibt die Idee um, dass in meinem Körper eine große Zahl einzelner Tumorzellen oder kleiner Zellverbände herumschwirrt, die sich der Bildgebung entziehen. 

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie sich die einfangen ließen?

WW

----------


## Schorschel

> Nachdem ich keine Prostata mehr habe, wüsste ich nicht, welches nicht maligne Gewebe entzünden und PSA produzieren könnte.


Stimmt natürlich, was mal wieder die Treffsicherheit meiner Selbsteinschätzung beweist:




> Ich bin ja medizinisch nicht so'n großer Crack, wie Du weißt.


 
Alles Gute wünscht Dir

Schorschel

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

lasse doch die zirkulierenden (warum sollten sie nicht zirkulieren)Krebszellen von BioBran einfangen. 

Vermutlich werden die ruhenden Metastasen und LK auch PSA produzieren. Was hast du davon zu wissen, wo noch eine winzige neue Metastase sitzen könnte, willst du sie rausmachen lassen und die "Ruhe" stören?
Mich hat noch nie interessiert wieviele befallenen LK und Knochenmetastasen sichtbar sind und diese gezählt. Wie war deine Erfahrung mit Celebrex, ich teste gerade und glaube mit sichtbaren Erfolg.
Gruß Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... lasse doch die zirkulierenden (warum sollten sie nicht zirkulieren)Krebszellen von BioBran einfangen.


Ich werde darüber nachdenken.




> Vermutlich werden die ruhenden Metastasen und LK auch PSA produzieren. Was hast du davon zu wissen, wo noch eine winzige neue Metastase sitzen könnte, willst du sie rausmachen lassen und die "Ruhe" stören?


Ich könnte ja mit PSA=7,62ng/ml ganz gut leben, wenn dann wirklich Ruhe wäre. Ich befürchte nur, dass der Wert nach Taxotere ganz schnell wieder ansteigt. Mit PSAVZen von drei Wochen kann man leider nicht leben. Das ist mein Problem.




> Wie war deine Erfahrung mit Celebrex, ich teste gerade und glaube mit sichtbaren Erfolg.


Ich nehme Celebrex seit dem 23.01.07. Meinen PSA-Verlauf kann du dir im Profil ansehen. Am 28.02.07 ist mein PSA auf 7,73 ng/ml gefallen. Welchen Anteil daran Celebrex hatte, ist schwer zu sagen.

Darfst du eigentlich noch Milch ins Müsli tun und Käse essen, Hansi?

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

ich habe noch nie Milch ins Müsli gemischt, nehme nur selbst zubereitetes Joghurt, oder Schafmilchjoghurt. Käseverzehr habe ich reduziert, auf Anraten meiner Heilpraktikerin (4 Wochen ohne Kuhmilchprodukte), wegen Blähungen, unabhängig von der Debatte des Forums.

Gruß Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

Zu *diesem Thema*:

Wie berichtet hatte ich am Ostersonntag Wasser in den Beinen, das linke dicker als das rechte, weshalb ich Thalidomid zunächst abgesetzt habe.

Gestern war ich deshalb beim Hausarzt. Meine Sorge war, dass es sich nicht nur um Ödeme sondern möglicherweise auch um eine Thrombose handeln könnte. Der Hausarzt sprizte mir Heparin und schickte mich zum Ultraschall - ich habe ja sonst nichts zu tun. Dort bestätigte sich der Thromboseverdacht nicht. Es ist bzw. war nur Wasser. Der untersuchende Arzt schenkte mir ein paar Entwässerungstabletten, von denen ich gestern Nachmittag und heute Morgen je eine geschluckt habe. Gestern Abend habe ich dann auch wieder 50mg Thalidomid zu mir genommen.

Gleichwohl geht sowohl Taxotere als auch Thalidomid mit einem erhöhten Thromboserisiko einher. Ohnehin haben Tumorpatienten ein höheres Risiko. Meine Onkologin hält aber eine Prophylaxe nicht für notwendig.

Zum Thema Leukozyten, Lymphozyten und Achterbahn:

Meine Leukozyten sind binnen einer Woche von 1,8*10³/µL auf heute 7,86*10³/µL gestiegen und die Lymphozyten von 0,31*10³/µL (17,1%) auf 0,78*10³/µL (9,9%).

Auch mein Hämoglobin und Hämatokrit sind gestiegen auf jetzt 12.0 g/dL bzw. 36,3%. So hoch waren die Werte schon lage nicht mehr, was ich auf die Entwässerungstabletten zurück führe.

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

da siehst du, wie gesund du bist, nicht verzweifeln wir packen das. Wie geht es eigentlich denen, die regelmäßig längere Zeit schon, Thalidomid nehmen?

Gruß Hans

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Winfried. Soweit ich weiss, hat Christian Ligensa seine Krebs viele Jahre mit Thalidomid unter Kontrolle gehalten. Er hat es aber in geringerer Dosis genommen, nur jeden 2. Tag eine Tablette. Im alten Forum hat er darüber auch berichtet, aber ich habe dieses Forum nicht im Speicher. Vielleicht kannst Du Näheres bei ihm erfragen? 
Thalidomid ist auch das von Leibowitz bevorzugte antiangiogene Mittel.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## WinfriedW

> ...
> Meine Medikantion täglich:
> Sortis (Atorvastatin) 60 ng
> Celebrex (Celecoxib) 2x200mg
> Proscar (Finasterid)
> ASS 100 (Acetylsalicylsäure)
> Selen 200mcg
> Vitamin E 100 IU
> B1 100mg
> ...


Hallo Reinardo, Christian Ligensa nimmt auch noch ein paar andere Sachen. Welche davon therapeutisch wirksam sind und welche nicht, lässt sich von hier aus schwer sagen. Außerdem ist es bekanntlich so, dass jeder Krebs unterschiedlich reagiert. Was bei dem einen funktioniert, kann beim anderen komplett versagen. 
In den Studien mit Thalidomid, wurden teilweise sehr viel höhere Dosen gegeben. Ich experimentiere zur Zeit ein wenig. 

Atorvastatin (Sortis) ist ein Cholesterin-Synthese-Hemmer (CSE-Hemmer). Das werde ich vielleicht nicht brauchen. Oder sind andere, tumorhemmende Effekte bekannt? Wie niedrig sollte das Cholesterin sein?

2x200mg Celebrex nehme ich auch. 
Einen 5-alpha-Reduktase-Hemmer nehme ich zur Zeit nicht. Keine Ahnung, ob mir das im hormonrefraktären Stadium etwas brächte. 
Was brächte mir ASS 100 (Acetylsalicylsäure)?? 
Selen (Cefasel) 300 µg nehme ich auch. 
Leukine bzw. Sargramostim ist in Deutschland nicht zugelassen und m. W. ziemlich teuer. Ich weiß nicht, wie Christian Ligensa das macht. 
Endoxan (Cyclophosphamid) habe ich auf meiner Liste stehen. 
Aredia (Pamidronat) ist ein Bisphosphonat. Stattdessen bekomme ich Zometa. 
Was bringt Dexametasone (Hydrokortison) Infusion 16 mg alle 3 Monate therapeutisch? Wo ist der Sinn? 
Du siehst, Reinardo, es gibt mehr Fragen als Antworten. 
WW

----------


## Harro

*Milchkonsum*

Hallo Hans, hallo Winfried, bitte schaut doch mal bei Wolfgang aus Berlin unter Ernährung etc. den Beitrag gestern 11.58 Nr. 16. Da gibt es neue Erkenntnisse bei ultrahocherhitzter Kuhmilch. Auch Link http://www.milchlos.de/milos0731.htm . Meine aktuellen Werte Leukozyten, Hämoglobin und Lymphozyten nach 9 Tagen IMRT habe ich unter dem entsprechenden Thread eingegeben. 

*"Die meisten Dinge. die uns Vergnügen bereiten, sind unvernünftig"*
(Charles de Montesquieu)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Hutschi.

 Du bist vielleicht ein Schalk! Da bangt einer um sein Leben, überdenkt seltene, unerforschte und unbezahlbare Medikationen und Du empfiehlst ultrahocherhitzte Kuhmilch! ??. 

Nun fehlt mir auch hier wieder ein passender Spruch. 

Wie Du weisst, fliegt Winfried in Kürze nach Botswana. Kaum einer kennt das Land, und ich musste mich gestern in Google orientieren, wo Botswana liegt. Ach, da fielen mir die vielen in meiner Jugendzeit gelesenen Erzählungen ein, als das noch Kolonialgebiet war. Malaria-Prophylaxe ? Wenn es nur das wäre!  In Afrika gibt es ja noch viel mehr, auf  das Winfried sich vorbereiten müsste: Schlafkrankheit, Eboli, Erblindung, Aids, giftige Schlangen, Krokodile, Fleckfieber, todbringende Gewässer, Raubkatzen, Buschmänner und  Eingeborene, die uns Weisse gerne töten würden, weil sie uns nicht leiden können. Da kommen manche Touristen, die das bewachte Camp verlassen, als durchbohrte Leichen nach Deutschland  zurück.

Ich bin wohl der einzige hier, der Winfrieds Mut bewundert.
Bitte, Hutschi, vergiss das mit der Milch und such in Deiner Sammlung mal nach einem Spruch, der zu Winfrieds Abenteuerreise passen und ihm  ein Motto könnte.

Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Harro

*Bangemachen*

Hallo Reinardo, Du hast wohl die Einlage von Hans über den Milchkonsum übersehen. Ich mache zwar gern Späße, doch so brutal, wie Du das jetzt siehst, ist doch mein Hinweis wegen der ach so lebensbedrohenden Kuhmilch doch nicht.
Zitat *Hans:* ich habe noch nie Milch ins Müsli gemischt, nehme nur selbst zubereitetes Joghurt, oder Schafmilchjoghurt. Käseverzehr habe ich reduziert, auf Anraten meiner Heilpraktikerin (4 Wochen ohne Kuhmilchprodukte), wegen Blähungen, unabhängig von der Debatte des Forums.
Na Reinardo, konnte ich Dich überzeugen? Ansonsten bin ich doch in der Runde bei Botswana ständig dabei, weil ich mich dort mit meiner Frau vor fast 20 Jahren schon getummelt habe. Wir haben die Malarie-Prophylaxe
auch von zu Hause mitgenommen auf exaktes Anraten vom Tropeninstitut in Hamburg; aber wir haben sie  auch unversehrt wieder mit nach  Hause gebracht. Auch das vor Ort gekaufte Spezialpulver haben wir nur dabei gehabt aber nicht benötigt, so wie Schorschel es auch geschildert hat. Die Nebenwirkungen der Malaria-Prophylaxe sind enorm, und meine Frau hat das dann schlicht abgelehnt. Im übrigen, lieber Reinardo, schlimmer als PCa kanns ja auch eigentlich garnicht werden, denn statistisch sterben zumindest von den weißen Touristen weit weniger an Malaria als an PCa. Das könnte sich nun wieder schalkhaft anhören. Also, eins ist gewiß, dieser Winfried wird noch die meisten von uns sehr aktiven Forumslesern überleben, es sei denn, er legt sich ausgerechnet mit einem weißen Rhino an.

*"Jede Minute, die man lacht, verlängert das Leben um eine Stunde"*
(Chinesisches Sprichwort)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Hutschi. Das war ja auch nur Quatsch von mir. Wollte es gerade wieder löschen, da warst Du mir mit Deiner Reaktion zuvorgekommen. Natürlich gibt es viele der früheren Gefahren nicht mehr. Trotzdem halte ich Aufenthalte in Afrika noch immer für ein Abenteuer. Der Schatzmeister der FDP (Namen habe ich vergessen), musste in künstlichem Koma und TotalBluttransfusion gegen die agressivste Form der Malaria behandelt werden. Diese und andere schwer zu diagnostizierende Arten von Fieber, Parasitenbefall und fehlende Immunität bei Europäern, schliesslich die unbefriedigende medizinische Infrastruktur  und Versorgung in ernsten Notfällen würden mich hindern, dort ohne Not hinzufliegen. Winfried mag sich damit einen Traum erfüllen. Es sei ihm vergönnt.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Schorschel

> Der Schatzmeister der FDP (Namen habe ich vergessen)...
> 
> Winfried mag sich damit einen Traum erfüllen....


Lieber Reinardo,

der Mensch hieß Rexrodt und ist inzwischen gestorben (nicht an Malaria)...

Mein Aufenthalt im südlichen Afrika mit seiner Tierwelt, seinen Landschaften usw. war einer der schönsten meines Lebens (und ich habe das Glück, Einiges von der Welt gesehen zu haben). Insofern kann Winfried sich wirklich darauf freuen! Und die Risiken bestimmt man weitgehend selber, indem man entscheidet, wo man sich aufhält (und wann, denn die Moskitios stechen vornehmlich zu bestimmten Tageszeiten), wie man sich schützt (Chemie plus Kleidung) etc.etc.

Genieße Deine Vorfreude und Deinen Urlaub, lieber Winfried!!

Viele Grüße 

Schorschel

----------


## WinfriedW

Seit ich Prostatakrebs habe und nachdem ich *in Spanien* war, fürchte ich rein gar nichts mehr, nicht Botswana uns auch keine ultrahocherhitzte Milch  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: .

Mit einem maroden Buschflieger abzustürzen ist jedenfalls die angenehmere Variante sich ins Jenseits zu befördern als *dieses hier*.

Apropos ultrahocherhitzte Milch: HansiB hätschelt seine die Milchsäurebakterien im selbst gemachten Joghurt. Hutschi bevorzugt die sterilisierte Milch - alles tot und bis zu einem Jahr haltbar. Da muss ich erst mal meine eigene Position finden.

WW

----------


## Harro

*Positiv denken*

Mensch, Winfried, warum immer so ins Extrem? Unlängst hat Georg wunderschöne Worte zum meditativen Denken hier ins Forum gesetzt.
Winfried, ich bin ein Ungläubiger. So sagt man wohl zu Leuten, die nicht an Gott glauben. Wer oder was ist Gott? Gott bedeutet im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes weiter nichts als gut. Mit der Lehre Buddhas konnte ich mich irgendwann identifizieren. Das hatte alles irgendwie Hand und Fuß und war frei von meist unglaublichen Geschichten, wenn man mal von den üblichen
wohl in jeder Religion unentbehrlichen Märchen absieht. Dein moderner Beruf bringt es wohl mit sich, daß Du in vielen Dingen so cool wirkst. Ich spüre aber manchmal zwischen Deinen Zeilen, daß Du viel sentimentaler bist, als Du Dich gibst. Gestern habe ich in einem Thread von Deinem Galgenhumor geschrieben, und zwar mit den grünen Bananen, deren Reife Du glaubst evtl. nicht mehr erleben zu können. Winfried, Wunder gibt es immer wieder, so hieß es wohl in einem alten Schlager. Mensch, Junge richte Dich doch mal an so was auf. Du hattest neulich so eine typische Männerformulierung drauf, die mir selbst als Hamburger noch nicht mal geläufig war - und nun ist sie mir auch noch entfallen - es ging wohl um preiswerten spanischen Rotwein, mit dem man sich irgendwie einen antrinken kann. Wie hieß dieses Besäufnis noch? Bitte, lass mich aber bei Deiner Willkommensfeier von Botswana dabei sein. Nimm Dich in Acht vor weißen Rhinos, die schwarzen sind gemütlicher. Gute Reise. Viel Spaß und viel Lachen. Meine Frau flüsterte, als die Löwen in der Dunkelheit sich am Range Rover scheuerten, ich mach vor Angst in die Hose. Der Ranger verstand die deutsche Sprache nicht. So blieb alles bei mir bis eben.

*"Die Erinnerung ist das einzige Paradies, woraus wir nicht vertrieben werden können"              * (Jean Paul)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## WinfriedW

Ich war vergangenen Freitag in der onkologischen Ambulanz in Frankfurt, um vor dem Hintergrund der nun vorliegenden schriftlichen Befunde von Skelettszintigramm und MRT mit dem dortigen Oberarzt über das weitere Vorgehen zu reden. 

Mein PSA-Wert ist in der letzten Woche laut Messung der Onkologin nur wenig auf 7,21ng/ml gesunken.

Vor diesem Hintergrund lautet der Beschluss, dass es vorerst keine weitere Chemotherapie gibt. Das wäre, wenn er stattgefunden hätte, am Freitag der 7. Zyklus gewesen.

Ob ich mit dieser Entscheidung glücklich bin, weiß ich nicht. Stellt sich doch die Frage nach dem weiteren Vorgehen. Da gibt es von Seiten der Frankfurter keinerlei ernst zu nehmende Vorschläge  Therapiepause. 

Ich nehme ja Thalidomid. Der Frankfurter Oberarzt ließ mich wissen, dass er mir Thalidomid weder empfohlen noch verschrieben hätte, weil erstens das vorliegende Zahlenmaterial äußerst dünn sei und er zweitens das Verhältnis von Nutzen zu Nebenwirkungen für ungünstig erachtet.

Danach könnte man meinen, der Oberarzt hätte andere, vielleicht bessere Vorschläge parat  weit gefehlt.

Das LHRH-Analogon (Profact) wäre bei mir vor 3 Monaten fällig gewesen. Ich habe Profact stattdessen abgesetzt. Mein Testosteron ist seither nicht gestiegen und liegt jetzt bei 0,18ng/ml. Vor diesem Hintergrund könnte man glauben, dass sich an meiner Situation z. Zt. mit und ohne LHRH-Analogon nichts ändern würde. Gleichwohl empfiehlt mir der Oberarzt ein LHRH-Analogon, weil es die Beobachtung gäbe, dass die LHRH-Analoga neben dem Testosteron senkenden Eigenschaften einen eigenen Tumor hemmenden Effekt haben, dessen Wirkzusammenhänge man jedoch nicht erklären könne. Dieses Phänomen ist mir nicht ganz neu, weil es in diesem Forum auch schon angesprochen wurde. Andererseits gibt es zu diesem Effekt noch weniger Studien und Zahlenmaterial als zu Thalidomid. Nachdem die antiandrogene Therapie bei mir gerade erst versagt hat, verspreche ich mir davon eigentlich nichts.

Mein Urologe hätte die Therapie mit Profact auch weiter laufen gelassen, weil: das haben wir immer schon so gemacht. Nachdem ich mich weigerte, räumte er allerdings ein, dass eine intermittierende Hormonblockade nach der Studienlage keine schlechteren Ergebnisse bringt als eine kontinuierliche. Das Widerspricht nun wiederum der Theorie, dass die LHRH-Analoga einen eigenen Tumor hemmenden Effekt haben.

Auch Casodex brachte der Frankfurter Oberarzt ins Gespräch. Vor dem Hintergrund, dass Casodex bei mir versagte und ich es vor genau 7 Monaten abgesetzt habe, fand ich diesen Vorschlag auch nicht gerade sehr passend. Nun soll es ja Fälle geben, in denen Casodex den Krebs füttert. Das war bei mir offenbar nicht der Fall, denn das Absetzen des Medikaments ließ den PSA-Verlauf unbeeindruckt. Nur versprechen tue ich mir von Casodex derzeit auch nichts.

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn, wir haben keinen Plan. Das ist für den Patienten eine ziemlich unbequeme Situation, denn eines ist sicher, PSA wird steigen.

WW

----------


## Harro

*Testosteronbombe*

Hallo, Winfried, Du hast mal zitiert von einem alten (war wohl Grieche) "ich weiß, daß ich nichts weiß". Das wohl wohl der in der Tonne oder so. Nun, aber Du weißt so schrecklich viel. Trotzdem erlaube ich mir, Dich einmal zu fragen, ob nicht das Extrem mit einer Superdosis Testosteron einen Versuch wert wäre, natürlich vorausgesetzt, Dein Onkologe und Dein Hausarzt spielen damit. Man muß wohl gute Nerven haben und noch eine relativ gute Kondition. Aber nach dem Studium all der Dinge, die Du schon ins Rennen geschickt hast, fiel mir nichts Besseres ein, und ausgerechnet Leibowitz hatte wohl damit schon mal Erfolg. Ich gehe davon aus, daß Du mir nun gleich tüchtig Deine Meinung sagst, aber auch das hilft, um neue Kräfte zu tanken, die Du für Botswana dringend benötigst.

*"Die Erfahrungen sind die Samenkörner, aus denen die Klugheit emporwächst*"       (Konrad Adenauer)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

*Sokrates*

Hallo, gestern abend fiel es mir wieder ein, daß es Sokrates war, dessen Ausspruch Winfried so gut gefiel. Der in der Tonne dagegen war Diogenes.


*"Wer tugendhaft lebt, wird geehrt, aber er wird nicht beneidet"*
(Persisches Sprichwort)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## WinfriedW

Es ist immer wieder schön, mit unterschiedlichen Ärzten zu reden. So bekommt man das ganze Meinungsspektrum serviert. Nachdem, wie unter *#160* berichtet vor einer Woche meine Chemotherapie in Frankfurt ausgefallen ist, habe ich sie heute mit einer Woche Verspätung nachgeholt und zwar diesmal in Nürnberg und nicht in Frankfurt. Ich bin von den Frankfurtern in sofern etwas enttäuscht, als von dort praktisch keine weitergehenden Vorschläge unterbreitet werden. Erschwerend kommt hinzu, dass ich es dort mit ständig wechselnden Ärzten zu tun habe, die sich teilweise in der Facharztausbildung befinden und nur bedingt alleine entscheiden können.

In Nürnberg sprudeln die Vorschläge auch nicht gerade. Die meisten Vorschläge kommen von mir. Dort spreche ich aber immer mit der selben Fachärztin und sie hört sich meine Vorschläge immerhin an und ist demgegenüber aufgeschlossen. Thalidomid wäre z. B. in Frankfurt nicht durchsetzbar gewesen.

Ich werde also meine weiteren Chemotherapien, so es denn weitere gibt, in Nürnberg durchführen. Heute habe ich erst mal meinen siebten Taxotere-Zyklus - ich brauche das, bevor ich in Urlaub fahre. Natürlich verbinde ich damit auch die Hoffnung, den PSA-Wert noch ein Stück weiter nach unten zu pflegen und möchte nach dem Urlaub keine bösen Überraschungen erleben.

Während sich die Frankfurter die Kühlhandschuhe bei Taxotere sparen, nehmen die Nürnberger diese Empfehlung ernst - mir sind fast die Hände abgefroren. Welchen Benefit man durch die Kühlhandschuhe wirklich hat, weiß ich nicht. Aber wenn sanofi-aventis diese empfiehlt, ist es vielleicht nicht verkehrt, sich danach zu richten. Nach 6 Zyklen Taxotere färben sich meine Fingernägel ganz leicht braun. Mit Kühlhandschuhen hätte ich diese Nebenwirkung vielleicht nicht. Außerdem schütten die Nürnberger nach Vorinfusion und Chemo noch mal 250ml Infusionslösung hinterher. Auch das sparen sich die Frankfurter.

In Frankfurt musste ich jeweils 15,- Zuzahlung für die Medikamente abdrücken. In Nürnberg hat man mir bisher nichts in Rechnung gestellt. Sieht auch nicht so aus, als hätte man das vor. Das Gesundheitswesen gibt mir zunehmend Rätsel auf.

Außerdem haben die Nürnberger kein Problem damit, mir eine AU-Bescheinigung auszustellen. Das erleichtert das Procedere wesentlich. Das Frankfurter Krankenhaus darf angeblich keine AU bescheinigen. Da gewinne ich dann einen zusätzlichen Besuch beim Hausarzt. 

Ich denke, ich werde meine Therapie jetzt schwerpunktmäßig nach Nürnberg verlagern. Das heißt nicht, dass ich mir nicht irgendwann mal wieder einen Termin in Frau Prof. Jägers Sprechstunde mache.

WW

----------


## Michael

> Außerdem schütten die Nürnberger nach Vorinfusion und Chemo noch mal 250ml Infusionslösung hinterher.
> 
> In Frankfurt musste ich jeweils 15,- Zuzahlung für die Medikamente abdrücken. WW


Hallo Winfried,
mich würde interessieren, um welche 250 ml Infusionslsg. es sich dabei handelt, die die Nürnberger hinterher "schütten".

Die 15,- sind die Rezeptgebühren für die Apotheke, die Du wahrscheinlich noch bezahlen wirst müssen, es sei denn, Du bist davon befreit oder die Nürnberger haben es vergessen.

Alles Gute, ich drücke Dir die Daumen
Michael

----------


## WinfriedW

> ..., mich würde interessieren, um welche 250 ml Infusionslsg. es sich dabei handelt, die die Nürnberger hinterher "schütten".


Stinknormales Salzwasser (physiologische Kochsalzlösung). Ob man's braucht, weiß ich nicht.




> Die 15,- sind die Rezeptgebühren für die Apotheke, die Du wahrscheinlich noch bezahlen wirst müssen, es sei denn, Du bist davon befreit oder die Nürnberger haben es vergessen.


Befreit bin ich nicht. Vielleicht schickt mir die Apotheke eine Rechnung. Ich kann's abwarten.

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

So einen niedrigen T möchte ich auch mal haben, unter 0,26, jetzt 0,32 bin ich nie gekommen. Würde mir das was bringen? 

Versuch doch mal, wenn du LHRH abgesetzt hast 2 x Proscar. Dieter V hat damit einen gut sichtbaren PSA Abfall erlebt (allerdings mit vorhandener Prostata). Bei mir konnte ich den Erfolg des starken PSA Abfalls wegen der gleichzeitigen Celebrexeinnahme und dem Absetzen von Casodex, welcher Änderung zuordnen? Mittlerweile nehme ich Avodart, Proscar war negativ getestet, wie ich später nach dem Absetzen merkte (bitte nicht lästern).
Auch später Eligard anstatt Profakt, wäre einen Versuch wert, du weißt ich probiere gerne.

Als Alternative würde ich einen Heilpraktiker, nicht "Wunderheiler" versuchen. Dein Hauptproblem scheint der höhere PSA zu sein, du bist nicht geschwächt, hast keine Schmerzen, deine Metastasen scheinen zu ruhen.

Alles Gute Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

> *Testosteronbombe*
> 
> ..., ob nicht das Extrem mit einer Superdosis Testosteron einen Versuch wert wäre, natürlich vorausgesetzt, Dein Onkologe und Dein Hausarzt spielen damit. Man muß wohl gute Nerven haben und noch eine relativ gute Kondition. ...


Hallo Hutschi, 

du wartest noch auf eine Antwort auf diese Frage. Es ist nicht so, dass ich darauf nicht antworten will. Es ist vielmehr so, dass ich dazu keine rechte Meinung habe. Vielleicht gibt es hier im Forum ja einen Vertreter, der das schon einmal probiert hat und berichten kann?

Ich habe dieses Thema irgendwann mit einem Urologen, dessen Name in diesem Forum nicht ganz unbekannt ist, erörtert. Der sagte mir, so etwas mache man evtl. bei verzweifelten ausweglosen Fällen. Dort bin ich noch nicht. Ich bin ja nahezu zu jeder Untat bereit. Ich bräuchte allerdings einen Arzt, der mir nach Nutzen-/Risiko-abwägung dazu rät. Den gibt's im Moment nicht.

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

> Hilär bezieht sich auf den Begriff "Hilus" - lat. hilum kl. Ding. Gemeint ist die Vertiefung der Oberfläche eines Organs, wo strangförmig Gefäße, Nerven, Ausführungsgänge ein- bzw. austreten. z.B. Lungenhilus. In diesem Sinne kann man die Position von "etwas" in der Nähe vom Hilus beschreiben.





> "Hilär" wird abgeleitet von "Hilus"/ "Hilum" - s.hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hilus Carola-Elke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Das Hilum oder der Hilus ist der Ansatzpunkt an dem Blutgefäße und Nerven in ein Organ eintreten. Das Wort kommt aus dem Lateinischen und heißt wörtlich übersetzt Stiel.
> 
> Man spricht beispielsweise vom Leber-, Lungen-, Milz- oder Nierenhilus. Bei Organen, die eine Gefäßversorgung über mehrere Gefäße und an verschiedenen Stellen haben, gibt es keinen Hilus ( beispielsweise der Darm oder die Harnblase )


Langsam komme ich der Sache näher: *Hilär ist der Bereich der Gefäßwurzel am Herzen. Das sind Lungenarterien und venen. Um diese Gefäße liegen Lymphknoten, die hilär genannt werden.*

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

Wo ich gerade dabei bin:

Was heißt eigentlich: "interaortocaval" ? 

WW

----------


## Urologe

intraaortocaval = zwischen Aorta (Hauptschlagader) und Vena cava (Hohlvene) gelegen.

Hier in Nierenhöhe sind häufig Lymphknotenpakete zu finden

Gruss
fs

----------


## WinfriedW

> Hier in Nierenhöhe sind häufig Lymphknotenpakete zu finden


Genau, bei mir auch! Nicht nur, dass sie dort zu finden sind, sie sind auch, zumindest der oder andere Lymphknoten,  tumorös befallen.

Danke

----------


## Tinka

Hallo Winfried,




> Langsam komme ich der Sache näher: *Hilär ist der Bereich der Gefäßwurzel am Herzen. Das sind Lungenarterien und –venen. Um diese Gefäße liegen Lymphknoten, die hilär genannt werden.*
> WW


Lymphknoten haben auch einen Hilus, nämlich dort, wo die Lymphe den Knoten verläßt (Vasa efferentia).

Lieben Gruß
Andrea

----------


## WinfriedW

> Lymphknoten haben auch einen Hilus, nämlich dort, wo die Lymphe den Knoten verläßt (Vasa efferentia).


Mag sein, interessiert mich aber nicht.

Im Befund zu meinem Cholin-PET/CT vom 31.10.06, also vor einem Jahr, steht: "LK-Status: iliacal und inguinal kein Nachweis von pathologisch vergrößerten LK oder Cholin-Mehranreicherungen im Bereich der LK-Stationen. Retroperitoneal unspezifisch vergrößerte LK bis zu 1 cm Cholin-positiv. Nachweis eines 8 mm großen LK rechts hilär mit vermehrter Cholin-Aufnahme. Sonst keine suspekte LK-Vergrößerung."

Nun habe ich außerdem den *UPSIO-Befund aus Nijmegen*. Dort sind vier Lymphknoten namentlich benannt: A, B, C, D. Du, Tinka, *zerlegst doch manchmal Männer* auf dem Seziertisch. Da kannst du mir sicher sagen, welcher von den vieren der hiläre ist?

Gruß Winfried

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Winfried,

kürzlich habe ich Dir angeboten, Deinen Holland-Befund einem laparoskopisch tätigen und sehr erfahrenen Urologen vorzulegen mit der Frage, wie die laparoskopische Operierbarkeit eingeschätzt wird. 

Die Antwort habe ich schon ein paar Tage, aber weil ich irgendwo mitbekommen habe, dass Du in Tirol bist, wollte ich erst die Rückkehr abwarten. Sie lautet wie folgt:

...Laparoskopisch kann man vieles machen...

...aber: die Befunde sind sehr klein und der Patient wurde bestrahlt. Eine OP würde von ihm, -wenn überhaupt- nur offen durchgeführt werden....

Das "wenn überhaupt" interpretiert man natürlich als sorgfältige Risiko-Abwägung. Ich glaube, dass neben dem allgemeinen Gesundheitszustand und vielen anderen Dingen dabei auch die frühere Radiatio eine wichtige Rolle spielt.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Tinka

> Da kannst du mir sicher sagen, welcher von den vieren der hiläre ist?
> Gruß Winfried


_"Nodi lymphoidei bronchopulmonales: am Lungenhilum. In der Klinik werden sie manchmal noch "Hilusdrüsen" genannt, weil man früher die Lymphknoten als "Lymphdrüsen" bezeichnet hat"_

aus:
Lippert, Lehrbuch Anatomie, 6. Auflage, 2003

Insofern würde ich sagen, dass es Knoten D ist, aber vielleicht befragst Du noch mal Deinen Telefonjoker.

Lieben Gruß
Andrea

----------


## Anonymous1

Hilär ist der Bereich der Gefäßwurzel am Herzen. Das sind Lungenarterien und venen. Um diese Gefäße liegen Lymphknoten, die hilär genannt werden. Mediastinal ist dann in der Mitte entlang der Aorta und Hohlvene und an anderen Orten.

----------


## WinfriedW

> Hilär ist der Bereich der Gefäßwurzel am Herzen. Das sind Lungenarterien und venen. Um diese Gefäße liegen Lymphknoten, die hilär genannt werden. ...


Das deckt sich in etwa mit dem, was ich *oben* schrieb und dürfte so auch richtig sein.

Wäre halt prima, wenn sich die Mediziner so ausdrückten, dass man sie versteht und noch wichtiger, dass sie sich untereinander verstehen. Es wäre halt Mist, wenn der Chirurg den Radiologen missversteht und das falsche Organ entfernt. Sage hier keiner, so etwas käme nicht vor.

Ich saß gestern mit Prof. H. über dem Befund. Er sagte, hilär sei auf Höhe des Nierenstiels. Nun gibt es zwar einen Nierenhilius, der auch  Nierenstiel genannt wird, dennoch liegt H. offensichtlich falsch, denn das hier Geschrieben ist richtig.




> Insofern würde ich sagen, dass es Knoten D ist, ...


Eher nicht! Er müsste wohl höher im Brustbereich liegen und ist auf dem Bild offenbar gar nicht drauf. Im Nijmegen wurden Bilder vom Abdomen gemacht. Das hatte ich so nicht in Auftrag gegeben. Der hiläre Bereich ist damit vermutlich gar nicht erfasst und das obwohl auch den Holländern der Befund der Voruntersuchung vorlag. - Na prima!

Es gibt in der Zwischenzeit ein neues Cholin-PET/CT vom 19.10.07. Dort steht zum Thema: _"Konstante Darstellung mäßig intensiv Cholin-positiver, in erster Linie unspezifisch zu wertender bihilärer Lymphknoten. ..."_

Hier wird also nun von Lymphknoten in der Mehrzahl gesprochen, wobei sich der Passus: _"Konstante Darstellung"_, auf die Voruntersuchung vor einem Jahr bezieht. Diese Aussage ist nun auch mal wieder weder Fisch noch Fleisch - Nicht Genaues weiß man nicht.

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

> Hallo Winfried,
> 
> kürzlich habe ich Dir angeboten, Deinen Holland-Befund einem laparoskopisch tätigen und sehr erfahrenen Urologen vorzulegen mit der Frage, wie die laparoskopische Operierbarkeit eingeschätzt wird. 
> 
> Die Antwort habe ich schon ein paar Tage, aber weil ich irgendwo mitbekommen habe, dass Du in Tirol bist, wollte ich erst die Rückkehr abwarten. Sie lautet wie folgt:
> 
> ...Laparoskopisch kann man vieles machen...
> 
> ...aber: die Befunde sind sehr klein und der Patient wurde bestrahlt. Eine OP würde von ihm, -wenn überhaupt- nur offen durchgeführt werden....
> ...


Danke Dieter.

Dem wäre entgegen zu halten, dass der in Frage kommende OP-Bereich außerhalb des bestrahlten Bereichs liegt.

Es gibt also durchaus Urologen, die, wenn man sie drauf anspricht, bereit wären, die Lymphknoten heraus zu operiere. Inwieweit der Patient davon profitiert mag niemand versprechen. Es ist aber auch nicht so, dass dies als völliger Quatsch abgetan wird. Es könnte schon sein, dass der Patient davon profitiert. Es gibt diesbezüglich schlicht keine Erfahrung und erst recht keine Zahlen.

Prof. H. würde auch mit Bauchschnitt operieren. Er ist der Auffassung, die offene OP sei für den Patienten weniger belastend, weil die Operationsdauer ungleich kürzer sei und die lange Narkose den Patienten stark beeinträchtige. Außerdem würde man nicht nur die vier namentlich genannten Lymphknoten entfernen, sondern den ganzen Bereich ausräumen, denn es ist nicht damit zu rechnen, dass die benachbarten Lymphknoten wirklich tumorfrei sind. Bei laparoskopischer Vorgehensweise hätte er Bedenken wg. der möglicherweise mangelnden Radikalität.

Wenn ich mich dafür entschließen würde, hätte dies den Vorteil, dass man mit dem frischen Tumormaterial immunhistochemische Untersuchungen mit dem Ziel einer individualisierten Therapie durchführen könnte.

WW

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Winfried



> Ich saß gestern mit Prof. H. über dem Befund. Er sagte, hilär sei auf Höhe des Nierenstiels. Nun gibt es zwar einen Nierenhilius, der auch  Nierenstiel genannt wird, dennoch liegt H. offensichtlich falsch, denn das hier Geschrieben ist richtig.


Wie du richtig erkannt hast, ist es durchaus so, dass an den Stellen der Niere, an denen der Harnleiter austritt und die Nierenarterie und -vene ein- bzw. austritt sich der Nierenhilus befindet. Diese Stelle wird bei einigen Organen so benannt. So gibt es außer den Nierenhili, die Lungenhili und den Leberhilus. Von dort breiten sich auch die Lymphbahnen aus und als vorgeschaltete Wächter des Immunsystems gibt es dort oft eine ganze Reihe von Lyphknoten, die Krebszellen aber auch andere Krankheitserreger, bevor sie die Niere erreichen abfangen. Die, wenn das Immunsystem schlagkräftig genug ist, von den Fresszellen vernichtet werden.

Daraus kannst Du ablesen, Lymphknoten entfernen muss nicht zwangsläufig der Krebsbekämpfung dienen. Dagegen sollte ein Lymphknoten, der zur Metastase mutiert ist, wie eine solche therapiert werden. Alle anderen sollte man nicht entfernen um ihre Schutzfunktion nicht zu verlieren.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Dagegen sollte ein Lymphknoten, der zur Metastase mutiert ist, wie eine solche therapiert werden. Alle anderen sollte man nicht entfernen um ihre Schutzfunktion nicht zu verlieren.


Dummerweise kann der Chirurg die Lymphknoten erst nach histologischer Untersuchung beurteilen.

Gute Nacht

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

aus diesem Grundw, ignoriere ich meine befallenen LKs und vertraue auf die Schutzfunktion, auch der befallenen LKS. Mit Erfolg wie man sieht. Was nützen die entnommenen 20 LKs o.b. wenn der 21. befallen ist. Glaubt ihr wirklich, daß alle befallenen entfernt werden? 
Gruß Hans

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Winfried



> Dummerweise kann der Chirurg die Lymphknoten erst nach histologischer Untersuchung beurteilen.


Dummerweise bin ich mir nicht sicher was Du möchtest. Willst Du einen histologisch gesicherten, mit Metastase befallenen Lymphknoten entfernen lassen oder soll ein Chirurg Lymphknoten entfernen, die nach Cholin-PET/CT als suspekt karakterisiert wurden?
Weil vom Hilus die Rede ist, halte ich eine Biopsie vor einem chirurgischen Eingriff für fast nicht durchführbar bzw. wird sich kaum ein Arzt finden, der sie an dieser Stelle durchführt.
Deshalb könnten sehr wohl, mittels offener Op-Technik, verdächtige Lymphknoten entfernt werden, wenn es sich, wie Du schreibst um einen unbestrahlten Bereich handelt. Das Problem dafür einen Operateur zu finden, hast Du ja nicht.



> Prof. H. würde auch mit Bauchschnitt operieren. Er ist der Auffassung, die offene OP sei für den Patienten weniger belastend, weil die Operationsdauer ungleich kürzer sei und die lange Narkose den Patienten stark beeinträchtige. Außerdem würde man nicht nur die vier namentlich genannten Lymphknoten entfernen, sondern den ganzen Bereich ausräumen, denn es ist nicht damit zu rechnen, dass die benachbarten Lymphknoten wirklich tumorfrei sind. Bei laparoskopischer Vorgehensweise hätte er Bedenken wg. der möglicherweise mangelnden Radikalität.


Ich halte die radikale Ausräumung der Lymphknoten für bedenklicher als die Möglichkeit nicht alle befallenen Lymphknoten zu erwischen. Sie haben selbst im Stadium der Micrometastasierung noch eine erhebliche schützende Funktion dem folgenden Organ gegenüber. Sind alle Lymphknoten erst mal entfernt, siedeln sich ausgeschwemmte Tumorzellen direkt im angrenzenden Organ ab. Das Immunsystem findet dort einfach nicht mehr statt!
Ich bezweifle einfach den Vorteil einer derartigen Invasion.

Happy Halloween
Heribert

----------


## WinfriedW

> Dummerweise bin ich mir nicht sicher was Du möchtest. Willst Du einen histologisch gesicherten, mit Metastase befallenen Lymphknoten entfernen lassen oder soll ein Chirurg Lymphknoten entfernen, die nach Cholin-PET/CT als suspekt charakterisiert wurden?
> Weil vom Hilus die Rede ist, halte ich eine Biopsie vor einem chirurgischen Eingriff für fast nicht durchführbar bzw. wird sich kaum ein Arzt finden, der sie an dieser Stelle durchführt.


Nach dem *UPSIO-Befund aus Nijmegen* und dem Ulmer Cholin PET/CT halte ich es für erwiesen, dass ich  paraortale und interortocavale Lymphknotenmetastasen habe. Dieser Befund ist für meine Begriffe hinreichend sicher. An eine Biopsie zur Absicherung des Befundes ist nicht gedacht. Stellt sich die Frage, ob ich von einer Entfernung der Lymphknoten in diesem Bereich profitieren könnte.

Wenn OP, dann werden alle Lymphknoten in diesem Bereich entfernt. Welche davon dann im Einzelnen wirklich befallen sind, wird durch anschließende histologische Untersuchung geklärt. Dann sind die Lymphknoten aber schon draußen.

Nun wärs natürlich für mich außerordentlich interessant zu wissen, ob es darüber hinaus auch im hilären Bereich befallene Lymphknoten gibt. Das könnte meine Entscheidung maßgeblich beeinflussen. In diesem Bereich ist m. E. die Situation nicht ganz so klar.




> Ich halte die radikale Ausräumung der Lymphknoten für bedenklicher als die Möglichkeit nicht alle befallenen Lymphknoten zu erwischen. Sie haben selbst im Stadium der Micrometastasierung noch eine erhebliche schützende Funktion dem folgenden Organ gegenüber. Sind alle Lymphknoten erst mal entfernt, siedeln sich ausgeschwemmte Tumorzellen direkt im angrenzenden Organ ab. Das Immunsystem findet dort einfach nicht mehr statt!


Bist du dir sicher, dass die Dinge so funktionieren, wie du dir das vorstellst?

Natürlich ist das Lymphsystem ein wichtiger Teil des Immunsystems. Das ist völlig unbestritten. Ob allerdings  tumoröse  Lymphknoten  dazu noch viel beitragen, wage  ich zu bezweifeln. Es könnte auch so sein, dass dort Tumorgewebe heranwächst und von dort Metastasen ausgestreut werden. Jedenfalls zerstören die Lymphknoten die Tumorzellen nicht. Nein, im Gegenteil, in den befallenen Knoten wächst Tumorgewebe heran. Nach meinem Verständnis leitet das Lymphsystem  die Gewebsflüssigkeit (Lymphe)  aus dem peripheren Gewebe bzw. von den  Organen zurück in den Blutkreislauf und nicht etwa umgekehrt. Die Lymphgefäße münden hier irgendwo in die untere Hohlvene. Wenn Teile des Lymphsystems entfernt wurden, dann kann es zu Abflussstörungen kommen. Das ist nicht schön und kann handfeste Probleme bereiten. Dass sich aber deshalb Tumorzellen direkt im angrenzenden Organ absiedeln, die sich sonst dort nicht abgesiedelt hätten, glaube ich nicht. 

Es gibt einschlägige Erfahrungen mit solchen OPs. Bei Hodenkrebspatienten werden in kurativer Absicht die retroperitonealen Lymphknoten relativ häufig ausgeräumt.

WW

----------


## Anonymous1

> Nun wärs natürlich für mich außerordentlich interessant zu wissen, ob es darüber hinaus auch im hilären Bereich befallene Lymphknoten gibt. Das könnte meine Entscheidung maßgeblich beeinflussen. In diesem Bereich ist m. E. die Situation nicht ganz so klar.


Mich stört, das der hiläre Verdacht aus der PET nicht auch im USPIO-Befund auftaucht, - jedenfalls deute ich das so als medizinischer Laie. Würde man PET ignorieren (ich könnte das nicht), könnte man sich auf den Bauchraum konzentrieren, wo ja auch die Urologen eher zuhause sind. Das würde dann eine Entscheidung etwas erleichtern. 

Pulmonal mögen die Urologen nicht so gerne mitmachen.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Winfried



> Bist du dir sicher, dass die Dinge so funktionieren, wie du dir das vorstellst?


Ich hätte nicht schreiben sollen "im angrenzenden Organ" sondern "in angrenzenden Organen". Ansonsten hat das nichts mit meiner Vorstellung zu tun, sondern mit der Anatomie und Physiologie des menschlichen Körpers.
Eine schöne Übersicht und Erklärung des Lymphsystems und der lymphatischen Organe wird auf dieser Seite dargestellt oder hier. Wenn Du Dir im Klaren darüber bist, was die Lymphknoten im lymphatischen System leisten, wirst Du erfahren haben, dass in den Knoten erst die Fresszellen aus Lymphophagen entstehen, die Krebszellen abwehren können. 
Was glaubst Du warum sich in Lymphknoten die Tumorzellen angesammelt haben und dann erst zu einer Metastase heranwachsen können?
Auch darauf habe ich eine plausible Antwort:
Zunächst hat der Lymphknoten die Tumorzellen aus der Lymphe ausgefiltert. Fresszellen haben die Tumorzellen vernichtet bis bei einem Immuntief nicht mehr genügend Fresszellen das Wachstum der Tumorzellen verhindern konnten. Hier wurde aus einem Lymphknoten eine Metastase, die wiederum Tumorzellen in die Lymphe abgibt.
Das Phantastische des Lymphatischen Systems liegt nun darin, dass benachbarte Lymphknoten, diese ausgesiedelten Tumorzellen erneut aufhalten können, in der Nähe liegende lebenswichtige Organe zu besiedel und in ihrer Funktion einzuschränken.

Welcher Operateur will beurteilen können, ob ein Lymphknoten noch Abwehrzellen erzeugt und welcher nicht?
Bei dieser Konstellation kann man sicher darüber reden, durch einen offenen operativen Eingriff eindeutig als schwerstbefallen markierte Lymphknoten oder nach Inaugenscheinnahme suspekte, geschwollene Lymphknoten zu entfernen. Nach meinem Verständnis wäre es auf jeden Fall ein Fehler noch intakte lymphatische Organe zu entfernen.
Mir schiene es viel hilfreicher mit allen zur verfügung stehenden Mitteln das Immunsystem zu stärken um die Produktion der Fresszellen anzukurbeln.



> Natürlich ist das Lymphsystem ein wichtiger Teil des Immunsystems. Das ist völlig unbestritten. Ob allerdings tumoröse Lymphknoten dazu noch viel beitragen, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Es könnte auch so sein, dass dort Tumorgewebe heranwächst und von dort Metastasen ausgestreut werden. Jedenfalls zerstören die Lymphknoten die Tumorzellen nicht. Nein, im Gegenteil, in den befallenen Knoten wächst Tumorgewebe heran. Nach meinem Verständnis leitet das Lymphsystem die Gewebsflüssigkeit (Lymphe) aus dem peripheren Gewebe bzw. von den Organen zurück in den Blutkreislauf und nicht etwa umgekehrt. Die Lymphgefäße münden hier irgendwo in die untere Hohlvene. Wenn Teile des Lymphsystems entfernt wurden, dann kann es zu Abflussstörungen kommen. Das ist nicht schön und kann handfeste Probleme bereiten. Dass sich aber deshalb Tumorzellen direkt im angrenzenden Organ absiedeln, die sich sonst dort nicht abgesiedelt hätten, glaube ich nicht.


Mit den Abflussstörungen hast Du recht, weil es bei der Entfernung von lymphatischem Gewebe zum Lymphstau kommen kann. Das kommt aber in aller Regel nur nach der Entfernung von Lymphknoten in der Leisten- und Achselgegend vor. 
Bei den weiteren Ausführungen irrst Du leider. Vor allem weil es sich bei dem Lymphsystem um ein Geflecht handelt, welches über Querverbindungen Aufgaben, genau wie das auch bei dem Venengeflecht ist, die vom einen Teil nicht mehr erfüllt werden können, auf den benachbarten Teil übertragen. Genau das ist aber bei einer radikalen Ausräumung nicht mehr möglich.



> Es gibt einschlägige Erfahrungen mit solchen OPs. Bei Hodenkrebspatienten werden in kurativer Absicht die retroperitonealen Lymphknoten relativ häufig ausgeräumt.


Auch da hast Du recht, nur mit der Schlussfolgerung stimmt etwas nicht.
Bei der RPE geschieht das doch auch. Die Entfernung der für die Prostata zuständigen Lymphknoten erfolgt aber doch in erster Linie um festzustellen ob sich schon Tumorzellen ausgesiedelt haben um dann eine weitere Therapie in kurativer Absicht zu verfolgen. Zudem muss die Prostata nicht mehr geschützt werden, wenn sie entfernt wurde.

Wenn sich in weiten Bereichen des Körpers schon Metastasen befinden, sind die Lymphknoten die einzigen Wächter, die noch wirksam bei intaktem Immunsystem, Tumorzellen aufhalten können. Ich halte es für sehr fragwürdig, wenn ein Chirurg in dieser Situation, mehr als das tumorlastige Gewebe aus dem Lymphatischen System zu entfernen bereit ist.

Liebe Grüße zu Allerheiligen
Heribert

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Mir schiene es viel hilfreicher mit allen zur verfügung stehenden Mitteln das Immunsystem zu stärken um die produktion der Fresszellen anzukurbeln...


Lieber Heribert!

Ich verstehe ja nicht soviel von den medizinischen Zusammenhängen, aber genau das, was ich aus Deinem (m.E. sehr plausiblen) Beitrag oben zitiere, macht nach meinem Verständnis die AHIT-Therapie, die ich ja als Mono-Therapie gegen meinen PK mache. Ich nehme an, dass das "Fresszellen-Thema" auch schon bei der Entstehung des Primärtumors grundsätzlich gilt, und nicht nur bei der Metastasierung, oder?

Übrigens schließt sich bei Deinen Ausführungen nach meiner Ansicht auch der Kreis zur Psyche, die einen wesentlichen Einfluss auf die Robustheit des Immunsystems hat. Hierüber wird ja in einem anderen Thread gerade diskutiert.

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Heribert

Hallo lieber Schorschel



> Ich nehme an, dass das "Fresszellen-Thema" auch schon bei der Entstehung des Primärtumors grundsätzlich gilt, und nicht nur bei der Metastasierung, oder?


In allen Organen verläuft neben dem Venengeflecht parallel das Lymphgeflecht, welche membranös miteinader verbunden sind. Krankheitserreger, Fremdstoffe und auch entartete Zellen werden über diese Bahn in den zwischengeschalteten lymphatischen Organen (Lymphknoten) gefiltert und durch Fresszellen vernichtet. Bei diesem Prozess werden andere Lymphozyten angelernt diese Tumorzellen grundsätzlich zu vernichten. Das sind die sog. Killerzellen, die dann bis an den Herd des Geschehens vordringen und bei gut funktionierendem Immunsystem bereits die Vorstufen von Tumorzellen vernichten. 
Hat sich der Krebs erst mal manifestiert, reicht selbstverständlich das Immunsystem alleine nicht mehr aus den Krebs in Schach zu halten. Aus dieser Tatsache heraus wird von manchen Ärzten trotz metastasiertem PCa die RPE noch durchgeführt, um die Tumormasse zu reduzieren und dadurch die Chancen des Immunsystems zu erhöhen.



> Übrigens schließt sich bei Deinen Ausführungen nach meiner Ansicht auch der Kreis zur Psyche, die einen wesentlichen Einfluss auf die Robustheit des Immunsystems hat. Hierüber wird ja in einem anderen Thread gerade diskutiert.


Ja, sicher ist an der These, "zur körperlichen Gesundheit gehört ein gesunder Geist", etwas drann. Tiefer gehende Erkenntnisse liegen mir aus dem Gebiet der Psychiatrie leider nicht vor.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## WinfriedW

> Mich stört, das der hiläre Verdacht aus der PET nicht auch im USPIO-Befund auftaucht, - jedenfalls deute ich das so als medizinischer Laie. Würde man PET ignorieren (ich könnte das nicht), könnte man sich auf den Bauchraum konzentrieren, ....


So ist es!

Es gibt in der Zwischenzeit ein neueres PET/CT v. 18.10.07. Dort findet sich folgende Formulierung:

"Hals/Thorax: Keine suspekten zervikalen Lymphknoten. Konstante Darstellung mäßig intensiv Cholin-positiver, unspezifisch zu wertender bihilärer Lymphknoten."

Das ist nun auch mal wieder weder Fisch noch Fleisch.

Ich habe eine EMail an die "Holländer" verfasst. Mal sehen, ob die noch etwas zu hilären Lymphknoten zu berichten wissen.

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

> Ich verstehe ja nicht soviel von den medizinischen Zusammenhängen, aber genau das, was ich aus Deinem (m.E. sehr plausiblen) Beitrag oben zitiere, macht nach meinem Verständnis die AHIT-Therapie, die ich ja als Mono-Therapie gegen meinen PK mache. Ich nehme an, dass das "Fresszellen-Thema" auch schon bei der Entstehung des Primärtumors grundsätzlich gilt, und nicht nur bei der Metastasierung, oder?
> 
> Übrigens schließt sich bei Deinen Ausführungen nach meiner Ansicht auch der Kreis zur Psyche, die einen wesentlichen Einfluss auf die Robustheit des Immunsystems hat. Hierüber wird ja in einem anderen Thread gerade diskutiert.


Ja, Schorschel, du machst AHIT und fährt damit offenbar sehr gut. Das ist sehr erfreulich für dich. Leider wissen wir aber überhaupt nicht, wie es denn wäre, wenn du gar nichts machen würdest.

Das Problem ist doch, wenn ich die Dinge richtig verstanden habe, dass das Immunsystem die Tumorzellen schlicht nicht als entartet erkennt. Vor diesem Hintergrund sagen die Kritiker, mache eine unspezifische Immunstimmulierung keinen Sinn. Um diesen Mangel zu beheben, werden Impftherapien mit dendritischen Zellen entwickelt. Werner Roesler ist hier der Fachmann. Allerdings sagen auch dazu die Kritiker, dass die Theorie zwar schlüssig ist, die Ergebnisse bisher aber ernüchternd sind.

Also, was tun?

WW

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Leider wissen wir aber überhaupt nicht, wie es denn wäre, wenn du gar nichts machen würdest...
> 
> ...Das Problem ist doch, wenn ich die Dinge richtig verstanden habe, dass das Immunsystem die Tumorzellen schlicht nicht als entartet erkennt...


Hallo Winfried!

Mit dem ersten Punkt hast Du völlig recht; das wüsste ich natürlich auch gerne.

Zum zweiten Punkt: Dr. Kief schreibt den Erfolg seiner AHIT-Methode u.a. der Verbesserung der Fähigkeit der im Blut des Patienten bereits vorhandenen Antikörpern und Fresszellen zu, maligne Zellen zu erkennen. Diese körpereigenen "Kampftruppen" werden durch sein Verfahren nicht nur "kompetenter" gemacht, sondern um ein Vielfaches vermehrt, so seine Aussage.

Solange mein PSA konstant bleibt (und seit über 2 Jahren konstant unter dem Level bei meiner Diagnose im Oktober 2004 liegt), bin ich geneigt, ihm zu glauben. Mal schau'n, was die DNA-Zytometrie im nächsten Frühjahr dazu sagt!?!

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## WinfriedW

@Schorschel

Dass Dr. Kief seine eigene Methode verteidigt, ist ja das mindeste, was man erwarten kann. Viel überzeugender wäre es, wenn er von kompetenter externer Seite entsprechende Anerkennung erführe. Das scheint derzeit nicht der Fall zu sein.

Wenn ich mich in Kiefs Hände begäbe, würde sehr schnell public, ob es gelingt den PSA-Wert festzuhalten oder nicht. Wenn's bei mir nicht funktioniert, wird es heißen: Ist halt ein Therapieversager; gibt's bei anderen Therapien auch.

WW

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Viel überzeugender wäre es, wenn er von kompetenter externer Seite entsprechende Anerkennung erführe. Das scheint derzeit nicht der Fall zu sein...


Hallo Winfried!

Für Krebs hast Du recht; für AHIT und Neurodermitis gibt es eine kontrollierte Studie, die inzwischen wohl auch veröffentlicht ist.

In der Tat spricht auch Dr. Kief von "non-responders", also Therapieversagern, bei der AHIT. Andererseits kenne ich Fälle von sog. "Austherapierten", die von der Schulmedizin zum Sterben nach Hause geschickt wurden und jetzt nach Jahren immer noch leben. Die MRT-Bilder, die die Remissionen (z.T. Vollremissionen) zeigen, habe ich selber gesehen. Für eine kontrollierte Studie, die offensichtlich einen siebenstelligen Betrag kostet, fehlt das Geld.

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## WinfriedW

@Dieter aus Husum  -  Nachtrag zu *#188

*Ich habe eine Nachricht von Prof. Barentsz zum Thema.

Zitat:

*"Die Knote in der Hilus von der PET/CT ist in der Mitte der Lungen. Beim Prostata Krebs scannen wir dieses Gebiet niemals, weil die Knoten Metastasen sich im Bauch befinden. Wir haben mit der USPIO MRT nur das Bauchbereich gescannt. 

Met vriendelijke groet,

Jelle Barentsz"

*Was mache ich nun damit?

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

... Anders ausgedrückt: Prof. Barentsz hält die Vorstellung einer Metastase in einem hilären Lymphknoten für ziemlich abwegig.

WW

----------


## Anonymous1

Zitat von *Dieter aus Husum*  
_Mich stört, das der hiläre Verdacht aus der PET nicht auch im USPIO-Befund auftaucht, - jedenfalls deute ich das so als medizinischer Laie._ 

Das ist jetzt zumindest geklärt dadurch:

*Beim Prostata Krebs scannen wir dieses Gebiet (ANM.: Lunge) niemals, weil die Knoten Metastasen sich im Bauch befinden. Wir haben mit der USPIO MRT nur das Bauchbereich gescannt.* 

Ansonsten möchte ich Dir ein hohes Maß an Vorsicht  anraten! Deine Bedingungen sind gegenüber meinen vor einem Jahr doch in mehreren Punkten kritischer zu beurteilen.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## WinfriedW

> *Hilär ist der Bereich der Gefäßwurzel am Herzen. Das sind Lungenarterien und venen. Um diese Gefäße liegen Lymphknoten, die hilär genannt werden.*




WW

----------

